# AEW Double or Nothing 2022 Discussion Thread



## La Parka

Hayter vs Baker could be an interesting final if they want to put an end to that alliance. 

Donno about the men’s. Maybe Keith Lee vs Joe?

Then you have MJF vs Wardlow.

I’d like to see Punk take on Hangman and win the title.

I’d like to see Darby and Sting get a tag title shot at this event. They’ve been a team for like a year and have yet to lose. Having Sting and Darby hold the titles for a bit could be a good way to make whoever beats them a solid heel team. 

I personally don’t think Rosa needs to be on this PPV unless she’s in the Owen tournament finals because there really isn’t any woman on the current roster that would make for an appealing PPV quality opponent. 

FTR vs Fish and O'Reilly could be an interesting match for the ROH tag titles. 
Maybe they could add the young bucks and make it their obligatory cluster fuck hardcore match of the evening. 

I imagine JAS and LAX will find a spot on the card but I’d really rather not. This is one of those matches that while it has a story and feud will make the PPV feel unnecessarily long unless it’s like blood and guts or something.

Maybe Adam Cole could wrestle Jeff Hardy? I honestly don’t know what either the Hardy’s or Cole will be doing at this point so maybe put them together. Adam Cole and Jeff Hardy is a decent undercard feud.

Donno what else there is. The TNT title has been pretty shitty since Miro dropped it. It should probably stay on TV as the Sammy and conti vs Lambert crew is just not PPV material. It’s hardly dynamite material at this point.

Everyone else you’re off to the battle royal!


----------



## thorn123

As much as a like hangman (I like it on my island), it’s time for punk to win the title.


----------



## MaseMan

Punk vs Hangman seems like the most logical main event at this point. Maybe we also get the Elite implosion and have reDRagon vs the Young Bucks. Not sure where that leaves Adam Cole. Maybe a TNT title shot if the feud with ATT/MotY is blown off by then?

AEW has a lot of good options to load this show up.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Punk vs. Hangman
Wardlow vs. MJF

Are two matches that seem locks and in all honesty, those two would probably be enough for me.

Would most definitely be nice to see Miro back though, perhaps a Casino Battle Royale win on the cards for him.


----------



## Jbardo37

Punk V Page AEW title
Jericho v Kingston last man standing match
MJF v Wardlow
Bryan and Moxley v Jurassic express for the tag titles
Owen Hart cup final

Looks good to me.


----------



## Prosper

Hard to guess so far but I can see this being the card:

CM Punk vs Hangman AEW World Title
MJF vs Wardlow
Jade Cargill vs Statlander TBS Title
Omega/Young Bucks vs Cole/Fish/KOR
Jericho vs Kingston (Gimmick match)
BCC vs Jurassic Express Tag Titles
Thunder Rosa vs Serena Deeb AEW Womens Title
Miro vs Keith Lee Owen Cup Mens Final
House of Black vs Hardyz & Darby Allin


----------



## Bland

Perhaps we also get Omega vs Cole or even Omega & Bucks vs Cole & ReDragon, if Omega is back by then.

If JAS vs Kingston & PnP is ended by here, would love to see JAS vs BCC.

Be interesting to see if Stadium Stampede returns to as either JAS vs BCC or Kingston & PnP, or Elite vs Cole & ReDragon would fit quite well.


----------



## Geeee

It's hard to make predictions for this card yet...

Some matches I think MIGHT happen:

-Adam Page vs CM Punk- AEW World Championship

-Blackpool Combat Club vs Jericho Appreciation Society Blooooood and Guuuuuuts

-Jurassic Express vs FTR - AEW World Tag Team Championships (all the belts on the line, cuz why not)

-Maybe Thunder Rosa vs Serena Deeb?

-Jade Cargill vs Kris Statlander?

-Maybe Sammy and Tay vs Scorpio and Paige Van Zant? (probably more of a Dynamite match)


----------



## TripleG

They better hurry up and get these brackets set for the two Owen Hart tournaments. 

The PPV is just over a month away and they still need to qualify two of the women and SIX of the men, and then get through two rounds for each tournament before the PPV. By my count, that's 8 more qualifiers, and then 12 more matches to get through the two rounds of the tournament for 20 more bouts total before the PPV. 

That's a lot of matches in not a lot of time considering they have other stories and feuds to promote for the show and the NJPW show on top of that.


----------



## TD Stinger

Punk vs. Hangman and MJF vs. Wardlow seem like the only locks as of now.

No idea who faces Rosa for the Women's Title. Maybe Deeb if she beats Shida next week. And I would assume FTR's hot streak leads them to a Tag Title Match on this show. I assume the Women's Owen Final will be Storm vs. Britt.


----------



## DammitChrist

I think Thunder Rosa is facing Serena Deeb at Double or Nothing for the world title.

Rosa specifically mentioned last night on Dynamite that she wanted to face the very best of the women's division. 

Serena is the best female wrestler that they have in the company atm, so she’s the perfect choice to be Rosa’s big opponent.

Hikaru Shida is apparently competing in the Owen Hart Cup tournament, but yet Serena Deeb is strangely not advertised to be in it.

Surely, there’s a good reason for that 🤔


----------



## laserlaser

Pre Show:
TBS Title: Jade Cargill vs Statlander
Danhausen vs Hook

AEW World Title: CM Punk vs Hangman 
MJF vs Wardlow
Owen Hard Cup Final Mens: Adam Cole vs Samoa Joe
Owen Hard Cup Final Womans: Toni Storm vs Britt Baker
Street Fight: Hardyz vs Darby Allin 
Casino Battle Royal
AEW Womens Title: Thunder Rosa vs Serena Deeb
AEW Tag Team Title: Jurassic Express vs reDRagon vs Young Bucks vs FTR
Jericho vs Kingston

There are already 9 Matches and there are:
Keith Lee, Bryan, Mox, House of Black, Penta left you cant put them all in the Battle Royal 

I would love to see Malakai Black vs Penta in a Buried Alive Match as well


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Owen Hart tournament finals should be Toni vs Jamie but since they're giving that one away for free in round 1 then Britt Baker vs Toni would be the best story to tell. Britt vs Jamie is most likely what we will get though, which is also good. Any other female in the finals outside of these 3 would be an insult.


----------



## Scuba Steve

TripleG said:


> They better hurry up and get these brackets set for the two Owen Hart tournaments.
> 
> The PPV is just over a month away and they still need to qualify two of the women and SIX of the men, and then get through two rounds for each tournament before the PPV. By my count, that's 8 more qualifiers, and then 12 more matches to get through the two rounds of the tournament for 20 more bouts total before the PPV.
> 
> That's a lot of matches in not a lot of time considering they have other stories and feuds to promote for the show and the NJPW show on top of that.


First round matches were announced to start on May 11th at the Long Island show.


----------



## Scuba Steve

At this stage I would venture to assume we will get these matches

Punk VS Hanger
Rosa VS Deeb
JE VS FTR
Nese VS Hook
MJF VS Wardlow
Sammy/Tay VS PVZ/Sky or Page
Casino Battle Royal
OHC Womens
OHC Mens


----------



## Aedubya

I think Kingstons 5 v J.A.S will have their payoff in Blood n Guts match, I'll even specifically say the May 18th episode in Houston 

No room for any of them on this big card unfortunately


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Putting my marker down now

Hangman beats Punk

Mox will beat Hangman for the title


----------



## Prosper

Can't wait for Hangman Page vs CM Punk. What a main event that's gonna be. Take my damn money.

I think the card at this point will be:

*Hangman Page vs CM Punk AEW World Title*
Already confirmed. Can't wait.

*MJF vs Wardlow*
They've been feuding in a way almost all year, with a blow-off match to come on the big stage.

*Scorpio Sky vs Ethan Page TNT Title *
Ethan to turn on Sky soon, especially with Sky giving Kaz the first title shot. Sky has also been getting some decent babyface reactions. Page is better solo. I think the Mixed tag match happens on Dynamite.

*Thunder Rosa vs Serena Deeb AEW Womens Title*
Deeb is ranked #1 and is on a hot streak after making Shida tap again. This is a given.

*Chris Jericho vs Eddie Kingston*
This is going to need some kind of gimmick for their blow-off. Maybe an "I Quit" match? Their Revolution match was awesome, I'm sure they will deliver here too.

*Blackpool Combat Club (Bryan & Moxley) vs Jurassic Express AEW Tag Titles *
BCC is slowly climbing the ranks and for the blow-off to have that extra juice it needs, they should win the tag titles. Christian is also turning on Jungle Boy soon, so I'd plant new seeds here for post DON.

*Malakai Black vs PAC*
The 1v1 that I've been waiting for. Now that Death Triangle is reformed, I'd do a Trios match on Dynamite with Death Triangle goingover. Then I'd have Black defeat PAC 1v1 on PPV to end the feud. That way both teams come away with strong victories while not leaning too heavily into 50/50 booking.

*Jade Cargill vs Kris Statlander TBS Title*
May be too soon to book this match, but I don't really see any other options for Jade unless they contract someone for a one time appearance.

*Mens Owen Hart Cup Final*
Need full brackets but would love to see Miro win the whole thing if he's back from filming his TV show.

*Womens Owen Hart Cup Final*
I would go with Hayter vs Britt in the final here.


This PPV should be a banger like they always are. Give me Punk/Hangman, Black/PAC, Rosa/Deeb, and MJF/Wardlow and they can do whatever else they want with the card.


----------



## DammitChrist

I think Team Taz (Ricky Starks/Powerhouse Hobbs) will be the ones to beat Jurassic Express for the AEW World Tag titles soon.

If this ends up being the case, we could be getting 'Ricky 2 Belts!'


----------



## Scuba Steve

You guys really think they pass over the current #1 contenders in FTR for BCC or Hobbs/Starks? 

I think we either get FTR VS JE for the straps or a 4way with JE, FTR, BCC and Hobbs/Starks.


----------



## Prosper

Scuba Steve said:


> You guys really think they pass over the current #1 contenders in FTR for BCC or Hobbs/Starks?
> 
> I think we either get FTR VS JE for the straps or a 4way with JE, FTR, BCC and Hobbs/Starks.


If they book FTR vs JE, I think there's no choice but to have FTR win given how hot they are right now. Then they'd have 3 sets of tag titles, which will be over-doing it. I think in 4 weeks they can have BCC rank above them.

BCC need something prominent for the PPV seeing as Moxley and Bryan will not be facing each other or blowing this whole story off until later. And I think they take precedence over Hobbs/Starks, who also deserve a spot on the PPV, but not over BCC. 

A 4 way I'd be down with, but that could get messy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DammitChrist said:


> I think Team Taz (Ricky Starks/Powerhouse Hobbs) will be the ones to beat Jurassic Express for the AEW World Tag titles soon.
> 
> If this ends up being the case, we could be getting 'Ricky 2 Belts!'


i would love for Starks / Hobbs to take the titles

Christian to turn on JB and Luchasaurus to turn too!

JB will go singles


----------



## TD Stinger

If there's a Casino Battle Royal again, it feels like a lot of top guys will end up in that. AEW usually limits themselves to 9 matches on the main card. Let's run down the list:

1. World Title (Punk vs. Hangman)
2. TNT Title Match or the Mixed Tag
3. Women's Title (Rosa vs. Deeb)
4. Tag Title (JE vs. ???)
5. Men's Owen Final
6. Women's Owen Final
7. MJF vs. Wardlow
8. Something with Jericho & Eddie

And then after that, the Battle Royal unless they put it on the pre show. So guys like the BCC might end up in this.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Prosper said:


> If they book FTR vs JE, I think there's no choice but to have FTR win given how hot they are right now. Then they'd have 3 sets of tag titles, which will be over-doing it. I think in 4 weeks they can have BCC rank above them.
> 
> BCC need something prominent for the PPV seeing as Moxley and Bryan will not be facing each other or blowing this whole story off until later. And I think they take precedence over Hobbs/Starks, who also deserve a spot on the PPV, but not over BCC.
> 
> A 4 way I'd be down with, but that could get messy.


Personally not much of a fan of 3 ways/4 ways. 

But you make a good point with getting BCC on the card. At the same time FTR are maybe the hottest thing in the company (along with BCC) and one has to think he wants to get them on the card too but likely no room for an AAA/ROH tag title defense, and they should not be on the Buy In IMHO. 

And BCC should not be in the Casino BR. 

I also don't forsee Dax in the OHT finals either. 

Will be interesting to see what TK does here...I do think FTR VS BCC for the tag titles at DoN would truly be the best tag title match they could deliver at this stage, but not sure we see a title switch before the PPV.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Put my fantasy booking pants on and came up with something like this for Double or Nothing;



*AEW World Championship*
Hangman Page (c) vs. CM Punk
- already announced

*Singles Match*
MJF vs. Wardlow
- obviously unless they throw a curveball

*AEW Women's Championship*
Thunder Rosa (c) vs. Serena Deeb
- not officially announced yet but heavily teased on Dynamite

*Singles Match*
PAC vs. Malakai Black
- blow off to the Death Triangle-House of Black feud, assuming the six-man match that should've happened at Revolution happens at Dynamite/Rampage.

*Stadium Stampede III*
Chris Jericho, Daniel Garcia, Jake Hager, Matt Menard & Angelo Parker vs. Eddie Kingston, Santana, Ortiz, Darby Allin & Sting
- feel like this is what they're building towards. The announcers have really been pushing the fact that Eddie and PNP are outnumbered, and unless its Homicide and Hernandez that come to their aid, I couldn't think of anyone else that could make sense so put Darby and Sting there. And maybe this can be the start of the build up to the eventual first time ever match between Sting and Jericho. I guess Mox and Bryan could make sense too cause of the whole pro wrestling vs. sports entertainment angle?

*AEW World Tag Team Championship: Tag Team Casino Battle Royale*
1. Jurassic Express / 2. Jon Moxley & Bryan Danielson / 3. FTR / 4. Young Bucks / 5. reDragon / 6. House of Black / 7. The Butcher & The Blade / 8. The Acclaimed / 9. The Hardys / 10. Team Taz / 11. Lucha Bros / 12. Bear Country / 13. Gunn Club / 14. The Factory / 15. Best Friends / 16. Dark Order / 17. Beaver Boys / 18. Varsity Blonds / 19. Private Party / 20. Swerve Strickland & Keith Lee / 21. Jokers?/Lee Johnson & Brock Anderson / Chaos Project / Top Flight (if Darius is ready)
- put this here cause I honestly have no idea what they're gonna do with the Bucks, BCC, reDragon, FTR and JE. Also a good way to get some other guys on the card. We did have one of these not that long ago so not sure they'd do this again that soon.

*Singles Match*
Hook vs. Danhausen
- Danhausen's big in-ring debut on the PPV against HOOK.

*TBS Championship*
Jade Cargill (c) vs. Kris Statlander
- can't really think of anyone else that could challenge Jade at this point and be even a semi legitimate threat

*Owen Hart Foundation Men's Tournament Finals*
Adam Cole vs. Samoa Joe
- not really sure I like it but Cole feels like the likeliest one to make the finals out of the ones qualified so far.

*Owen Hart Foundation Women's Tournament Finals*
Britt Baker vs. Toni Storm
- they've been teasing this lately

*Mixed Tag Team Match*
Sammy Guevara & Tay Conti vs. Scorpio Sky & Paige Van Zant
- either here on the PPV or on a Dynamite/Rampage one of these weeks if they feel like PVZ could be a big needle mover.

*Notables not booked:*
Andrade El Idolo, Orange Cassidy (inj.), Ethan Page, Wheeler Yuta, Miro, Lance Archer, Jay Lethal, Kenny Omeha (inj.), Christian Cage, Dustin Rhodes, Hikaru Shida, Ruby Soho, Nyla Rose, Jamie Hayter
- couldn't figure out anything for these guys and the card is already at 11 matches


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Scuba Steve said:


> Will be interesting to see what TK does here...I do think FTR VS BCC for the tag titles at DoN would truly be the best tag title match they could deliver at this stage, but not sure we see a title switch before the PPV.


FTR vs BCC 🍆💦🥵


----------



## Garmonbozia

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *Owen Hart Foundation Men's Tournament Finals*
> Adam Cole vs. Samoa Joe
> - not really sure I like it but Cole feels like the likeliest one to make the finals out of the ones qualified so far.


Adam Cole wins???


----------



## 3venflow

Moving graphics at last.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520136728610287618


----------



## Tell it like it is

Well I have some good news. My brothers and I are going to Vegas for the event. At first we thought of going to Dynamite in LA but decided to go to Double Or Nothing instead. I'm excited as this is my first AEW show. After that I'm going to the Rampage at Rancho, can't wait!.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tell it like it is said:


> Well I have some good news. My brothers and I are going to Vegas for the event. At first we thought of going to Dynamite in LA but decided to go to Double Or Nothing instead. I'm excited as this is my first AEW show. After that I'm going to the Rampage at Rancho, can't wait!.


awesome mate - well done!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> Moving graphics at last.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520136728610287618


I love how this come about because a wrestling twitter page asked Khan and AEW to do it because fans were clamouring for it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520140803619885058


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I'm predicting that Page will beat Punk to retain the belt. Just got that feeling.


----------



## Not Lying

Page/Punk really does have the AEW fanbase divided and i love it.

I know I am ready to go a rant if AEW keeps this boring reign on Hangman that should have ended back Revolution.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Definition of Technician said:


> Page/Punk really does have the AEW fanbase divided and i love it.
> 
> I know I am ready to go a rant if AEW keeps *this boring reign on Hangman that should have ended back Revolution.*


you….. you…. You take that back


----------



## Not Lying

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you….. you…. You take that back


I’m 99% sure you said the same thing at one point 👋🏼


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Definition of Technician said:


> I’m 99% sure you said the same thing at one point 👋🏼


lol, never - I’m a ‘Hanger-on’ - Hangman all the way 

- but i did think his run should’ve been shorter for story purposes


----------



## ripcitydisciple

DammitChrist said:


> I think Team Taz (Ricky Starks/Powerhouse Hobbs) will be the ones to beat Jurassic Express for the AEW World Tag titles soon.
> 
> If this ends up being the case, we could be getting 'Ricky 2 Belts!'


I agree and if we are getting a Christian heel turn like so many are trying to wish into existence, this is where you do it, setting up Christian vs Jungle Boy at Double or Nothing.


----------



## Prosper

This is bout to slap.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prosper said:


> This is bout to slap.


Disregarding promos for a second - and I think the only real thing wrong with that promo was Thunder 'replying' while Deeb was talking

and Thunder not cutting hers in the ring

but still - this is about to the the best woman's match of the year - Deeb can work her ass off and Thunder is no slouch


----------



## Ockap

This PPV's build ups are awkward, forced, and rushed as usual 🙄. Tony Khan is like a college student who waits til the very last minute to finish his assignments. He has plenty of time to properly build up matches with feuds that make sense but he waits a few weeks before the show to spontaneously start making matches with zero backstory or sense.


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer thinks these matches (other than the confirmed ones) are happening at DoN:

Hangman vs. Punk (confirmed)
Thunder Rosa vs. Serena (confirmed)
Owen Hart men's final (confirmed)
Owen Hart women's final (confirmed)
Wardlow vs. MJF
Hardys vs. Young Bucks
Sammy & Tay vs. Scorpio & Paige (if Sammy is healthy)
Jericho vs. Kingston (gimmick match)
House of Black vs. Death Triangle
Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal

He also speculates that Mox/Danielson could challenge for the tag belts, but that'd make it an 11-match card and he mused that a couple of big matches could be saved for Dynamite at The Forum a few days later. That show has sold 13,500 tickets so will need some big matches.

AEW is so stacked right now that a lot of talent will be sidelined whatever the card.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Meltzer thinks these matches (other than the confirmed ones) are happening at DoN:
> 
> Hangman vs. Punk (confirmed)
> Thunder Rosa vs. Serena (confirmed)
> Owen Hart men's final (confirmed)
> Owen Hart women's final (confirmed)
> Wardlow vs. MJF
> Hardys vs. Young Bucks
> Sammy & Tay vs. Scorpio & Paige (if Sammy is healthy)
> Jericho vs. Kingston (gimmick match)
> House of Black vs. Death Triangle
> Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal
> 
> He also speculates that Mox/Danielson could challenge for the tag belts, but that'd make it an 11-match card and he mused that a couple of big matches could be saved for Dynamite at The Forum a few days later. That show has sold 13,500 tickets so will need some big matches.
> 
> AEW is so stacked right now that a lot of talent will be sidelined whatever the card.


I could see Sammy/Tay vs Sky/Paige being moved to the Cali show. I could see a Tag Team ladder match at DoN or Cali with Jungle Express vs Team Taz vs FTR vs Swerve/Lee.

I think BCC faces a trios from Japan to start the road to the Forbidden Door show. Bullet Club could work with Jay White and the Good Brothers. They could use Chaos with Trent, Rocky and Ishii. My personal favorite would be the United Empire with Ospreay, O-Khan and Cobb.


----------



## DammitChrist

Prized Fighter said:


> I could see Sammy/Tay vs Sky/Paige being moved to the Cali show. I could see a Tag Team ladder match at DoN or Cali with Jungle Express vs Team Taz vs FTR vs Swerve/Lee.
> 
> I think BCC faces a trios from Japan to start the road to the Forbidden Door show. Bullet Club could work with Jay White and the Good Brothers. They could use Chaos with Trent, Rocky and Ishii. *My personal favorite would be the United Empire with Ospreay, O-Khan and Cobb.*


Holy crap; this honestly sounds like the most realistic cross-promotional trios match for BCC


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Meltzer thinks these matches (other than the confirmed ones) are happening at DoN:
> 
> Hangman vs. Punk (confirmed)
> Thunder Rosa vs. Serena (confirmed)
> Owen Hart men's final (confirmed)
> Owen Hart women's final (confirmed)
> Wardlow vs. MJF
> Hardys vs. Young Bucks
> Sammy & Tay vs. Scorpio & Paige (if Sammy is healthy)
> Jericho vs. Kingston (gimmick match)
> House of Black vs. Death Triangle
> Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal
> 
> He also speculates that Mox/Danielson could challenge for the tag belts, but that'd make it an 11-match card and he mused that a couple of big matches could be saved for Dynamite at The Forum a few days later. That show has sold 13,500 tickets so will need some big matches.
> 
> AEW is so stacked right now that a lot of talent will be sidelined whatever the card.


They should put Joe/Lethal and the Mixed Tag on the Buy In as well as Hook/Danheusen, then put FTR vs BCC vs JE on the main card.


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> Meltzer thinks these matches (other than the confirmed ones) are happening at DoN:
> 
> Hangman vs. Punk (confirmed)
> Thunder Rosa vs. Serena (confirmed)
> Owen Hart men's final (confirmed)
> Owen Hart women's final (confirmed)
> Wardlow vs. MJF
> Hardys vs. Young Bucks
> Sammy & Tay vs. Scorpio & Paige (if Sammy is healthy)
> Jericho vs. Kingston (gimmick match)
> House of Black vs. Death Triangle
> Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal
> 
> He also speculates that Mox/Danielson could challenge for the tag belts, but that'd make it an 11-match card and he mused that a couple of big matches could be saved for Dynamite at The Forum a few days later. That show has sold 13,500 tickets so will need some big matches.
> 
> AEW is so stacked right now that a lot of talent will be sidelined whatever the card.


Forum or Ontario show should get Hardys VS Bucks and that opens a spot for BCC VS JE. 

Forum should also get Hook vs Tony Nese, put the kid in front of nearly 15k fans. 

I could also see Red Dragon VS FTR on the Buy in or maybe in Cali. Possibly being set up thru Cole vs Dax with Red Dragon involvement. 

Casino Battle Royal is also a DoN match, though could be on the Buy In. Would be a better choice than doing Joe vs Lethal on the PPV/Buy In and allows for both men to be in it. Can push the singles match to LA.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ockap said:


> This PPV's build ups are awkward, forced, and rushed as usual 🙄. Tony Khan is like a college student who waits til the very last minute to finish his assignments. He has plenty of time to properly build up matches with feuds that make sense but he waits a few weeks before the show to spontaneously start making matches with zero backstory or sense.


I'm critical of some of AEW's stories, mostly the mid card ones that feel like they last for an eternity. But with that said, I'm not really sure what you're driving at here.

A story like Jericho/Eddie has been playing out since last year. Wardlow/MJF has technically been building since Revolution and has simmered for the last 2.5 years. Punk has been racking up wins since Revolution getting himself ready for DON. The Tournament Finals will be the culmination of month long tournaments.

Point is, while stuff like the Tag Division feels thrown together going into this show, there are plenty of things going into this show that have build.




3venflow said:


> Meltzer thinks these matches (other than the confirmed ones) are happening at DoN:
> 
> Hangman vs. Punk (confirmed)
> Thunder Rosa vs. Serena (confirmed)
> Owen Hart men's final (confirmed)
> Owen Hart women's final (confirmed)
> Wardlow vs. MJF
> Hardys vs. Young Bucks
> Sammy & Tay vs. Scorpio & Paige (if Sammy is healthy)
> Jericho vs. Kingston (gimmick match)
> House of Black vs. Death Triangle
> Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal
> 
> He also speculates that Mox/Danielson could challenge for the tag belts, but that'd make it an 11-match card and he mused that a couple of big matches could be saved for Dynamite at The Forum a few days later. That show has sold 13,500 tickets so will need some big matches.
> 
> AEW is so stacked right now that a lot of talent will be sidelined whatever the card.


AEW usually has, at most, 9 main card matches. The past PPV Revolution had 12 matches, with 3 of them on the Pre Show. I would expect something similar here. And when I try to map out the match card here, feels like a lot of guys won't end up on the main card.

Matches we know that will happen:

1. Punk vs. Hangman
2. Rosa vs. Deeb
3. JE vs. Someone
4. TNT Title Match or Mixed Tag
5. Owen Men's Final
6. Owen Women's Final
7. Jericho vs. Eddie in some kind of match
8. Wardlow vs. MJF

So, that's at least 8 matches. And then there's the Casino Battle Royal AEW usually does on this show too.


----------



## TripleG

Aside from Wardlow Vs. MJF, they haven't really done a very good job of building to this show. That's inexcusable when you have only 4 major events a year.


----------



## omaroo

TripleG said:


> Aside from Wardlow Vs. MJF, they haven't really done a very good job of building to this show. That's inexcusable when you have only 4 major events a year.


Completely agree its a one match card so far with the rest of the card not even having build to the level to get invested into the ppv.

Expect to seen random matches thrown together in the next few weeks.


----------



## TD Stinger

So after last night, it seems like there's gonna be a lot of tag matches on this show.

We know the following are happening:

*Punk vs. Hangman
*MJF vs. Wardlow
*Rosa vs. Deeb
*Owen Men's Final
*Owen Women's Final

And after last night, we'll probably get these as well:

*The Bucks & ReDRagon vs. The Emo Boys (The Hardys, Sting, Darby)
*Bryan, Mox, Eddie, LAX vs. JAS
*Lee & Swerve vs. Starks & Hobbs vs. JE

And they'll probably add one more match to the main show which could be the HOB vs. DT 6 Man, a TNT title Match, a TBS Title Match, the Casino Battle Royal, etc.


----------



## DammitChrist

Jade Cargill vs Kris Statlander will surely be another match at Double or Nothing.

I've noticed that Kris was silently absent on Dynamite last night, and that they advertised a Jade segment tomorrow where it seems like someone will step up to challenge her.

Edit:

Never mind, I just caught @3venflow 's post linking to Twitter where she's replacing Hikaru Shida in the Owen Hart tournament match.


----------



## Prized Fighter

So I am guessing that Jade is going to screw over Statlander against Red Velvet and that sets up Stat/Jade at DoN. That would likely mean we Ruby Soho in the finals. I assume the other side will be Baker, who will get her win back over Toni Storm. Baker vs Soho part deux.


----------



## Prosper

DammitChrist said:


> Jade Cargill vs Kris Statlander will surely be another match at Double or Nothing.
> 
> I've noticed that Kris was silently absent on Dynamite last night, and that they advertised a Jade segment tomorrow where it seems like someone will step up to challenge her.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Never mind, I just caught @3venflow 's post linking to Twitter where she's replacing Hikaru Shida in the Owen Hart tournament match.


What happened to Shida?


----------



## 3venflow

A very nice, very evil buy-in.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prosper said:


> What happened to Shida?


I mean this is technically a spoiler but the cat's already out of the bag: On Rampage Tony S. will announce that Shida is out of the tournament due to injury and be replaced by Statlander in a segment that was taped last night. We don't know if the injury is real or kayfabe.




Prized Fighter said:


> So I am guessing that Jade is going to screw over Statlander against Red Velvet and that sets up Stat/Jade at DoN. That would likely mean we Ruby Soho in the finals. I assume the other side will be Baker, who will get her win back over Toni Storm. Baker vs Soho part deux.


Really depends on who the Joker is that Britt faces. I mean if it's someone like Ember Moon, you really can't have her lose her 1st match in, even if it is against Britt. But then again if it's a babyface coming from that side of the bracket (so Toni or the Joker), the only heel on the other side is Velvet, and I don't see her getting to the Finals. But, do you really want Toni or whoever the Joker is losing right now.

There was a lot "Buts" in that 1st paragraph because honestly I really don't know where they're going with all of this. I thought for sure they would do Britt vs. Toni in the Finals but with that out the window I don't really know what to expect here.


----------



## Prosper

TD Stinger said:


> I mean this is technically a spoiler but the cat's already out of the bag: On Rampage Tony S. will announce that Shida is out of the tournament due to injury and be replaced by Statlander in a segment that was taped last night. We don't know if the injury is real or kayfabe.


Ah damn, well if they want to set up Jade vs Statlander for the PPV, this is the perfect chance to get that started.


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> A very nice, very evil buy-in.
> 
> View attachment 122300


Looking forward to this. Should be a fun preshow match.


----------



## Mr316

I gotta say, the MJF situation makes his match with Wardlow even more interesting.


----------



## JasmineAEW

I can’t wait for DON! We also have tix for Dynamite, Rampage and the Fan Fest. It’s going to be a dream week for me.

Do you think there’ll be a big surprise at DON? Maybe a top NJPW star or two makes an appearance to build next month’s “Forbidden Door”? Maybe Kenny makes an appearance? I’m ready for anything!


----------



## Mr316

JasmineAEW said:


> I can’t wait for DON! We also have tix for Dynamite, Rampage and the Fan Fest. It’s going to be a dream week for me.
> 
> Do you think there’ll be a big surprise at DON? Maybe a top NJPW star or two makes an appearance to build next month’s “Forbidden Door”? Maybe Kenny makes an appearance? I’m ready for anything!


I don’t know if there’s a gonna be a “big” surprise but there will definitely be a surprise. Enjoy my friend. Double or Nothing is gonna be one hell of an event. Can’t wait for them to step foot in Canada.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Mr316 said:


> I gotta say, the MJF situation makes his match with Wardlow even more interesting.


In what way?

If anything, it almost guarantees a Wardlow win even more.


----------



## Aedubya

Sammy & Kaz v Ethan & Scorpio for the buy-in ???


----------



## laserlaser

So how is the full card gonna look like?
so far we have:

*Buy-In
Tag Team Match*
HOOKhausen (HOOK & Danhausen) vs. Tony Nese & "Smart" Mark Sterling

*Main Card
AEW World Championship Match*
"Hangman" Adam Page (c) vs. CM Punk
*AEW Women's World Championship Match*
Thunder Rosa (c) vs. Serena Deeb
*AEW World Tag Team Championship - Three Way Match*
Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus (c) vs. Ricky Starks & Powerhouse Hobbs vs. Keith Lee & Swerve Strickland
*Owen Hart Cup - Final*
Adam Cole vs. Samoa Joe or Kyle O'Reilly
*Owen Hart Cup - Final*
? vs. ?
*Gang Warfare Match*
Bryan Danielson, Jon Moxley, Eddie Kingston, Santana & Ortiz vs. Jericho Appreciation Society (Chris Jericho, Daniel Garcia, "Daddy Magic" Matt Minard, "Cool Hands" Angelo Parker & Jake Hager)

+ We get 
ROH Tag Team Championship
FTR vs Best Friends

and likly 
UE vs Hardys, Sting and Darby

Would be the standard 8 PPV Matches but still the TNT Title and House of Black vs Death Triangle left. And maybe a Casino Battle Royale

TK fucked up with the Tag Matches. it Should be FTR vs JE and FTR gets the Gold and the rest goes into the Casino Battle Royal


----------



## Scuba Steve

Bucks are either doing the Hardys tag match or can be slotted for the 8 man tag match which gets Darby and Sting on the show. 

If they do the 8 man it could push the Hardys/Bucks to the Dynamite at the Forum in LA or their homecoming show in Ontario for Rampage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m all about the tag 3-way TBH

i’m into all of these teams and its great to see the tag div grow even more

I really want Starks and Hobbs to win though


----------



## BMark66

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m all about the tag 3-way TBH
> 
> i’m into all of these teams and its great to see the tag div grow even more
> 
> I really want Starks and Hobbs to win though


Yeah I really want them to push Hobbs especially.


----------



## Prosper

laserlaser said:


> So how is the full card gonna look like?
> so far we have:
> 
> *Buy-In
> Tag Team Match*
> HOOKhausen (HOOK & Danhausen) vs. Tony Nese & "Smart" Mark Sterling
> 
> *Main Card
> AEW World Championship Match*
> "Hangman" Adam Page (c) vs. CM Punk
> *AEW Women's World Championship Match*
> Thunder Rosa (c) vs. Serena Deeb
> *AEW World Tag Team Championship - Three Way Match*
> Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus (c) vs. Ricky Starks & Powerhouse Hobbs vs. Keith Lee & Swerve Strickland
> *Owen Hart Cup - Final*
> Adam Cole vs. Samoa Joe or Kyle O'Reilly
> *Owen Hart Cup - Final*
> ? vs. ?
> *Gang Warfare Match*
> Bryan Danielson, Jon Moxley, Eddie Kingston, Santana & Ortiz vs. Jericho Appreciation Society (Chris Jericho, Daniel Garcia, "Daddy Magic" Matt Minard, "Cool Hands" Angelo Parker & Jake Hager)
> 
> + We get
> ROH Tag Team Championship
> FTR vs Best Friends
> 
> and likly
> UE vs Hardys, Sting and Darby
> 
> Would be the standard 8 PPV Matches but still the TNT Title and House of Black vs Death Triangle left. And maybe a Casino Battle Royale
> 
> TK fucked up with the Tag Matches. it Should be FTR vs JE and FTR gets the Gold and the rest goes into the Casino Battle Royal


I think we get HOB vs Death Triangle to finally blow it off and Scorpio defending against a random opponent which I don’t like, but I don’t see those two matches not making the PPV. The FTR/Vice tag match will be saved for Dynamite. I think Darby, the Bucks, and FTR sit this PPV out this time. They should hold off on Bucks vs Hardyz for a TV special main event.


----------



## JasmineAEW

I hope Sting appears, but I’m scared they might wrote him off with an injury angle yesterday.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

I'm thinking we are getting Toni Storm vs Red Velvet at Double or Nothing as the Finals for the Owen. Hardy's/Bucks, Jade/Statlander and Scorpio/Van Zant/Ethan Page/Kaz/Guevara/Conti, whatever iteration of match happens I think will be saved for the shows in California. 

Maybe Fight for the Fallen or Fyter Fest will be announced or something for these shows 🤷


----------



## Scuba Steve

Prosper said:


> I think we get HOB vs Death Triangle to finally blow it off and Scorpio defending against a random opponent which I don’t like, but I don’t see those two matches not making the PPV. The FTR/Vice tag match will be saved for Dynamite. I think Darby, the Bucks, and FTR sit this PPV out this time. They should hold off on Bucks vs Hardyz for a TV special main event.


Kaz already called for a rematch with Sky... at the Forum in LA. Makes a ton of sense to put them on there if they aren't on the PPV, so I can see Sky being held off. 

FTR defending the ROH titles against RV could be relegated to Buy In.


----------



## Chan Hung

TBH this doesnt' really scream MUST SEE. Just MJF vs Wardlow to me.


----------



## BMark66

You think they're going to do the Casino Battle Royale?


----------



## JasmineAEW

BMark66 said:


> You think they're going to do the Casino Battle Royale?


I don’t think they have room for it, but I would love to see it.


----------



## BMark66

JasmineAEW said:


> I don’t think they have room for it, but I would love to see it.


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe it will be on the buy in and it would be a good time for Miro to come back.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527800136453210113


----------



## 3venflow

I'm glad they aren't doing the Casino Battle Royal, the concept is overdone. The card looks really good, though I could do without three women's matches (Jade vs. Anna feels like a TV match). Hardys vs. Bucks will add some extra PPV buys.


----------



## Chelsea

This has to be Malakai's first AEW PPV match, right? Fucking finally.

Rooting for:

Punk
Jade
Hardys
Not sure as I'm a fan of both Bryan and Jericho, but it's probably JAS since I love heels
Hobbs & Starks
Rosa
HOB
HookHausen


----------



## Mr316

No Darby on the card is extremely disappointing.


----------



## Mr316

Also, Cargill vs Ana Jay should not be on PPV.


----------



## JasmineAEW

I am so excited for this!!!


----------



## Scuba Steve

Mr316 said:


> Also, Cargill vs Ana Jay should not be on PPV.


Actually it may serve as a more of a buffer/cool down match.


----------



## TD Stinger

So a card of:

*Punk vs. Hangman
*MJF vs. Wardlow
*Owen Men's Final
*Owen Women's Final
*Rosa vs. Deeb
*BCC, Eddie, LAX vs. JAS
*HOB vs. DT
*Bucks vs. Hardys
*Jade vs. Anna

Pretty good card all around. I think there's a chance the Bucks vs. Hardys gets turned into an 8 Man Tag with ReDRagon & Sting/Darby. But, they are calling it a "dream match", even if it already happened years ago. So maybe not.

Looks like they might leave off the TNT Title feud off this show as well which considering most of that thing has been awful, doesn't bother me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> So a card of:
> 
> *Punk vs. Hangman
> *MJF vs. Wardlow
> *Owen Men's Final
> *Owen Women's Final
> *Rosa vs. Deeb
> *BCC, Eddie, LAX vs. JAS
> *HOB vs. DT
> *Bucks vs. Hardys
> *Jade vs. Anna
> 
> Pretty good card all around. I think there's a chance the Bucks vs. Hardys gets turned into an 8 Man Tag with ReDRagon & Sting/Darby. But, they are calling it a "dream match", even if it already happened years ago. So maybe not.
> 
> Looks like they might leave off the TNT Title feud off this show as well which considering most of that thing has been awful, doesn't bother me.


IMO the TNT title should almost never be on ppvs

tv title for a reason - perfect for the rampage leading up to a ppv


----------



## laserlaser

House of Black vs Dreath Triangle should be a 3 vs 3 Burried alive match


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

laserlaser said:


> House of Black vs Dreath Triangle should be a 3 vs 3 Burried alive match


Those matches are almost always bad. I have never understood the fans XL fascination with that particular gimmick match.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Just got my meet and greet reservation for Sting!!! Let’s go!!!


----------



## Sad Panda

JasmineAEW said:


> Just got my meet and greet reservation for Sting!!! Let’s go!!!


Hell yeah! That’s huge man. Good stuff.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JasmineAEW said:


> Just got my meet and greet reservation for Sting!!! Let’s go!!!


dude! Amazing!

you’re gonna have the time of your life!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Card looks fire.

Punk/Hangman
MJF/Wardlow
Anarchy in the Arena match

The big three I am looking forward to most.


----------



## TripleG

Lets see...

HookHausen Vs. Nese/Sterling is probably the most excited I have ever been for a preshow match. They put more thought into the Hook/Danhausen pairing and I genuinely enjoy watching Hook as a cool lowcard act. Hookhausen takes the W here. 

Cargill Vs. Jay for the TBS Title is pure filler. Cargill is an attraction and I like Jay, but there is no intrigue here beyond just showing off Cargill who will undoubtedly retain. 

I'm assuming the finals to the Mens Owen Hart Tournament will be Joe Vs. Cole which is...fine. I don't know, but Joe doesn't excite me like he did 15-17 years ago. Cole will assuredly win if I had to guess. 

The Women's Owen Hart Tournament Finals is fucked because they are doing Britt Vs. Toni on Dynamite, and that should have been the finals. Its kind of like that one King of the Ring where they did Angle Vs. Jericho in the first round and it completely took the air out of the rest of the tournament because who ever one that was definitely going to win the whole thing. I don't care about a final match with Statlander or Soho (who I'll be honest, I just plain don't like). The finals should have been Britt Vs. Storm and not doing that feels like either an oversight or something came up that prevented that from happening. Whoever wins Britt Vs. Storm on Wednesday should and probably win this match. 

Thunder Rosa Vs. Serena Deeb for the Women's Title feels like a match that they settled on as a default title match since the Tournament ate up most of the talents. They probably could have held off on this to give a story more time to develop. As is, it feels thrown together. Its a shame too because I like both women (Deeb has been massively underrated for way too long now). I think this could be a sleeper hit where its good and takes people by surprise, but I wish they had given these two more of a feud, but I'll pick Rosa to retain. Though to be honest, I wouldn't mind a title change here. 

House of Black Vs. Death Triangle is a cool match that is, once again, lacking in actual story. As is, its just both factions doing run ins to interfere with each other's matches. Still, I think this will be a cool match given the talents involved. AEW has so many stable feuds going on right now and I wish this is the one that got the most focus as it could be really cool. House of Black seems to have the most protection at the moment, so I'll pick them to win. 

Jurassic Express Vs. Lee/Swerve Vs. Team Taz for the Tag Titles...its going to be a carwreck, will probably open the show. That's fine I guess, though I'd be surprised if there was a title change. Jurassic Express takes it. 

The Bucks Vs. The Hardys...oh boy I am worried about this one. These two teams had an awesome Ladder Match at the ROH event during WrestleMania 33 weekend where the Hardys pulled double duty by working two Ladder Matches on two events for two companies. A wild weekend for them but that was, what I felt, was the last gasp of The Hardys. Jeff doesn't look that great anymore (honestly, its a miracle he can still walk after his career, but hey), and I'm sure The Bucks will be doing most of the heavy lifting. I'll be honest, I would have been more excited for Bucks Vs. Sting/Darby. Anyways, I'll pick The Bucks to win. 

The Jericho Appreciation Society Vs. The Blackpool Combat Club in Anarchy in the Arena Match...whatever the hell that is. So I'm confused. Are Kingston and PnP part of BCC or are they just aligned to each other against a common enemy? Anyways, this will be pure plunder and chaos and will be fun I guess....there are a few too many multi-person matches on this show though. You got this one, the six man tag, the three way tag...its a bit nutty. Anyways, I'll pick BCC to win. 

Wardlow Vs. MJF is not official yet but...come on, we know its happening. This is the best built match on the show by a country mile and the thing I am most excited about on the event. I wouldn't be surprised if Wardlow just demolished MJF in a minute, which would get a pop. Wardlow will get his big win here and get his contract. Wardlow should then be put on track to win a belt sooner rather than later. 

Punk Vs. Hangman for the Title feels like a match done out of obligation. Hangman has been sputtering as champion and Punk is a big star they want to use and they had nothing else lined up...so here you go. I think the match will be very good regardless of that because the people will be hot for Punk potentially winning the belt, but we'll see. I'll pick Punk to win here. 

Anyways, this card looks like kind of a mess to me, or at least the build up to it has been kind of a mess. There are a lot of matches (10 matches over 4 hours) which actually gives me hope that we won't get hit with 3 or 4 half hour long matches and things can flow a little better. I hope its a good show, but right now, Wardlow Vs. MJF is the only thing I'm legit excited for.


----------



## Mr316

Please tell me Cargill/Ana Jay will be on the BUY IN. Nobody wants three freaking women matches on the main card.


----------



## Jman55

TripleG said:


> The Jericho Appreciation Society Vs. The Blackpool Combat Club in Anarchy in the Arena Match...whatever the hell that is. So I'm confused. Are Kingston and PnP part of BCC or are they just aligned to each other against a common enemy? Anyways, this will be pure plunder and chaos and will be fun I guess....there are a few too many multi-person matches on this show though. You got this one, the six man tag, the three way tag...its a bit nutty. Anyways, I'll pick BCC to win.


Dunno if you watched the latest dynamite as it did answer this question fairly clearly with the match announcement promo but BCC, Kingston and PnP are just people who have a common enemy and a couple of them can't even stand each other with Danielson and Kingston coming to blows which was the big story coming out of it aside from the match announcement itself. 

Also based on that promo seems to me that it's just a street fight given a fancy name to play into Jericho's sports entertainer gimmick 

As for the card as a whole overall I'm very excited looks strong, a flat match or 2 granted but still looks worth my time.


----------



## redban

I feel that they’ve gotta’ book Adam Page as the better wrestler than CM Punk. Page is in his physical prime: Punk is gray and aging. Page is their homegrown guy, to whom they invested so much: Punk is a WWE-made guy. Page has also had a ton of great matches as champion (every match he’s had as champion has been quality, no?)

For them to just wrestle straight up and finish with Punk winning clean — I think they’d hurt Page’s value too much. My choice is to have Adam Page win the first encounter clean, Punk wins the rematch via shenanigans, then down the road, Page wins the rubber match


----------



## TripleG

Some significant guys are being left off the card too. 

Darby, Sting, FTR, reDRagon, Sammy, Scorpio (TNT title holder). 

I'm not saying everybody needs to be on every card. I just would have rather seen them than say a potential Ruby Soho match.


----------



## Mr316

TripleG said:


> Some significant guys are being left off the card too.
> 
> Darby, Sting, FTR, reDRagon, Sammy, Scorpio (TNT title holder).
> 
> I'm not saying everybody needs to be on every card. I just would have rather seen them than say a potential Ruby Soho match.


Darby and Sting should be on every PPV card. Instead, we’re getting fucking Ruby Soho and Ana Jay.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Mr316 said:


> Darby and Sting should be on every PPV card. Instead, we’re getting fucking Ruby Soho and Ana Jay.


If Ruby is on the PPV card it's because of the OHT. 

Jade and Anna are likely going to find themselves sandwiched in between the Anarchy match and the World Title main event in a short cool down match. It is hurting anything and 6 minutes it probably gets isn't what's keeping Darby or Sting or anyone off of this card.


----------



## Mr316

Scuba Steve said:


> If Ruby is on the PPV card it's because of the OHT.
> 
> Jade and Anna are likely going to find themselves sandwiched in between the Anarchy match and the World Title main event in a short cool down match. It is hurting anything and 6 minutes it probably gets isn't what's keeping Darby or Sting or anyone off of this card.


Don’t give me excuses. 3 women matches considering how awful the division is should not be taking place on PPV.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Mr316 said:


> Don’t give me excuses. 3 women matches considering how awful the division is should not be taking place on PPV.


They have two titles and a final of a women's tournament.

It's not that deep.


----------



## Mr316

Jeru The Damaja said:


> They have two titles and a final of a women's tournament.
> 
> It's not that deep.


well who the fuck made these decisions? Oh yeah…booker of the year.

TNT title is not on the card. Why does the TBS have to be when there’s already 2 women matches? Oh yeah…booker of the year.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Mr316 said:


> well who the fuck made these decisions? Oh yeah…booker of the year.
> 
> TNT title is not on the card. Why does the TBS have to be when there’s already 2 women matches? Oh yeah…booker of the year.


Wait, so what's your issue?

That the owner of a company is booking two of his championship on the companies PPV?

Evil man.

I don't even like women's wrestling and even I see how nonsensical your argument is in this situation. Can you not vent your anger towards something useful for once? Perhaps the fact FTR aren't even on the PPV?


----------



## DammitChrist

Mr316 said:


> Don’t give me excuses. 3 women matches considering how awful the division is should not be taking place on PPV.


Nah, the women deserve to be spotlighted too.

Tony Khan IS the rightful booker of year btw.


----------



## Mr316

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Wait, so what's your issue?
> 
> That the owner of a company is booking two of his championship on the companies PPV?
> 
> Evil man.
> 
> I don't even like women's wrestling and even I see how nonsensical your argument is in this situation. Can you not vent your anger towards something useful for once? Perhaps the fact FTR aren't even on the PPV?


My issue is that the AEW women division absolutely sucks and booker of the year is giving us 3 women matches on PPV. What’s so hard to understand?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Mr316 said:


> My issue is that the AEW women division absolutely sucks and booker of the year is giving us 3 women matches on PPV. What’s so hard to understand?


Okay, bro.

Booker of the year is putting his women's tournament final and two world champions on PPV because he's a bad booker.

I got it.


----------



## Mr316

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Okay, bro.
> 
> Booker of the year is putting his women's tournament final and two world champions on PPV because he's a bad booker.
> 
> I got it.


He’s the one who decided to finish the tournament on PPV. He’s the one who decided there would be two women titles despite a very weak division. And he’s the one booking the fucking PPV card. And instead of getting great talents on the card like Darby, Sting, Miro…we’re getting three women matches that no ones gives a shit about.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Mr316 said:


> He’s the one who decided to finish the tournament on PPV. He’s the one who decided there would be two women titles despite a very weak division. And he’s the one booking the fucking PPV card. And instead of getting great talents on the card like Darby, Sting, Miro…we’re getting three women matches that no ones gives a shit about.


No you're right.

The companies champions and the tournament of a final shouldn't be on PPVs. A good booker would have left champions and tournament deciders off of it.


----------



## Mr316

Jeru The Damaja said:


> No you're right.
> 
> The companies champions and the tournament of a final shouldn't be on PPVs.


Fuck the titles. Fuck the Final. The women’s division is way is too weak to have three matches on the PPV card. But hey whatever, booker of the year should create even more women’s titles and tournaments so we can get even more women matches on PPV.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Mr316 said:


> Fuck the titles. Fuck the Final. The women’s division is way is too weak to have three matches on the PPV card. But hey whatever, booker of the year should create even more women’s titles ans tournaments so we get even more women matches on PPV.


Again, you're right.

They should do away with titles altogether. They're just _props _anyway. Didn't Punk/MJF and now MJF/Wardlow show us all that you really don't need titles to really matter? If only the booker of the year had some balls, he'd run his wrestling company without any championships and just have storylines lead the way. Bloody Tony Khan. Useless.

Funnily enough, I really couldn't give a shit that Miro and Darby aren't on this PPV by the way. I haven't seen Miro in months and Darby isn't in any compelling storylines for me to care about seeing either of them involved. So I am glad booker of the year is finally doing something right.

By the way, there's only actually two women's matches on the actual PPV itself. Whilst they're on, could you start writing us all up a new thread regarding your disdain in preparation for the PPV ending?! I really like your threads, you speak with so much passion about something you _clearly _love


----------



## Mr316

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Again, you're right.
> 
> They should do away with titles altogether. They're just _props _anyway. Didn't Punk/MJF and now MJF/Wardlow show us all that you really don't need titles to really matter? If only the booker of the year had some balls, he'd run his wrestling company without any championships and just have storylines lead the way. Bloody Tony Khan. Useless.
> 
> Funnily enough, I really couldn't give a shit that Miro and Darby aren't on this PPV by the way. I haven't seen Miro in months and Darby isn't in any compelling storylines for me to care about seeing either of them involved. So I am glad booker of the year is finally doing something right.
> 
> By the way, there's only actually two women's matches on the actual PPV itself. Whilst they're on, could you start writing us all up a new thread regarding your disdain in preparation for the PPV ending?!


I’ve never seen someone as clueless as you are.
“Darby isn’t in any compelling storylines for me to care”. Maybe because booker of the year can’t write stories.

I never said they should get rid of titles. All I’m saying is that booker of the year should not put himself in a position where he has to book 3 women matches on the PPV. I understand that for someone as clueless as you, it can be complicated to understand.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Mr316 said:


> I’ve never seen someone as clueless as you are.
> “Darby isn’t in any compelling storylines for me to care”. Maybe because booker of the year can’t write stories.
> 
> I never said they should get rid of titles. All I’m saying is that booker of the year should not put himself in a position where he has to book 3 women matches on the PPV. I understand that for someone as clueless as you, it can be complicated to understand.


You're right man, I am clueless.

Can you teach me how to be a propah wrasslin' fan?

What If I tell the world I'ma stop watching, only to return a week later with the same criticisms? Would that make proper clued up on it all?


----------



## 3venflow

I've ordered the PPV and am generally looking forward to it, but I'll be honest and say I'm more intrigued about what will be on Forbidden Door (which could top DoN 2022 as AEW's highest grossing event ever). I'm not enthralled by the idea of three women's matches on what will be a long show. Feels like more tokenism and pandering to the mob than really necessary. But Punk vs. Hangman and MJF vs. Wardlow sells the show for me as two big matches without obvious winners.

AEW PPVs are nearly always rich in match quality. The last one I didn't really feel was great was Revolution 2021. Since then they have all been great, with All Out 2021 and Revolution 2022 being two of the best in-ring PPVs ever. AEW is at its best on PPV because it's a promotion driven by the in-ring and they go all out on the PPVs.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jeru murdering Mr316 in live 4K


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Jeru murdering Mr316 in live 4K


coming from the guy who thinks Tony Khan is a booking genius. 😂


----------



## Scuba Steve

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Jeru murdering Mr316 in live 4K


Bah gawd somebody stop the damn match, that man has a family. 😜


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Is this the biggest hype a Buy-In match has ever had?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528413376786866180


----------



## ElTerrible

Mr316 said:


> He’s the one who decided to finish the tournament on PPV. He’s the one who decided there would be two women titles despite a very weak division. And he’s the one booking the fucking PPV card. And instead of getting great talents on the card like Darby, Sting, Miro…we’re getting three women matches that no ones gives a shit about.


The reasons Darby, Sting and Miro are in AEW is that they can work a light schedule on good wages. At least when they are booked they are made to look strong and their PPV cheques are not taken by D-level celebrities, but they are rather go to other talent that are on smaller guarantees.


----------



## Mr316

ElTerrible said:


> The reasons Darby, Sting and Miro are in AEW is that they can work a light schedule on good wages. At least when they are booked they are made to look strong and their PPV cheques are not taken by D-level celebrities, but they are rather go to other talent that are on smaller guarantees.


4 PPVs a year and booker of the year can’t even find them a spot. That’s one hell of a light schedule.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Is this the biggest hype a Buy-In match has ever had?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528413376786866180


This is definitely leading to Hookhausen/Team Taz mini feud.

I can see Team Taz asking Hook to choose either his 'freak friend' or them. Which puts Hook in a bit of a crossroads until Starks and Hobbs start bullying Danhausen enough that Hook retaliates and sticks up for him. Seems a logical way of separating Hook from Team Taz as well as eventually perhaps getting that FTW belt on Hook at some point.


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer is saying Sammy/Tay vs. PvZ/Scorpio or Ethan Page is still listed internally for the show. So it could be on the buy-in.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jeru The Damaja said:


> This is definitely leading to Hookhausen/Team Taz mini feud.
> 
> I can see Team Taz asking Hook to choose either his 'freak friend' or them. Which puts Hook in a bit of a crossroads until Starks and Hobbs start bullying Danhausen enough that Hook retaliates and sticks up for him. Seems a logical way of separating Hook from Team Taz as well as eventually perhaps getting that FTW belt on Hook at some point.


money ideas


----------



## Sad Panda

3venflow said:


> Meltzer is saying Sammy/Tay vs. PvZ/Scorpio or Ethan Page is still listed internally for the show. So it could be on the buy-in.


Id be surprised if they had PVZ’s in ring debut be a pre show match. But there are so many matches on the card now they may have to


----------



## 3venflow

Not sure if this is the match order (it looks like it could realistically be), but here's the theatre showing press release.


----------



## BMark66

3venflow said:


> Not sure if this is the match order (it looks like it could realistically be), but here's the theatre showing press release.
> 
> View attachment 123051


Is it the norm to have one or two buy in matches for the PPVs?


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> Not sure if this is the match order (it looks like it could realistically be), but here's the theatre showing press release.
> 
> View attachment 123051


Fucking hell. Cargill vs Ana Jay on the main card…


----------



## DammitChrist

BMark66 said:


> Is it the norm to have one or two buy in matches for the PPVs?


We had 3 buy-in matches for the last ppv, which was AEW Revolution:

- Leyla Hirsch vs Kris Statlander

- QT Marshall vs Hook

- House of Black vs Death Triangle/Erick Redbeard



Mr316 said:


> Fucking hell. Cargill vs Ana Jay on the main card…


It's good news for both those women (and their fans too)


----------



## WCCW1984

3venflow said:


> Not sure if this is the match order (it looks like it could realistically be), but here's the theatre showing press release.
> 
> View attachment 123051


AEW booking has just been horrible as of late. And I have been a staunch AEW supporter since the beginning.

How do you have your company's 3rd anniversary PPV, and not book Darby Allin?

I'm not a huge "fan" of him myself, but...

He's an "Aew original"

CM punks very first (hand picked) AEW opponent for his return.

Longest reigning AEW: TNT champion to date. (wiki)

Has many young, and mainstream casual fans (my wife has his pic on her phone screen lol).

He's an AEW fan favorite...

But he is not yet booked on this card? I'm literally shaking my head as an AEW fan/supporter. 

This comment I'm posting, has added more to Darby Allins resume than AEW/Tony Khan has in at least 2 years.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

WCCW1984 said:


> AEW booking has just been horrible as of late. And I have been a staunch AEW supporter since the beginning.
> 
> How do you have your company's 3rd anniversary PPV, and not book Darby Allin?
> 
> I'm not a huge "fan" of him myself, but...
> 
> He's an "Aew original"
> 
> CM punks very first (hand picked) AEW opponent for his return.
> 
> Longest reigning AEW: TNT champion to date. (wiki)
> 
> Has many young, and mainstream casual fans (my wife has his pic on her phone screen lol).
> 
> He's an AEW fan favorite...
> 
> But he is not yet booked on this card? I'm literally shaking my head as an AEW fan/supporter.
> 
> This comment I'm posting, has added more to Darby Allins resume than AEW/Tony Khan has in at least 2 years.


Not every person can be booked on every PPV. Gotta include other's sometimes.


----------



## Efie_G

Im so excited for DON, Im gonna be there and im seriously fucking stoked for the card thats been put out already.


----------



## Randy Lahey

laserlaser said:


> So how is the full card gonna look like?
> so far we have:
> 
> *Buy-In
> Tag Team Match*
> HOOKhausen (HOOK & Danhausen) vs. Tony Nese & "Smart" Mark Sterling
> 
> *Main Card
> AEW World Championship Match*
> "Hangman" Adam Page (c) vs. CM Punk
> *AEW Women's World Championship Match*
> Thunder Rosa (c) vs. Serena Deeb
> *AEW World Tag Team Championship - Three Way Match*
> Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus (c) vs. Ricky Starks & Powerhouse Hobbs vs. Keith Lee & Swerve Strickland
> *Owen Hart Cup - Final*
> Adam Cole vs. Samoa Joe or Kyle O'Reilly
> *Owen Hart Cup - Final*
> ? vs. ?
> *Gang Warfare Match*
> Bryan Danielson, Jon Moxley, Eddie Kingston, Santana & Ortiz vs. Jericho Appreciation Society (Chris Jericho, Daniel Garcia, "Daddy Magic" Matt Minard, "Cool Hands" Angelo Parker & Jake Hager)
> 
> + We get
> ROH Tag Team Championship
> FTR vs Best Friends
> 
> and likly
> UE vs Hardys, Sting and Darby
> 
> Would be the standard 8 PPV Matches but still the TNT Title and House of Black vs Death Triangle left. And maybe a Casino Battle Royale
> 
> TK fucked up with the Tag Matches. it Should be FTR vs JE and FTR gets the Gold and the rest goes into the Casino Battle Royal


But if you are using title belts to build up interest for a match, FTR doesn’t need 3 belts from 3 different promotions.


----------



## Aedubya

Switchblade interference?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Its Wed…. And i’ve’ started being mega pumped for DON3

this is one stacked card - i hope Punk / Hangman knock it out of the park tonight


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its Wed…. And i’ve’ started being mega pumped for DON3
> 
> this is one stacked card - i hope Punk / Hangman knock it out of the park tonight


Very weak card compared to the last 3 PPVs.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Very weak card compared to the last 3 PPVs.


ooooh go fly a kite


----------



## Aedubya

Sonny Kiss is going to interfere to help Jade win over Anna, cementing his place in the baddies


----------



## Chelsea

Hey flowers, I just added a poll. You have five maximum choices


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Good go-home show tonight.

Punk/Hangman could really end up being great if they go down the Punk heel route. I quite like the whole "warning us off the real CM Punk" that Kingston, MJF and now Page have all sort of tried telling us. But I feel we are all too caught up in nostalgia and the 'legend' of Punk to truly realise what they're saying and only once Punk is champion and has turned will we realise what they meant all along. I think it's safe to say both mens arcs are going into different directions come Sunday night. Page will be overcome by those insecurities again and I assume would have felt like he had let the fans down and his redemption begins, whilst Punk is on cloud nine, becoming champion and likely signalling a heel turn.

MJF/Wardlow is the best thing going. Booked to perfection week after week. Let's not forget that Wardlow has _barely _touched MJF in the last two and half years. Yet they've managed to build a huge PPV match between them on the basis of storytelling. You can't really get much better than that. Wardlow has been booked perfectly. MJF has played everything perfectly and I just hope they absolutely kill it on the night because the feud deserves something special at the end of it.

Those are of course the to matches I am most looking forward to but I do think there could be some real sleeper hits in there. I think the three way tag match could be a banger. I just hope Team Taz comes out as tag champions. I also think House of Black vs. Death Triangle could slap hard too. Some supreme workers in that match and you know they're just going to try to go out there and steal the show.

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## redban

Let’s go Hangman!


----------



## Mr316

I want Punk to win but I feel like Page will retain.


----------



## deadcool

To be honest, I'm looking forward to watch all the matches on the card. I became a fan of Swerve today after watching that fantastic triple threat match.


----------



## DammitChrist

Top 5 matches at Double or Nothing that I'm most hyped for:

1. Adam Page vs CM Punk for the AEW World title
2. Thunder Rosa vs Serena Deeb for the AEW Women's World title
3. Kris Statlander* vs Britt Baker
4. Death Triangle vs House of Black
5. Samoa Joe vs Adam Cole

Note: I'm confident that Kris Statlander is beating Ruby Soho on Rampage this Friday 

Honorable Mentions: Hardy Boyz vs Young Bucks, Jurassic Express vs Swerve Strickland/Keith Lee vs Team Taz for the AEW World Tag titles


----------



## Prosper

I'm hyped for Punk/Hangman, MJF/Wardlow, Thunder Rosa/Deeb, and HOB/Death Triangle more than anything else, but the entire card looks incredible. Tonight's go-home show really delivered in getting you excited.


----------



## TD Stinger

JasmineAEW said:


> Just got my meet and greet reservation for Sting!!! Let’s go!!!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529651033600835584
Not sure if this is kayfabe or what.


----------



## DammitChrist

Maybe Sting shows up this Sunday as a surprise to cost Adam Cole in the finals match


----------



## Randy Lahey

I want to see:

*Punk win and get title.
*Samoa Joe win and get a shot at Punk
*Keith Lee/Swerve win tag titles
*Bucks/Hardys and Death Triangle/Hob should be great spot fests 
*Wardlow is beating MJF but I think there will ne some type of surprise here.
*JAS vs BCC I’ll watch for the spectacle but don’t care that much

Womens matches I have no interest in.


----------



## Chelsea

Since I'm a simp for Punk, Wardlow, Jeff, Black, Jericho and Bryan, my choices are obvious 

Pretty excited about these five matches, but the whole card looks nice overall.


----------



## Jbardo37

Really hope Punk wins the title, Hangman’s time is up.


----------



## DUD

I'm looking forward to Samoa Joe vs Adam Cole. It's a shame we didn't get it two years ago when they teased it because Vince got horny and changed everything.


----------



## Mr316

Does Punk turn and wins at DoN or Hangman wins and Punk turns and wins the championship at a later date?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

go home shows has been a weakness of AEW - but this time they delivered

i am hyped for all the matches

except maybe Bucks / Hardys cause i don't like the hardys - but the Bucks will get a good match out of them

this is gonna slap


----------



## Sad Panda

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Good go-home show tonight.
> 
> Punk/Hangman could really end up being great if they go down the Punk heel route. I quite like the whole "warning us off the real CM Punk" that Kingston, MJF and now Page have all sort of tried telling us. But I feel we are all too caught up in nostalgia and the 'legend' of Punk to truly realise what they're saying and only once Punk is champion and has turned will we realise what they meant all along. I think it's safe to say both mens arcs are going into different directions come Sunday night. Page will be overcome by those insecurities again and I assume would have felt like he had let the fans down and his redemption begins, whilst Punk is on cloud nine, becoming champion and likely signalling a heel turn.
> 
> MJF/Wardlow is the best thing going. Booked to perfection week after week. Let's not forget that Wardlow has _barely _touched MJF in the last two and half years. Yet they've managed to build a huge PPV match between them on the basis of storytelling. You can't really get much better than that. Wardlow has been booked perfectly. MJF has played everything perfectly and I just hope they absolutely kill it on the night because the feud deserves something special at the end of it.
> 
> Those are of course the to matches I am most looking forward to but I do think there could be some real sleeper hits in there. I think the three way tag match could be a banger. I just hope Team Taz comes out as tag champions. I also think House of Black vs. Death Triangle could slap hard too. Some supreme workers in that match and you know they're just going to try to go out there and steal the show.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it.


It’s why even though AEW can be frustrating at times, when they are on and they follow through with these storylines it really is tremendous television. I’m glad someone else picked up on the small nuances of the Hangman/Punk segment. And Punk essentially the squirmy bully with his hands behind his back, non confrontational allowing Hangman to enter a place that is very unfamiliar to him, a place of aggression, and anger. The mind games, Punk is a master at it.

Like you said, this is now the third dude who has pointed out that Punk is not a good guy, he’s the same guy he’s always been but the wool has been pulled over all our eyes because he’s been gone for so long. It’s just brilliant. This Punk run has been so good.

When he becomes heel champ it’s going to be epic


----------



## Mr316

They should move Cargill vs Ana to the preshow.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Sad Panda said:


> It’s why even though AEW can be frustrating at times, when they are on and they follow through with these storylines it really is tremendous television. I’m glad someone else picked up on the small nuances of the Hangman/Punk segment. And Punk essentially the squirmy bully with his hands behind his back, non confrontational allowing Hangman to enter a place that is very unfamiliar to him, a place of aggression, and anger. The mind games, Punk is a master at it.
> 
> Like you said, this is now the third dude who has pointed out that Punk is not a good guy, he’s the same guy he’s always been but the wool has been pulled over all our eyes because he’s been gone for so long. It’s just brilliant. This Punk run has been so good.
> 
> When he becomes heel champ it’s going to be epic


Yeah. I think this is definitely the route they are going down and it's going to be good.

I can see a segment in the future where Punk is just in the middle of the ring, belt over his shoulder and just smiling at the fans who are all booing him with a "They told you so" look on his face. And it's going to be glorious.


----------



## redban

So anyone else pulling for Adam Page to win?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529848380536414209

It’s Darby Allin vs KOR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529848380536414209
> 
> It’s Darby Allin vs KOR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems to be backup 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529849475207921665


----------



## 3venflow

KoR is the one who took out Sting with the stomp on the leg-wrapped chair, so it'd make sense but on the buy-in I think. Main card is just too full I think unless they plan to shorten some matches.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529656389475237889


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

3venflow said:


> KoR is the one who took out Sting with the stomp on the leg-wrapped chair, so it'd make sense but on the buy-in I think. Main card is just too full I think unless they plan to shorten some matches.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529656389475237889


Graveyard match confirmed


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> KoR is the one who took out Sting with the stomp on the leg-wrapped chair, so it'd make sense but on the buy-in I think. Main card is just too full I think unless they plan to shorten some matches.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529656389475237889


Move Cargill on the preshow. Put Darby on PPV.


----------



## Geeee

KOR has been delivering in his matches. I bet Darby vs KOR would be fire! Would be a good pre-show match, so they aren't limited for time.


----------



## DUD

Ignoring the short build for some of this that's a decent card.

I'm positive for 6, optimistic about 2 and pessimistic about 3.

+ The World Title Match should be great. Adam Page, despite some mediocre booking, has always delivered in his big title matches and now he's going up against the biggest challenger he can face in the company. I dont think this will be the last time these two meet though so they may hold back a little. My moneys on a rematch in the next 3-5 weeks with the loser of this match turning heel in the process.

+ MJF and Wardlow has been played out great up until this point even if MJF uses the same formula for all his big feuds. I'm sure the blow off will live up to expectations. What they do after with both men will be interesting and will test TK's qualities as a booker.

+ I've not been a fan of how they've booked The Owen with jokers, no dq matches, matches all over the place etc. but two final matches of Joe vs Cole and Baker vs Soho/Stalander do make up for it. Hopefully they're matches that are worthy of being finals. I'm certain Joe and Cole will deliver even if its messed finish with run ins but after Britt vs Rosa at Rebellion I'm skeptical about the quality of the Women's match. If the women are to get more TV time though they'll need to deliver.

+ Serena Deeb and Thunder Rosa feels it has little build as the only woman Tony Khan seemingly wants on his show is Aubrey Edwards but as a one on one contest this should be a good match. These two have shown they can carry anybody else and have wrestled before so it should deliver.

+ Anna Jay has in my opinion has improved the most out of all the women wrestlers on the roster within the last 18 months so if anybody deserves PPV time it's her.

/ I would have rather seen Young Bucks vs Hardy Boyz at the end of this year as a way to see out The Hardy Boyz on his reunion but maybe Tony Khan's already acknowledged (like most on here have) that Jeff and Matt's bodies are shot to pieces and it's best to kick this match off early. We've seen The Young Bucks when motivated have some quality matches so I hold out hope for this one.

/ Hookhausen isn't really my thing but I acknowledge you need a bit of comedy to break up a long show and give the audience the rest. Plus I like Nese as a talent and Smart Mark as an entertainer so I'll sit through this given the rest of the show.

- I really wanted to get behind the BCC and JAS when they formed but I find myself multi tasking whenever they're on. I'd love BCC to go after the titles once this is done to restore some credibility in Bryan and Mox but in the short term it looks like they're the guys Chris Jericho has chosen to grab on to for momentum.

- The Tag Titles feel aimless at this point with Jurassic Express just being thrown in to feuds and big PPV matches. That said if they go down the unexpected route of Hobbs and Starks winning I'd probably mark out.

- I'm amazed this is the first time were seeing House of Black face Death Triangle as I feel like I've seen it 1000 times already. Two years ago I would have LOVED this match but with all the hocus pocus booking hopefully it's short and sweet and everybody moves on.


----------



## BMark66

All I want is for Hobbs and Starks to win the tag titles. Mostly to see Hobbs finally get a title, dude has put in the work and deserves it.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Yeah this is looking like an unmissable show.


----------



## Chelsea

I really hope Darby/KOR will be added. I love Darby and he deserves to be on the PPV. And while I'm not a KOR fan, he's a very good in-ring competitor. The match would be great.


----------



## Prosper

Just re-watched the Hangman/Punk go-home segment, I'm hypppeedddddd

I have no idea who's gonna win at this point.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prosper said:


> Just re-watched the Hangman/Punk go-home segment, I'm hypppeedddddd
> 
> I have no idea who's gonna win at this point.


let me add, i thought Rosa’s promo was better than a lot she has delivered

she has to stick to the short, passionate, buzzword type promos and she’ll be golden

’the war paint comes on’ was a great line


----------



## BMark66

Chelsea said:


> I really hope Darby/KOR will be added. I love Darby and he deserves to be on the PPV. And while I'm not a KOR fan, he's a very good in-ring competitor. The match would be great.


KOR is really dorky and cringe at times, but he does put on great matches. KOR and Darby would be a good addition.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Kenny needs to come back at this.


----------



## Chelsea

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Kenny needs to come back at this.











Kenny Omega Will Reportedly Not Be At AEW Double Or Nothing PPV


Fans hoping to see Kenny Omega's return to AEW will have to wait longer. He won't be traveling to Las Vegas for Double or Nothing.




www.wrestlinginc.com





Hopefully it's just another bullshit report from Dave.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Hangman wins this one, Punk wins the second after doing the official turn and becomes the arrogant asshole we all know and hate.


----------



## BMark66

It would be a shame if Kenny at least doesn't come back by Forbidden Door. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Prosper

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Kenny needs to come back at this.





BMark66 said:


> It would be a shame if Kenny at least doesn't come back by Forbidden Door. I'm hoping for the best.


Yeah supposedly his body is healing slowly. Sucks but health first.


----------



## BMark66

Prosper said:


> Yeah supposedly his body is healing slowly. Sucks but health first.


Yeah after reading everything I feel the earliest he will be back is All Out. But I would rather him take the time and be as healthy as possible. No need to force another injury.


----------



## redban

THA_WRESTER said:


> Hangman wins this one, Punk wins the second after doing the official turn and becomes the arrogant asshole we all know and hate.


I would be down for this scenario; I think Hangman should get the first win clean. He is going to be around for another decade, and Punk (kayfabe) shouldn't be the best wrestler on the roster at this point: there should be someone who is booked as stronger / better, and Page makes sense

A win over Punk at a PPV, after a lengthy classic, would be huge for Page


----------



## 3venflow

Wonder if Hangman will use this new custom theme at the PPV. I love it.






I mean it's been written and released for a reason, right?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530232076049567744


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Wonder if Hangman will use this new custom theme at the PPV. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it's been written and released for a reason, right?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530232076049567744


It sounds a lot like Kevin Owens theme song, which makes it my headcanon that this was meant to be Kevin Steen's AEW theme and they re-jiggered it for Hangman


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Wonder if Hangman will use this new custom theme at the PPV. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it's been written and released for a reason, right?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530232076049567744


this…. Is not better than his current theme


----------



## Geert Wilders

I’m really hoping for team Taz to win those tag titles.


----------



## Geert Wilders

I’m really hoping for team Taz to win those tag titles


----------



## Tell it like it is

Heading to Vegas Sunday morning. Sad Kenny is not there but I'm still excited for my first AEW show


----------



## 3venflow

Some crossover stuff heading into the PPV. Complex is a huge culture channel. The video shows Jade training with Danielson.


----------



## redban

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this…. Is not better than his current theme


I just listened to it. The song is good …


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geert Wilders said:


> I’m really hoping for team Taz to win those tag titles


i needz them to win it!


----------



## grumpygrumpalot

Just wartched the "middle aged and extreme" promo by The Hardys and what can I say, it did its job. I'm hooked ^^


Looking forward to seeing DeathTriangle on a big stage as well. Not sure if they ever showed up as the whole faction (trying to avoid the trios term here) on a ppv?


----------



## Mr316

Can we all agree that a 13 matches card is simply too much?


----------



## BMark66

Mr316 said:


> Can we all agree that a 13 matches card is simply too much?


I live on the east coast and I'm pretty sure this won't end till like 1am maybe 2am lol


----------



## Braylyt

Jfc this is a one-day event, right?

Why are there 500 people on this card?


----------



## 3venflow

13 matches (well, 12 plus the buy-in) does feel too much and an attempt to get as many names on the card as possible.

What I'd have done is move Jade vs. Anna and either KoR vs. Darby or MOTY/PvZ vs. Sammy/Tay/Kaz to the pre-show.

I mean, alternatively he could tell some of workers to keep their matches under 10 minutes. Jade vs. Anna doesn't need to be more than 5 or 6 minutes really and Britt vs. Ruby could be horrible if it goes too long (their Grand Slam match was a disappointment). But on PPV, they usually get to go as long as they want, so this could be an absolute marathon. Will be interesting to see if the fans have anything left for Punk vs. Hangman.

BTW, Brian Cage was backstage at Dynamite according to Fightful. Not sure if that is indicative of anything, but maybe he shows up in some form at DoN.


----------



## DammitChrist

Maybe we get a big NJPW name showing up at the ppv.


----------



## TripleG

They just keep adding matches to this thing, huh? 

I guess the good part of that is that we won't have 3 or 4 half hour long matches in a row, but they've crammed so much into this, I can see a situation where timing becomes a bit haphazard. 

My suspicion that Wardlow is going to kill MJF in about a minute has also increased significantly.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Can we make our predictions in this thread or is there a separate one I just can't see?


----------



## Mr316

Match order if I booked the show:

I would have 3 matches in the Buy In:

1- Hook/Danhausen vs Sterling/Nese
2- Sammy/Tay/Kaz vs Scorpio/PVZ/Page
3- Cargill vs Ana Jay

Main card: 

1- Adam Cole vs Samoa Joe
2- House of Black vs Death Triangle
3- Britt Baker vs Ruby Soho
4- AEW World Tag Team Championship
5- Darby vs O’Reilly
6- Hardys vs Bucks
7- MJF vs Wardlow
8 - Anarchy in the Arena
9- Thunder Rosa vs Deeb
10- Punk vs Page


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Double Or Nothing will be going head-to-head with Celtics/Heat game 7 . . . that might put a dent in the buy rate. I know I'd rather watch the game than current AEW.


----------



## ElTerrible

Mr316 said:


> Match order if I booked the show:
> 
> I would have 3 matches in the Buy In:
> 
> 1- Hook/Danhausen vs Sterling/Nese
> 2- Sammy/Tay/Kaz vs Scorpio/PVZ/Page
> 3- Cargill vs Ana Jay
> 
> Main card:
> 
> 1- Adam Cole vs Samoa Joe
> 2- House of Black vs Death Triangle
> 3- Britt Baker vs Ruby Soho
> 4- AEW World Tag Team Championship
> 5- Darby vs O’Reilly
> 6- Hardys vs Bucks
> 7- MJF vs Wardlow
> 8 - Anarchy in the Arena
> 9- Thunder Rosa vs Deeb
> 10- Punk vs Page


 Oh fuck me, they really had Ruby Soho win again. Jesus Christ Statlander better win the TBS title from Jade with the Area 451, when Jade hits 45-0.


----------



## Chelsea

Alright, gang, I just updated the poll. Britt vs. Ruby is now official. Darby vs. KOR and American Top Team vs. Sammy, Tay & Kaz have been added. You can always change your votes if you want to.


----------



## zkorejo

WrestleFAQ said:


> Double Or Nothing will be going head-to-head with Celtics/Heat game 7 . . . that might put a dent in the buy rate. I know I'd rather watch the game than current AEW.


I heard somewhere in some podcast that the show starts after some game ends. I'm assuming it's this one. So you're good I guess. Not sure but you can do your research on it.


----------



## Oracle

They should just pull a WWE and pull some of the more useless shit on the card if they are struggling for time I know TK won't though hes a pussy like that


----------



## grumpygrumpalot

13 matches really seems a bit much.
More Buy-in matches really could help to shorten (meant in a positive way here) thr main card.

Maybe it's just me, but I'd like to see both Owen Cup finals on the regular show.
Or were they sceduled to be at DoN from the very beginning?


----------



## Mr316

zkorejo said:


> I heard somewhere in some podcast that the show starts after some game ends. I'm assuming it's this one. So you're good I guess. Not sure but you can do your research on it.


Only the main event. Game starts at 8:30 ET.


----------



## zkorejo

Mr316 said:


> Only the main event. Game starts at 8:30 ET.


I see. Maybe I misheard it then.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The buy-in will have more than 1 match

i’m figuring Allin v KOR will be there


----------



## TD Stinger

Game 7 is scheduled to start at 8:30 on Sunday night, which means it's probably not going to really start until like 8:45. And with that the game will probably last until 11:30 if I had go guess, assuming there's no overtime. I can't imagine TK holding off the main event that long if it does go into overtime.


----------



## Prosper

13 matches damn. Revolution's Buy In had 3 matches so hopefully TK moves a couple more matches off the main card for those who have to be more time-sensitive tomorrow night. I'll be watching all of it regardless and I have off for Memorial Day on Monday so doesn't matter to me.


----------



## DRose1994

any word on wheeler Yuta? He wasn’t out there for the segment on dynamite, and he’s not in the match at the PPV. Is he injured ? Youd want to see something of a payoff by having him perform well in a PPV or something.


----------



## BMark66

DRose1994 said:


> any word on wheeler Yuta? He wasn’t out there for the segment on dynamite, and he’s not in the match at the PPV. Is he injured ? Youd want to see something of a payoff by having him perform well in a PPV or something.


At the NJPW Super Juniors


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DON weekend hits different

fans did karaoke with wrestlers list night for charity xD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530385198352805889


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

WrestleFAQ said:


> Double Or Nothing will be going head-to-head with Celtics/Heat game 7 . . . that might put a dent in the buy rate. I know I'd rather watch the game than current AEW.


There is nothing in the rules that says you can’t watch both. By saying “both” I am talking about watching consecutively not concurrently. This isn’t the 2011 season of The Walking Dead with the goofy TWO SCREEN experience.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

I am hyped as shit for this one.


----------



## ElTerrible

LifeInCattleClass said:


> DON weekend hits different
> 
> fans did karaoke with wrestlers list night for charity xD
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530385198352805889


I´m not even kidding. This sh*t needs to be on TV. DB and Mox doing Backstreet Boys karaoke to mock rockstar Jericho is entertainment. Better than any five minute promo. That´s the stuff that goes viral on social media.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ElTerrible said:


> I´m not even kidding. This sh*t needs to be on TV. DB and Mox doing Backstreet Boys karaoke to mock rockstar Jericho is entertainment. Better than any five minute promo. That´s the stuff that goes viral on social media.


its already viral - its everywhere xD


----------



## ElTerrible

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its already viral - its everywhere xD


....and?
It should still happen on your TV show, not some handheld social media fan cam.


----------



## Mr316

ElTerrible said:


> ....and?
> It should still happen on your TV show, not some handheld social media fan cam.


What are you talking about? You want Danielson to start doing karaoke with fans during Dynamite?


----------



## Bosnian21

Super hyped for this PPV. A couple matches too many but it should still be great. Put the title on Punk!


----------



## DammitChrist

I’m actually beyond hyped for Darby Allin vs Kyle O’Reilly tomorrow night!

I never realized how much I REALLY wanted to see a hot match-up like that on a big ppv until now.

Edit:

For the record, I NEED to see O’Reilly counter Darby’s Coffin Drop with a grounded Sleeper Hold in mid-air.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> What are you talking about? You want Danielson to start doing karaoke with fans during Dynamite?


this

Wtf


----------



## La Parka

ElTerrible said:


> ....and?
> It should still happen on your TV show, not some handheld social media fan cam.


I hate to say it but I have to agree with @LifeInCattleClass here.

this is not something you want on TV...


----------



## ElTerrible

La Parka said:


> I hate to say it but I have to agree with @LifeInCattleClass here.
> 
> this is not something you want on TV...


You mean like these two jabronis....


----------



## ElTerrible

The way my sports month has been going I just wanna prepare you all for Roman Reigns standing tall at the end of the PPV tomorrow and Christopher Daniels revealing himself as The Higher Power.


----------



## Mr316

ElTerrible said:


> You mean like these two jabronis....


You’re talking about Stone Cold and the Rock. Two of the greatest entertainers in history. Do you want Danielson to do a Rock concert too?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

La Parka said:


> I hate to say it but I have to agree with @LifeInCattleClass here.
> 
> this is not something you want on TV...


you should agree with me more often

you’ll be right more often


----------



## 3venflow

A++++ from Eddie as usual.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530667665999958016


----------



## ElTerrible

Mr316 said:


> You’re talking about Stone Cold and the Rock. Two of the greatest entertainers in history. Do you want Danielson to do a Rock concert too?


And? I said Bryan and Moxley should do it to mock Jericho´s rockstar personality. Are they not some of the greatest sports entertainers?


----------



## WrestleFAQ

There's a huge amount of filler on this show. Two-thirds of the card is more suited for Dynamite or even Rampage than pay per view. Really poor effort, outside of MJF carrying the company, as usual.


----------



## RainmakerV2

WrestleFAQ said:


> There's a huge amount of filler on this show. Two-thirds of the card is more suited for Dynamite or even Rampage than pay per view. Really poor effort, outside of MJF carrying the company, as usual.



He's got 13 matches because he wants to hold the main events off until the NBA game ends apparently. Like what the shit lol.


----------



## DammitChrist

Maybe the delay for the main event increases the chances of any of the 3 scenarios happening:

1. CM Punk wins the AEW World title.

2. Adam Page retaining the AEW World title with a heel turn coming (or CM Punk turns heel instead).

3. A big NJPW star makes a surprise appearance at the end.

Note:

More than 1 of these scenarios could still happen.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> A++++ from Eddie as usual.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530667665999958016


This is incredible.

Kingston is the best in the business.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Yeah, Kingston's the best promo guy in the business hands down currently (and there are several really great promo guys, but Kingston's just on another level).


----------



## Wolf Mark

WrestleFAQ said:


> There's a huge amount of filler on this show. Two-thirds of the card is more suited for Dynamite or even Rampage than pay per view. Really poor effort, outside of MJF carrying the company, as usual.


Just imagine for a second if at least all these matches were one on one matches with all their best wrestlers. This would be something worthwhile to watch. But a lot of these seem to be anything goes chaotic things with multiple people. It's a waste of talent.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Any criticisms of AEW @DammitChrist cannot take. Even when we're right. Certified cult member.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Well, this PPV just got even more interesting now with the whole MJF situation. Convenient that.

If MJF ends up being a no-show for the event, they absolutely still need to go ahead with 'the match' though.

Give Wardlow his full entrance and then you do the whole ten count and Wardlow wins by forfeit. Then have Khan come out, give Wardlow his contract and then walk back without a word. Let the crowd tell MJF how they feel and don’t mention his name _once._


----------



## RainmakerV2

With the MJF and Joe stuff and TK trying to time up stuff with the NBA this PPV could be epic on so many levels lmao


----------



## Mr316

RainmakerV2 said:


> With the MJF and Joe stuff and TK trying to time up stuff with the NBA this PPV could be epic on so many levels lmao


The build up sure came up late but man…we have one now. 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

Wolf Mark said:


> *Any criticisms of AEW @DammitChrist cannot take. Even when we're right. Certified cult member.*


None of these statements are even accurate.


----------



## Wolf Mark

DammitChrist said:


> None of these statements are even accurate.


Just talk like a normal person instead of trolling and doing emojis. What statement of my post was wrong? I said AEW has a great roster. And that the card would be much better if it was all single matches. Instead it is set up so that a lot of the matches may turn into free-for-alls. Just cause Tony wants to put the most person on the card.

Imagine all the great AEW wrestlers but in titanic single matches instead of multiple tag matches or "gang matches".


----------



## DammitChrist

Wolf Mark said:


> Just talk like a normal person instead of trolling and doing emojis. What statement of my post was wrong? I said AEW has a great roster. And that the card would be much better if it was all single matches. Instead it is set up so that a lot of the matches may turn into free-for-alls. Just cause Tony wants to put the most person on the card.
> 
> Imagine all the great AEW wrestlers but in titanic single matches instead of multiple tag matches or "gang matches".


Apparently, I can't even react to posts.

Anyway, maybe the issue behind that viewpoint is how it's extremely unrealistic to do a ppv full of singles matches when they have a fairly deep tag division, a stacked roster that's made up of numerous factions/alliances, and a scenario where they'd commit to a specific structure for 3+ hours (instead of adding more variety between singles matches + tag matches + 3-way matches, etc. throughout the whole show).


----------



## zkorejo

The Road To was amazing. 

Claudio/Cesaro debut to help Punk win the title would be cool. Punk keeps telling Hangman to shake his hand, that's code if honor. I can see Punk starting his own heel stable with Bryan, Joe and Claudio as a heel champion.


----------



## IronMan8

Jeru The Damaja said:


> This is incredible.
> 
> Kingston is the best in the business.


Wow, that promo...

Some Mankind psychology happening there. Imagine him winning the world title one day?


----------



## IronMan8

Every AEW PPV overdelivers, and the matches are almost always better than they first look on paper. I'm pumped.

I wonder if the purpose of the O'Reilly/Darby match is to serve as an open platter for an NJPW presence on the night?


----------



## Jbardo37

Card looks good if a little long, I’m hoping Punk wins dirty meaning he turns heel.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

CM Punk vs Hangman segment from Countdown to Double or Nothing was absolutely incredible.

If you haven't watched it and you're a fan of either man, I suggest you do.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prediction Time:

*Punk vs. Hangman: Easily one of the most unpredictable matches AEW has ever had. If Hangman wins this, I see it being clean. I don't see him going heel. If Punk wins, I think it'll either be off a heel turn or something where Hangman has the match won but gets overzealous and costs himself, allowing Punk to win. Tough to pick, but I think in the end *Punk will win and become the new champion.*

*MJF vs. Wardlow: So I guess I need to qualify this by saying "if this match happens". So, if this match happens, and I believe it will, MJF will get some shine but it ends with *Wardlow Powerbombing MJF into oblivion at least 10 times.*

*Rosa vs. Deeb: The build for this has sucked a big one but given the talents involved I hope we get a good match. Seems like an easy prediction that *Rosa will retain.*

*Jade vs. Jay: A match that exists to get Jade on the card, nothing more. These 2 did have a solid match on Rampage a couple of months ago so I think they could do the same here. But yeah,* Jade's retaining.*

*Swerve Glory vs. Team Taz vs. JE: This will probably be one of the matches of the night given the talents involved. It's become clear that the main story with JE right now is the thing with Jungle Boy & Christian, not the Tag Titles. So it's time to get them off of them. *I'll pick Team Taz to win and become the new champions.*

*Cole vs. Joe: With Cole & Britt both being in the Finals of their respective tournaments, it makes you think that either both will win or both will lose. I'll split it here and say that *Cole will win after interferences from Lethal and his crew.*

*Britt vs. Ruby: So with Cole winning his match, I'll guess that Britt will lose and *Ruby will get her win back.* Because otherwise Ruby feels like she's dead in the water if she just lose to Britt again

*Anarchy in the Arena: This should be a fun, wild brawl. There's no way I see this being the end of the feud. And with Jericho's group essentially being Jericho and his merry band of misfit minions, I think they need a win here to establish themselves. *So I'll say the JAS wins here after there's some dissension on Team Babyface.*

*HOB vs. Death Triangle: This feud has dragged and sucked for the most part. But I know the match will be great, so there's at least that. *I think HOB win to stay strong, whether it's clean or by hocus pocus or Julia Hart getting involved.*

*6 Person Tag: For the love of God, let this be the end of this feud.* I'll guess ATT wins to end this feud once and for all and so they can say Paige Vanzant won her first match.*

* Darby vs. KOR: A filler match to get Darby on the card. Should be a good one, but there should be no doubt *Darby wins here.*

*Hardys vs. Bucks: Not really sure what to think about this one. On one hand, they've barely built this thing up and I already saw probably the best version I'm gonna get from these guys in ROH in 2017. But on the other, it is the Hardys & The Bucks, and even in 2022 this will still at least be good. This one feels fairly unpredictable. *I'll go with the Hardys winning.*

Hookhausen vs. Nese & Sterling: Should be a fun comdy match.* Hookhausen obviously win.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Vegas is WILD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530791221299490816


----------



## 3venflow

Just saw the idea of getting Goldberg to face Wardlow if MJF doesn't show up. Beating Goldberg would be quite the scalp for Wardlow, but not sure if it's something they could do on 24 hours notice.

Another idea would be Claudio Castagnoli. Nothing is going to have the great build MJF/Wardlow did, but Wardlow deserves some sort of landmark PPV win.


----------



## holy

Last Wednesday night demonstrated my problem with AEW.

They were showing the card for DON. I saw that there is an 8-Man tag featuring Bryan Danielson and Jon Moxley. I was actually curious to see who they are teaming with, and who their opponents are.

I didn't get a chance to see fuck all. They showed the graphic for the match SO FAST that I never even got a chance to see who Danielson and Moxley's partners are, let alone who their opponents are!

AEW needs to let things just BREATHE. I mentioned this earlier when Jeff Hardy made his debut in AEW: literally it felt like one minute the commentators are going "it's Jeff Hardy!" and then the next minute they're going "okay, moving on to other things now!"

I may have seen something on social media or during Dynamite showing that Jericho is one of the opponents for Danielson/Mox, and if so, it appears to be a big match and is a match that needs to be promoted so that me and other people who don't watch AEW often know about it, rather than me having to go out of my way to find out....


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll be interested to see how the card is structured and formatted. With 13 overall matches, it's inevitable that there will be a middle portion of the show where the crowd will die for a bit. Hell, at the last PPV, even during Punk vs. MJF the crowd got quiet for a good portion of that match.

I would imagine most of the guys on this card are hoping to either be early in the night or later.


----------



## Mr316

Well…I have to say, I’m hyped as hell for the PPV and that’s because of MJF.


----------



## ElTerrible

Mr316 said:


> Well…I have to say, I’m hyped as hell for the PPV and that’s because of MJF.


 I want Wardlow to squash MJF in 30 seconds. MJF storms out, goes past TK in the backstage area and says Fuck you TK. I am out. Jumps into a limo the airport, only to return in the Main Event and screw Hangman out of the title. MJF and his childhood idol CM Punk have played everybody. What a story that would be.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ElTerrible said:


> I want Wardlow to squash MJF in 30 seconds. MJF storms out, goes past TK in the backstage area and says Fuck you TK. I am out. Jumps into a limo the airport, only to return in the Main Event and screw Hangman out of the title. MJF and his childhood idol CM Punk have played everybody. What a story that would be.


Then on Dynamite


----------



## zkorejo

So hyped like I'm 15 and it's WM tomorrow. While everyone is like "too many matches" I'm here thinking, more the merrier. Give me more AEW I'm not complaining.


----------



## RyRyLloyd

Such an unpredictable card tonight. Certain match results will probably dictate others. What makes it a little more interesting is there’s only a handful of these matches that could be branded as a ‘feud ender’.

*Hook and Danhausen vs. Nese and Sterling; *most definitely the most predictable match on the card. Hook and Danhausen win. Hook chokes out Sterling. Sets up Hook vs. Tony Nese match.

*Jade Cargill (c) vs. Anna Jay;* Cargill takes this. A throwaway match. Build Cargill further.

*VanZant, Sky and Page vs. Conti, Guevara and Kazarian; *one is a unit, the other is not. I’m going with America’s Top Team taking this. Furthering Sammy and Conti’s heel turn - which could happen tonight as they take out their frustration on Kazarian post match.

*Darby Allin vs. Kyle O’Reilly;* a nothing match. Feels like a match for Darby to win for fan service. Should lead us to Cole vs. Allin.

*Death Triangle vs. House of Black; *this could go either way, but I’m edging more towards House of. Black. They’re the newer, flashier bunch. Death Triangle have had such a stop and start stint that it’s hurt them tremendously. Feel like Death Triangle needs to disband at this point. Penta and Fenix’s heat is sapped when they’re paired with PAC.

*Young Bucks vs. Hardy Boyz; *the result of this match dictates the tag title match in my eyes. Hardy Boyz takes this, sets you a rematch and the eventual third match in a gimmick with Bucks - but also sets up a tag title match over the coming weeks.

*Jericho Appreciation Society vs. BCC and LAX; *we have had this sort of match on each Double or Nothing card. On each occasion the faces have taken the win. This won’t be any different. BCC and LAX take the W.

*MJF vs. Wardlow; *events of the past 24 hours have made this interesting. However, Wardlow should win, Wardlow will win. Powerbomb fest.

*Britt Baker vs. Ruby Soho; *should be a Soho win for her to take a big scalp. It won’t happen. Baker wins it.

*Samoa Joe vs. Adam Cole;* Adam Cole wins. Cole and Baker parade their trophies together. The Power Couple story fully begins. Probably sets up Cole/Bucks break up.

*Tag Title Match; *for starters, I think the title will change and we finally get firmer, more noticeable seeds in the Christian vs. Jungle Boy programme. Lee and Swerve will get the titles… but not yet. Hobbs and Starks win the gold. Drop it to the Hardy Boyz in a few weeks.

*Thunder Rosa (c) vs. Serena Deeb; *Easy Rosa win. As predictable as Cargill vs. Jay, and the Buy In match.

*Hangman Page (c) vs. CM Punk; *this could go either way. 50/50. Personally think the time is right for Punk to win it. He has earned it.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Wonder if Julia has any sort of involvement in the House match?


----------



## CovidFan

Funny how before the last ppv I was all about the Mox/Bryan angle being the best thing in AEW to not caring at all about that happening.

As for tonight, the only match that looks interesting to me is Wardlow/MJF. Despite the obvious outcome, it's nice to see a couple year long storyline wrapped up. Though, I'm significantly less interested after the stuff last night. 

On paper this seems to be a good card but in reality because of the non existent or poor builds for matches, I think this is the least must watch of any AEW ppv thus far.


----------



## Geeee

Scuba Steve said:


> Wonder if Julia has any sort of involvement in the House match?


Maybe she's facing Wardlow


----------



## MIZizAwesome

MJF has everyone eating out of his hands with all this work stuff lol


----------



## Chelsea

Geeee said:


> Maybe she's facing Wardlow


Wondering if she's going to pin him like Alexa pinned Orton...


----------



## Geeee

Chelsea said:


> Wondering if she's going to pin him like Alexa pinned Orton...


I'm NGL that's kinda hot.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Geeee said:


> I'm NGL that's kinda hot.


Randy's wife appreciated it


----------



## 3venflow

Some late production kills have popped up if anyone still wants to go.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530975540726972416


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

3venflow said:


> Some late production kills have popped up if anyone still wants to go.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530975540726972416


I would, but I've booked a flight out of Vegas tonight.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Mister Sinister

Goldberg, Goldberg, Goldberg


----------



## 3venflow

This will be AEW's most attended PPV in its history and first million dollar gate. I hope fans don't feel betrayed if the Wardlow/MJF match doesn't happen.

BTW, AEW has just made the hype video for that match public again, which could be something or nothing.


----------



## Stellar

Looking forward to the PPV. I have stayed out of the drama discussion mostly. No point in gossiping about it if we don't know the full details. Hopefully MJF vs. Wardlow does happen and Wardlow wins, MJF finding a way to get in to the title picture for All Out despite his losses.

Going to be a long night...lol

I do hope that Limitless Swerve wins the triple threat. May as well put the belts on them. Glad that Jurassic Express won the titles but they haven't done much as champs it feels like. Maybe I shouldn't wish for Limitless Swerve to win then if that is the trend.

Hopefully Hangman Page wins. Wouldn't look good in the "homegrown wrestlers" department if Hangman loses to CM Punk. Should be a great match.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Limitless said:


> Looking forward to the PPV. I have stayed out of the drama discussion mostly. No point in gossiping about it if we don't know the full details. Hopefully MJF vs. Wardlow does happen and Wardlow wins, MJF finding a way to get in to the title picture for All Out despite his losses.
> 
> Going to be a long night...lol
> 
> I do hope that Limitless Swerve wins the triple threat. May as well put the belts on them. Glad that Jurassic Express won the titles but they haven't done much as champs it feels like. Maybe I shouldn't wish for Limitless Swerve to win then if that is the trend.
> 
> Hopefully Hangman Page wins. Wouldn't look good in the "homegrown wrestlers" department if Hangman loses to CM Punk. Should be a great match.


Brah, where's the love for Team Taz!?


----------



## Stellar

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Brah, where's the love for Team Taz!?


I have love for them but I have love for Keith Lee and Swerve even more. Trust me, I have hated seeing Hobbs lose on TV as much as he has but I can't go against Swerve and Keith Lee here.


----------



## 3venflow

I think the JAS may win because of dissension in the ranks of the BCC + LAX. Plus Jericho lost clean to Eddie on the last PPV.

Glad they haven't dropped Eddie's dissension with Danielson.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Limitless said:


> I have love for them but I have love for Keith Lee and Swerve even more. Trust me, I have hated seeing Hobbs lose on TV as much as he has but I can't go against Swerve and Keith Lee here.


I've actually quite liked the dynamic of Lee and Swerve as a tag team, they work well together. 

I'm just going to have a prayer circle for my boys on Team Taz. Their time is now.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

3venflow said:


> I think the JAS may win because of dissension in the ranks of the BCC + LAX. Plus Jericho lost clean to Eddie on the last PPV.
> 
> Glad they haven't dropped Eddie's dissension with Danielson.


reminds me of this


----------



## redban

Punk beating Hangman is too much of a TNA move. Let’s go Hangman


----------



## 3venflow

Teaser of the Owen Cup winner belts. I'd have gone for a trophy personally.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530941157613641732


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> Teaser of the Owen Cup winner belts. I'd have gone for a trophy personally.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530941157613641732


I was hoping for little Slammy like trophies.


----------



## rich110991

What time does it start in the UK please?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

3venflow said:


> Teaser of the Owen Cup winner belts. I'd have gone for a trophy personally.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530941157613641732


IT'S TIME


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

rich110991 said:


> What time does it start in the UK please?


Pretty sure the pre-show starts at midnight.


----------



## Whoanma

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Pretty sure the pre-show starts at midnight.


Yup.


----------



## DammitChrist

rich110991 said:


> What time does it start in the UK please?


The pre-show begins in 65 minutes exactly.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Damn I forgot this is on tonight, plus it’s a Game 7.

Dual screen time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung




----------



## Geert Wilders

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531031693116723203


----------



## TD Stinger

It's OK guys, the tunnels are back for this show. We will know who the faces and heels are this time around.


----------



## 3venflow

Set is very much of muchness. Nothing distinguishes it from Dynamite. I hope after they get more TV money they put more effort into custom sets for PPVs and such.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531030363551711234


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

TD Stinger said:


> It's OK guys, the tunnels are back for this show. We will know who the faces and heels are this time around.


I know it doesn't really matter.....but as someome who cares way too much about the aesthetics of wrestling shows, I just hate the AEW stage.

I'd prefer something nicer looking and bigger than this, but in the same ballpark.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> Set is very much of muchness. Nothing distinguishes it from Dynamite. I hope after they get more TV money they put more effort into custom sets for PPVs and such.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531030363551711234


That's a gorgeous arena.

But damn, come on. You have four PPVs a year, give us something big and unique.


----------



## RainmakerV2

So whats officially on the Buy in?


----------



## TD Stinger

RainmakerV2 said:


> So whats officially on the Buy in?


As of now, just the Hookhausen match


----------



## RainmakerV2

TD Stinger said:


> As of now, just the Hookhausen match


Lol alrighty


----------



## 3venflow

Big night for the SES.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531043737152806912


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531045733654310917


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531045733654310917


I feel like if this was a work, they would make us wait til the co-main for Wardlow/MJF while playing up the fact that MJF wasn't there yet throughout the night


----------



## DammitChrist

That makes sense.

The opening match will take care of the biggest news this weekend right away on the ppv.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531045733654310917


I had suspected they'd open with it.

And it'll be quick.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Geeee said:


> I feel like if this was a work, they would make us wait til the co-main for Wardlow/MJF while playing up the fact that MJF wasn't there yet throughout the night


Yep if MJF is showing up this sounds more
like MJF is gonna get this over with then try and ask for a release


----------



## Whoanma

Has anyone seen MJF over there?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*One thing AEW does right is selling some damn tickets.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531045410097070080*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> Has anyone seen MJF over there?


Seen this on the flight I'm on


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531046789897281536


----------



## PavelGaborik

Let's go!


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit Lioness said:


> *One thing AEW does right is selling some damn tickets.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531045410097070080*


Lol, I was like "What is he talking about" then saw thar crowd outside the building. Wow.


----------



## Randy Lahey

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531045733654310917


Jade/Anna going after the Bucks/Hardy’s lol…good luck to them


----------



## One Shed

RainmakerV2 said:


> So whats officially on the Buy in?


Where in the World is...Maxwell Jacob Friedman


----------



## One Shed

OK bitches, who is ready?


----------



## Whoanma

Such good cowboy shit.


----------



## Gn1212

Love the Countdown promo for Punk v Page


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> Where in the World is...Maxwell Jacob Friedman


----------



## 3venflow

I wonder if MJF does the Hogan lay-down. He's one of the last wrestlers to respect kayfabe so his entire body language will be interesting.


----------



## ElTerrible

Geeee said:


> I feel like if this was a work, they would make us wait til the co-main for Wardlow/MJF while playing up the fact that MJF wasn't there yet throughout the night


No if it is a work, you put it first to have the most time lapse until the main event. You create the controversy of MJF storming out, then let it drift to the back of people´s minds before he shows up at the end of the show. The way they have build up this main event between Hangman and CM Punk, there is no way this can just end cleanly. There should be some sort of angle/controversy, and that´s the easiest way to get MJF´s heat back after Wardlow beats him and Wardlow needs to beat him.


----------



## the_hound

3venflow said:


> Big night for the SES.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531043737152806912


ses as in the group from the wwe? now surely that can't be right as the pepsi man was never in the wwe to begin with


----------



## Mainboy

First PPV I'll be able to watch live since All Out last year.

Hopefully it's good.


----------



## Whoanma

Goldb…Wardlow! Wardlow! Wardlow!


----------



## One Shed

Well the hype video is on the Buy-in so...


----------



## rich110991

Give me The Redeemer tonight! Ffs 😂


----------



## Lorromire

Yep, expect to see MJF tonight in some form or another.


----------



## 3venflow

Hardys vs. Bucks going on right after MJF vs. Wardlow makes me feel like they want to wash away the opener ASAP. But who can really be sure at this point.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Can't fucking wait to see Wardlow destroy MJF


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531051086131474438

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Damn Anna is hot but her weird 13 year old boy voice is weird as fuck.


----------



## Gn1212

Ok, this is Countdown. I've seen it already. Can we get to the matches now?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> OK bitches, who is ready?


*On my way to the theater now, hoping they do Sammy and Tay first and I miss it.*


----------



## Randy Lahey

PavelGaborik said:


> Damn Anna is hot but her weird 13 year old boy voice is weird as fuck.


Julia Hart also sounds similar. Very tomboyish.


----------



## PavelGaborik

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531051086131474438
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How dare fans not fill the seats 2 hours before the PPV begins!


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Legit Lioness said:


> *On my way to the theater now, hoping they do Sammy and Tay first and I miss it.*


MJF/Wardlow is opening apparently.


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit Lioness said:


> *On my way to the theater now, hoping they do Sammy and Tay first and I miss it.*


Apparently you’ll be missing MJF vs. Wardlow.


----------



## ElTerrible

I have to say I hope to god this is a work and not because I´m so worried that MJF would bolt to WWE, but because I think this is exactly the kind of clever way you need to use the internet in 2022 to create a buzz for your product. This is what wrestling should be doing. This is the way to still make it real.


----------



## redban

Odds that this event will finish before midnight?


----------



## Whoanma

redban said:


> Odds that this event will finish before midnight?


13 matches?


----------



## orited

I feel like I know these video packages word for word now this is what I hate about wrestling in general these buy ins/ kick off shows showing the same shit they've shown 1000 times already


----------



## Sad Panda

These fucking promos are so so so good.


----------



## 3venflow

Interesting:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531053645910794240


----------



## Gn1212

redban said:


> Odds that this event will finish before midnight?


No way.


----------



## Whoanma

Boo that woman! F*ck you, toucan!


----------



## DammitChrist

FUCK B/R Live tonight.

The stream STILL won't load a half-hour later.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lots of people on the official YouTube stream saying Bleacher Report isn't working. Jeez.


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *On my way to the theater now, hoping they do Sammy and Tay first and I miss it.*


I will be planning my food run whenever the Hardlys come on. I should have enough time to get food, buy drinks, and piss a few times.


----------



## redban

They just showed Britt making Ruby tap. That’s a sign that Ruby will win. They won’t show her prior loss just to have her lose again, which would make her look horrible


----------



## Gn1212

Fite > BR


----------



## Whoanma

DMD for the win or we riott!


----------



## Gn1212

redban said:


> They just showed Britt making Ruby tap. That’s a sign that Ruby will win. They won’t show her prior loss just to have her lose again, which would make her look horrible


Oh, she will. Hopefully she turns too.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Gn1212 said:


> Fite > BR


Fite fucked me over for one of their first shows but has been great ever since.


----------



## ElTerrible

The way they set up emotional Ruby Soho, she´ll have to head back to WWE, if she does not win. Though it makes so much fucking sense to have Cole/Britt win and have them become the King and Queen of H(e)arts.


----------



## Sad Panda

Bleache reports been crystal clear for me


----------



## Geeee

DammitChrist said:


> FUCK B/R Live tonight.
> 
> The stream STILL won't load a half-hour later.


I'm so glad these PPVs are on Fite.TV in Canada.


----------



## Gn1212

Let's go! Arena looks packed!


----------



## Gn1212

CM Punk chants!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Lorromire

LESGOOOOO


----------



## Gn1212

Now Wardlow chants.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

All I can hear is Wardlow chants on my feed.


----------



## Whoanma

ElTerrible said:


> The way they set up emotional Ruby Soho, she´ll have to head back to WWE, if she does not win. Though it makes so much fucking sense to have Cole/Britt win and have them become the King and Queen of H(e)arts.


Couldn’t we split it 50/50? DMD and Joe winning would be the ideal outcome.


----------



## ElTerrible

Wow really only one match on the pre show, even Darby vs. KOR on the main show.


----------



## 3venflow

All those clips of Malakai kicking Cody's head off. Surprised they didn't show him pinning Cody with one foot.


----------



## One Shed

I will be posting live from the UK for the rest of the evening ya Yanks and Wanks.


----------



## Whoanma

Neverending show tonight.


----------



## rich110991

Listen!

Listen!


----------



## Whoanma

Ugh, these f*ckers.


----------



## redban

ElTerrible said:


> Wow really only one match on the pre show, even Darby vs. KOR on the main show.


1AM finish time


----------



## 3venflow

Everyone loves The Acclaimed!


----------



## Chris22

Ass Boys!!!!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Whoanma said:


> Ugh, these f*ckers.


Ah, there's a cop among us.


----------



## Gn1212

Ass Boys and The Acclaimed need that sweet push after Forbidden Door.


----------



## Geeee

The Acclaimed and Ass Boys are babyfaces now I suppose. Hard to keep them heel.


----------



## ElTerrible

Billy Gunn is a genius. He´ll get his kids over like the New Age Outlaws with this storyline. Acclaimed vs. Ass Boys. The match you never knew you needed.


----------



## Gn1212

Geeee said:


> The Acclaimed and Ass Boys are babyfaces now I suppose. Hard to keep them heel.


New Day 2.0 unfolding.


----------



## Gn1212

Eddie crying. Oh no ..


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Kingston is incredible.


----------



## Lorromire

Jeez that was painful


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Everyone loves The Acclaimed!


----------



## 3venflow

Imagine dropping a GOAT tier promo for a pre-show package.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

That Eddie Promo is not it....I am cringing


----------



## Lorromire

Aaand just like that we go from cringe to a damn good promo


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

I hope Eddie takes the belt off a heel Punk.


----------



## Gn1212

It's a shame Eddie is such a bad in-ring worker.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531057490607149059


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Kingston should teach Amber Heard how to cry


----------



## rich110991

Ffs Kingston spitting fire 🔥


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Gn1212 said:


> It's a shame Eddie is such a bad in-ring worker.


Wouldn't go that far. Incredibly harsh.

Eddie's last three PPV matches have been great. Especially the one with Miro.


----------



## Chris22

Eddie Kingston is one of very few talents in any company that has actually won me over, I just can't deny how good of a character he is and his story.


----------



## Geeee

Gn1212 said:


> It's a shame Eddie is such a bad in-ring worker.


TF? I loved his matches with Miro, CM Punk, Bryan Danielson and even Chris Jericho.


----------



## One Shed

Surprised Max did not take a shot at MJF.


----------



## redban

I don’t know why, but I lol’d when Kingston said “Tony Khan , this is on you too”


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Kingston should teach Amber Heard how to cry


I'd say she could then teach him how to shit in someone else's bed, but I'd imagine he's probably already done that at some point.


----------



## ProjectGargano

I think Bleacher Report is with problems like every PPV and people are loudly complaining on SC.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MJF vs Wardlow is set to open to show, guess they're doing a squash where he beats MJF in 2 minutes and then MJF leaves. 

He comes in and does the job on his way out.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Kingston should teach Amber Heard how to cry


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Kingston should teach Amber Heard how to cry











[emoji23][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Wouldn't go that far. Incredibly harsh.
> 
> Eddie's last three PPV matches have been great. Especially the one with Miro.


Also had a ridiculously great match with Ishii at NJPW Capital Collision and a very, very good match with Gabriel Kidd in NJPW too. Eddie can really bring the drama and intensity.


----------



## rich110991

Give me Hook now, need my fix


----------



## Chris22

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> MJF vs Wardlow is set to open to show, guess they're doing a squash where he beats MJF in 2 minutes and then MJF leaves.
> 
> He comes in and does the job on his way out.


That would suck. I'd like a proper match.


----------



## RICKY90

Eddie Kingston is talented as hell


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> Also had a ridiculously great match with Ishii at NJPW Capital Collision and a very, very good match with Gabriel Kidd in NJPW too. Eddie can really bring the drama and intensity.


He's a story teller.

Even his AEW debut match with Cody was good.

He's almost like a modern day Mick Foley. A true underdog story. Doesn't quite look like your quintessential star, but his promo work and character work is so far above so many others that he deserves his spotlight.


----------



## Whoanma

FrankenTodd said:


> [emoji23][emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We must have into account she’s supposed to be an actress.


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Holy Shit, that's fucking hilarious, looks like him!!! I spilled my fucking coffee just now.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

Oh MJF showed. Who would've guessed!? Lol people really bought into that.


----------



## Gn1212

Geeee said:


> TF? I loved his matches with Miro, CM Punk, Bryan Danielson and even Chris Jericho.


There's a common thing with those names.
Unfortunately, Eddie's work is often the shits. His selling is okay but his offence can come across really fake and OTT.


----------



## Chris22

Ok, so this is gonna be my first time watching Danhausen actually wrestle. I'm intrigued.


----------



## ElTerrible

FrankenTodd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Whoanma said:


> We must have into account she’s supposed to be an actress.


 It´s hilarious the length this trial and the defense went to, to prove that Depp is not responsible for her losing acting jobs, when all they needed to do is call her into the stand and ask her to ACT.


----------



## Chris22

Tony Nese!


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Love that Danhausen


----------



## Chan Hung

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> MJF vs Wardlow is set to open to show, guess they're doing a squash where he beats MJF in 2 minutes and then MJF leaves.
> 
> He comes in and does the job on his way out.


Yep. At least MJF was there to finish off his career. IF MJF is leaving without WWE confirming they will sign him, he's a bigger idiot. But i'm sure he has people there who already will sign him up. He may show up on Raw tomorrow? LOL


----------



## FrankenTodd

Danhausen [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

They should probably stop trying to convince people Hook weighs over 200 lbs.

Dude looks 170 max.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> MJF vs Wardlow is set to open to show, guess they're doing a squash where he beats MJF in 2 minutes and then MJF leaves.
> 
> He comes in and does the job on his way out.


Where does he go? Do you think Tony is going to release him?


----------



## Gn1212

Chan Hung said:


> Yep. At least MJF was there to finish off his career. IF MJF is leaving without WWE confirming they will sign him, he's a bigger idiot. But i'm sure he has people there who already will sign him up. He may show up on Raw tomorrow? LOL


What kind of drugs are you doing mate? 🤣


----------



## Chan Hung

Even with HOOK, they had to put him in a fucking team, let alone with that goof. Looks like almost everyone except CM PUNK has to be aligned with someone.


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> Where does he go? Do you think Tony is going to release him?


WWE of course.


----------



## ElTerrible

Sterling reminds me of The Genius, but Nese is no Mr. Perfect or Macho Man.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> WWE of course.


Sure, but I was putting more emphasis on the second question.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Great this is cringe as fuck. Goofy magic shit. This is Fiend levels.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Danhausen sucks, still sucks and always will suck. I'm not a HOOK fan either but come on, he deserves a LITTLE better than this.


----------



## Gn1212

Tony saying we've got news and I thought of the worst. 🤣
Apparently the BR app is working fine now.


----------



## redban

I had Bleacher Report running on Roku since 7PM. No issues here


----------



## Whoanma

PavelGaborik said:


> Where does he go? Do you think Tony is going to release him?


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> They should probably stop trying to convince people Hook weighs over 200 lbs.
> 
> Dude looks 170 max.


Only way I'd buy 200 is if his ridiculous hair is making up about 40 of it.


----------



## Lorromire

I'll say this about Danhausen. The man knows how to dress to impress.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> Sure, but I was putting more emphasis on the second question.


Yes. I think MJF and him agreed to let today be the closure. MJF leaves and is out of his contract.


----------



## Randy Lahey

PavelGaborik said:


> They should probably stop trying to convince people Hook weighs over 200 lbs.
> 
> Dude looks 170 max.


Yeah the same people that get on Adam Cole about his size, say nothing about Hook. And Hook is very skinny


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

3venflow said:


> Just saw the idea of getting Goldberg to face Wardlow if MJF doesn't show up. Beating Goldberg would be quite the scalp for Wardlow, but not sure if it's something they could do on 24 hours notice.
> 
> Another idea would be Claudio Castagnoli. Nothing is going to have the great build MJF/Wardlow did, but Wardlow deserves some sort of landmark PPV win.


Claudio jobbing on his first debut builds him up how?


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> Yes. I think MJF and him agreed to let today be the closure. MJF leaves and is out of his contract.


Why would Tony possibly ever agree to that?

MJF behaves like an unprofessional, whiny, little cunt, and Tony just bends over and lets him run off to WWE?

Absolutely no chance.


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Yes. I think MJF and him agreed to let today be the closure. MJF leaves and is out of his contract.


With 2 years of his contract remaining? Khan would be crazier than we think.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Kind of a silly ending. Hook does the work and Danhausen gets the pin


----------



## ElTerrible

I don´t know why wrestling has gone away from the suplex so much. There is nothing more awesome than Tazz´s offensive set and it will make Hook a star.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

That wasn't a good match at all.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> Only way I'd buy 200 is if his ridiculous hair is making up about 40 of it.


Still not buying it, dude looked smaller than Danhuass-whatever the fuck his name is.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Not the greatest match, but probably the perfect pick for a pre-show match.

Nothing too high impact, just a match that got the crowd amped up enough for the main show. Hookhausen are ridiculously over.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Chan Hung said:


> Yes. I think MJF and him agreed to let today be the closure. MJF leaves and is out of his contract.


You're out of you mind if you think Tony is just going to let him walk


----------



## Geeee

Randy Lahey said:


> Yeah the same people that get on Adam Cole about his size, say nothing about Hook. And Hook is very skinny


C'mon HOOK's physique is much more impressive than Cole's.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## redban

They’re playing this song in the video package … will Adam Page come out to this theme tonight?


----------



## Cydewonder

That was a fun match to get the crowd hype/ready


----------



## Gn1212

This is JR's last DON right?


----------



## CovidFan

JR: I don't think I've been more excited to call a ppv than this one

Punk: No title I've ever won will mean as much as this one

These fucking guys. Nobody believes either of you. At least keep some credibility.


----------



## FrankenTodd

JR knows damn well he has been more excited for other PPVs. But I understand having to hype and sell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Gn1212

redban said:


> They’re playing this song in the video package … will Adam Page come out to this theme tonight?


Hopefully not, his current theme song is different and I think it fits him well.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Appreciate the sentiment JR but I don't reckon I will buy it.


----------



## TripleG

Bleacher Report is a garbage app...not a good start


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


I marked out through it all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redban

Gn1212 said:


> Hopefully not, his current theme song is different and I think it fits him well.


I think that theme is livelier and would give him a better chance of getting a pop during his entrance


----------



## Whoanma

What‘s with this bet shite?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

They're dragging out the introduction a little bit aren't they?


----------



## NXT Only

Lol at all the people who want to see this company fail getting worked by MJF


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MJF!!!!


----------



## Gn1212

MJF delaying coming out lol.


----------



## redban

All that nonsense 30+ page discussion thread … and he shows like normal


----------



## TMTT

It was all a work.


----------



## kyledriver

Shot into a work!!!! Did I do it right?? Lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

And HERE we go. MJF is in the house.


----------



## Whoanma

MJFlair.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

He's here but for how long?


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestleFAQ

That's clearly an MJF hologram. The marks are getting worked again.


----------



## Chris22

I'm glad he's here!


----------



## elo

Dirtsheets and marks in tatters again.


----------



## Gn1212

Crowd telling MJF "You fucked up" 🤣


----------



## RapShepard

Babyface white


----------



## PavelGaborik

This shouldn't go longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## One Shed

Gn1212 said:


> This is JR's last DON right?


He signed an extension.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Holy shit, Wardlow is over.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

He's here but I'm still convinced he's coming in to do the job and then sitting out his contract, getting Lesnar vs Rollins WM35 vibes from this.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Magic in the air tonight


----------



## Geeee

With the blue light, you could tell that Wardlow is wearing a thong under his singlet


----------



## Araragi

Doing the airplane lul


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chris22

Wardlow! 

Such a big night for him!


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> He's here but for how long?


My assumption would be roughly another 19 months.


----------



## Whoanma

But but I thought I read in Wrestling Forum that Goldberg was replacing MJF.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Perry Saturn working security.


----------



## Chelsea

WARDLOW


----------



## Randy Lahey

But guys nobody saw MJF in the back today!

Chip Chipperson. See ya!


----------



## NXT Only

Best heel in the business and it’s not even close.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## CovidFan

Why does AEW put the total record? Isn't it only this year that counts for rankings?


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> With the blue light, you could tell that Wardlow is wearing a thong under his singlet


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Gn1212

"Fuck him up" chants!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Hurry up and do the squash.


----------



## Whoanma

He showed up! Lol.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

MJF in the "Model" Rick Martel trademarked powder blue tights.


----------



## 3venflow

They are definitely teasing a squash, but Max keeps avoiding the powerbomb.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Happy MJF showed up


----------



## PavelGaborik

MJF looking better physically than ever tonight.


----------



## Randy Lahey

The key to this match is for Wardlow to no sell the ring punch


----------



## kyledriver

Damnnn this actually added to mjfs character lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Crowd is amazing lol


----------



## TMTT

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> He's here but I'm still convinced he's coming in to do the job and then sitting out his contract, getting Lesnar vs Rollins WM35 vibes from this.


Keep believing.


----------



## PavelGaborik

They're doing a pretty good job of drawing this out without letting MJF get much offense in.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## NXT Only

Crowd is eating this shit up.


----------



## One Shed

Maybe MJF can afford to double his pay now.


----------



## Whoanma

Powerbomb city.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ironic they are mentioning money


----------



## Trophies

Wardlow getting off on this lol


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

What are these fucking douchebags in the crowds booing MJF for?!?

He showed up for the goddamn match, all the entitled cunts in the crowd can go fuck themselves thinking they own mjf going to give him shit just cuz he didn't sign their petty little autographs like what the fuck grow up people!!!

Man has his own life he's allowed to have a bad day at work, everybody on here has bad days at work or calls in sick cuz they don't feel like going but you think you're better than him want to give him shit??? it's hilarious!!!

I never gave a flying fuck about MJF but he earned MY RESPECT as a fan tonight for actually showing up for this shit show...when we all know he's going to job to this town this hack Wardlow. The fuck is so special about Wardlow? he's looks exactly like a Caucasian version of Roman Reigns, yawn


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Glad MJF came in and is giving Wardlow his moment.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Two Sheds said:


> Maybe MJF can afford to double his pay now.


This is definitely the last MJF match, looks like he's going out getting wrecked


----------



## Irish Jet

And they say Brock Lesnar is repetitive lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> What are these fucking douchebags in the crowds booing MJF for?!?
> 
> He showed up for the goddamn match, all the entitled cunts in the crowd can go fuck themselves thinking they own mjf going to give him shit just cuz he didn't sign their petty little autographs like what the fuck grow up people!!!
> 
> Man has his own life he's allowed to have a bad day at work, everybody on here has bad days at work or calls in sick cuz they don't feel like going but you think you're better than him want to give him shit??? it's hilarious!!!
> 
> I never gave a flying fuck about MJF but he earned MY RESPECT as a fan tonight for actually showing up for this shit show...when we all know he's going to job to this town this hack Wardlow. The fuck is so special about Wardlow? he's looks exactly like a Caucasian version of Roman Reigns, yawn


Calm down dude it's not that deep. It's just wrestling.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Glad MJF came in and is giving Wardlow his moment.


Sucks this is more than likely his last match but happy he gave Wardlow his moment


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This is definitely the last MJF match, looks like he's going out getting wrecked


That's not how contracts work.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> What are these fucking douchebags in the crowds booing MJF for?!?
> 
> He showed up for the goddamn match, all the entitled cunts in the crowd can go fuck themselves thinking they own mjf going to give him shit just cuz he didn't sign their petty little autographs like what the fuck grow up people!!!
> 
> Man has his own life he's allowed to have a bad day at work, everybody on here has bad days at work or calls in sick cuz they don't feel like going but you think you're better than him want to give him shit??? it's hilarious!!!
> 
> I never gave a flying fuck about MJF but he earned MY RESPECT as a fan tonight for actually showing up for this shit show...when we all know he's going to job to this town this hack Wardlow. The fuck is so special about Wardlow? he's looks exactly like a Caucasian version of Roman Reigns, yawn


All the stuff from the past 36 hours aside, you kinda want your biggest heel to get booed.


----------



## The XL 2

Squashed in the opener. Jesus. I wonder if Khan agreed to release him if he did the job


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

kyledriver said:


> Damnnn this actually added to mjfs character lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


What are you fucking 7 years old who the hell talks about wrestling and refers to someone as a 'character' as opposed to not just the wrestler??? The name is already fictitious so everything is implied to be fake and character driven


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

They are definitely burying MJF on his way out


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is an absolute burying.


----------



## kyledriver

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> What are these fucking douchebags in the crowds booing MJF for?!?
> 
> He showed up for the goddamn match, all the entitled cunts in the crowd can go fuck themselves thinking they own mjf going to give him shit just cuz he didn't sign their petty little autographs like what the fuck grow up people!!!
> 
> Man has his own life he's allowed to have a bad day at work, everybody on here has bad days at work or calls in sick cuz they don't feel like going but you think you're better than him want to give him shit??? it's hilarious!!!
> 
> I never gave a flying fuck about MJF but he earned MY RESPECT as a fan tonight for actually showing up for this shit show...when we all know he's going to job to this town this hack Wardlow. The fuck is so special about Wardlow? he's looks exactly like a Caucasian version of Roman Reigns, yawn


I mean he's a heel.........

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PavelGaborik said:


> That's not how contracts work.


I think he means going out on his back and then sitting out the rest of his contract unless TK releases him.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

Two Sheds said:


> All the stuff from the past 36 hours aside, you kinda want your biggest heel to get booed.


Except those weren't wrestling booze and you know it those were people bullying because he didn't show up to The fan fest autograph signing don't be a child and pretend to not know the difference


----------



## 3venflow

MJF wouldn't have been beaten so easily if the whole situation was a work IMO. He was talked into appearing and in the end did business properly. Who knows what happens next. At least this long story arc had an ending.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The XL 2 said:


> Squashed in the opener. Jesus. I wonder if Khan agreed to release him if he did the job


I'm thinking so, MJF looked mad coming out and has had little to no offense


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Booked absolutely perfectly.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Wardlow tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Wardlow


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*MJF loses AGAIN! 

@LifeInCattleClass







*


----------



## redban

Squash match, but not bad. The crowd loved it


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

3venflow said:


> MJF wouldn't have been beaten so easily if the whole situation was a work IMO. He was talked into appearing and in the end did business properly. Who knows what happens next. At least this long story arc had an ending.


Really sucks, was looking forward to this match and it's nothing more but a glorified squash


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Irish Jet

Yeah he’s 100% going to WWE. Just made him look like a bitch.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Strap the rocket to the man.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

LMAO MJF DEF LEAVING


----------



## jds49ers

waste of 15 min


----------



## Chelsea

That was beautiful...


----------



## kyledriver

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> What are you fucking 7 years old who the hell talks about wrestling and refers to someone as a 'character' as opposed to not just the wrestler??? The name is already fictitious so everything is implied to be fake and character driven


Damn dude have a drink.

"It added to his character"

Should I have said it added character to the wrestler known as wardlow? Lmfao

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible

Next time Vince wants to make a Roman Reigns, he should call Tony Khan.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PavelGaborik said:


> That's not how contracts work.


Unless Tony agreed to let him out if he did the job...


----------



## One Shed




----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol Stretchered out


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Calm down dude it's not that deep. It's just wrestling.


Who the fuck do you think you are calling me dude??? I'm a goddamn woman you asshole!!!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Lol that neck brace ain't coming off for 18 months. Bitch.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Irish Jet said:


> Yeah he’s 100% going to WWE. Just made him look like a bitch.


Exactly, guarantee him and Tony worked something out for him to show up then get released.


----------



## Geeee

Wardlow is All Elite


----------



## Londonlaw

He’s either going away for a while or he’s going away for good.


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I think he means going out on his back and then sitting out the rest of his contract unless TK releases him.


What if Khan is petty and freezes his contract? The ball is in Tony's court in this situation. 

Though seeing how badly he was just embarrassed I wouldn't be shocked if that was the end of MJF in AEW no matter how things play out.


----------



## CovidFan

a neck brace after he rolled twice to the ropes under his own power? they do the little things so fucking bad.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Good riddance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

Great moment for Wardlow!


----------



## The XL 2

Anticlimactic as fuck.


----------



## kyledriver

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Who the fuck do you think you are calling me dude??? I'm a goddamn woman you asshole!!!


Outrage culture at its finest. How dare he not know that. Piece of shit.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

That was hilarious. Whether this was all a work, only some of it was played up or all legitimate, this'll definitely go down as this generations Bash at the Beach 2000. I'll never forget the buildup and the match.


----------



## Whoanma

Chelsea said:


> That was beautiful...


----------



## DrEagles

Irish Jet said:


> Yeah he’s 100% going to WWE. Just made him look like a bitch.


Not til 2024 at the earliest lol


----------



## Araragi




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Who the fuck do you think you are calling me dude??? I'm a goddamn woman you asshole!!!


Jesus well I didn't know that did I? I call everyone dude. Chill.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This is why they are doing the injury angle. This is MJF's swan song in the company, his body language alone should tell you that. I'm glad he gave Wardlow his moment though. I hope he's treated well in the WWE.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Wardlow to the mountain top










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Londonlaw

He’s either going away for a while or he’s going away for good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## VickB

Wouldn't MJF not make WWE roster?... he would be in NXT ?

Opinions ?


----------



## Businessman

If it is a work what's the payoff? He just got squashed on PPV in the opening match, is MJF going to feud with Tony Khan next? Is Tony Khan going to make his in ring debut?

My opinion is MJF did business but he may get his requested release from AEW for agreeing to show up

None of this makes sense if it's all a work


----------



## Good Bunny

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> They are definitely burying MJF on his way out


Nah this was kinda how I expected it to go. Wardlow demolished Punk didn’t he? So why would MJF get to dominate at any point?


----------



## Geeee

I'd have maybe made Wardlow signing his AEW contract a segment on Dynamite, rather than him being All Elite without signing anything


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well played, MJF.


----------



## Chris22

Wardlow is All Elite!


----------



## American_Nightmare

It'll be interesting to see what Vince does with MJF


----------



## Jeru The Damaja




----------



## DRose1994

American_Nightmare said:


> It'll be interesting to see what Vince does with MJF


lmao seriously.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Boldgerg

Businessman said:


> If it is a work what's the payoff? He just got squashed on PPV in the opening match,* is MJF going to feud with Tony Khan next? Is Tony Khan going to make his in ring debut?*
> 
> My opinion is MJF did business but he may get his requested release from AEW for agreeing to show up
> 
> None of this makes sense if it's all a work


Why do people keep saying this ridiculously stupid shit?

Yes, that's the only way you can do an MJF vs the company storyline.

Fucking hell.


----------



## Randy Lahey

MJF completely worked the marks and got even more heat on Wardlow. Well done sir.


----------



## The XL 2

No way MJF came back to be embarrassed like that unless Khan agreed to give him his release.


----------



## Lorromire

Kudos to MJF for sticking with the match and agreeing to be absolutely buried for his shitty behaviour.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Holy shit The Flying Elvises are back!


----------



## 3venflow

Max better hope he becomes a WWE lifer like Miz and Ziggler. If it doesn't work out and he gets EC3'd, the Impact Zone may be his next stop.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is a lit Young Bucks intro! Aye!!!!


----------



## Geeee

Someone in the crowd with a Nia Jax shirt. Is he her cousin or something?


----------



## Chris22

They need to be careful with how they handle Wardlow going forward. I'm interested to what happens with MJF too, if he does in fact leave and what that means for his future too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*MJF took that glorified squash like a man. No wonder he booked a flight.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Superkick party?


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

I don't like the whole "bad faith argument" talk

But you have to have some really high standards if you don't think Tony has done good with Wardlow


----------



## One Shed

OK, time for a long piss break.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Bucks are absolutely hilarious 😂


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Match went how it needed to go, MJF definitely feels like he's done though.


----------



## TMTT

Cosplayers vs. Hardys


----------



## RICKY90

Honestly this kinda sucks MJF for me is the best thing going in AEW


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Match went how it needed to go, MJF definitely feels like he's done though.


Exactly did you see his facial expressions when he came out?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

3venflow said:


> Max better hope he becomes a WWE lifer like Miz and Ziggler. If it doesn't work out and he gets EC3'd, the Impact Zone may be his next stop.


Damn the AEW marks turn on people fast I see smh lmao


----------



## kyledriver

Mutton chops are coming bsck I don't care what any of yall say

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> Cosplayers vs. Hardys


Bucks are awesome hater


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

kyledriver said:


> Outrage culture at its finest. How dare he not know that. Piece of shit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Hahahahah. He's the asshole who assumed I'm a man, which thank God I'm not! You somehow want to turn around and say that it's my problem mkay whatever.

If you don't know any better, you don't open your fucking mouth and misgender someone, it's pretty simple. You stay with neutral pronouns and nouns if you don't know whether I'm a man or a woman you dumb fuck it's pretty simple...


----------



## Ham and Egger

Young Bucks needs the win. Hardys gain nothing from beating them.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I hope the Bucks beat the washed hardyz


----------



## PavelGaborik

Geeee said:


> I'd have maybe made Wardlow signing his AEW contract a segment on Dynamite, rather than him being All Elite without signing anything


I feel like we should be able to read between the lines there, not everything needs to take up TV time.


----------



## Businessman

Boldgerg said:


> Why do people keep saying this ridiculously stupid shit?
> 
> Yes, that's the only way you can do an MJF vs the company storyline.
> 
> Fucking hell.


So what's the payoff then tough guy?

Who is MJF going to be booked with next?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Don't the Hardy's have to win this? This is a nostalgia match. The older act should always go over since it doesn't mean anything to the Bucks


----------



## TMTT

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Bucks are awesome hater


Superkick party!


----------



## Irish Jet

RICKY90 said:


> Honestly this kinda sucks MJF for me is the best thing going in AEW


What’s funny is Wardlow’s act will get old so fast. He wont always have the best heel in the business to play off of and the Goldberg act is not what the cult are all about.


----------



## rich110991

Don’t know why people think that squash means MJF will leave. The whole storyline has been about Wardlow finally getting to kick his ass.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Businessman said:


> So what's the payoff then tough guy?
> 
> Who is MJF going to be booked with next?


The bench, hopefully.


----------



## kyledriver

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Hahahahah. He's the asshole who assumed I'm a man, which thank God I'm not! You somehow want to turn around and say that it's my problem mkay whatever.
> 
> If you don't know any better, you don't open your fucking mouth and misgender someone, it's pretty simple. You stay with neutral pronouns and nouns if you don't know whether I'm a man or a woman you dumb fuck it's pretty simple...


HahahahahahahhahaHhaH

Sorry your life is rough. Give it a few years you might get laid.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh thank fuck I found another stream, all the others got blocked for copyright.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> Superkick party!


Bucks better win this


----------



## Boldgerg

Irish Jet said:


> What’s funny is Wardlow’s act will get old so fast. He wont always have the best heel in the business to play off of and the Goldberg act is not what the cult are all about.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaawn.


----------



## 3venflow

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Damn the AEW marks turn on people fast I see smh lmao


Where is the 'turning on him' in that comment? He's a supremely talented guy but many supremely talented guys have had short shelf lives in Stamford, where they have a big talent turnover. The point being if he's burned his bridge with AEW, it HAS to work out for him in WWE or he may be shut out of the big two.


----------



## Geeee

I'm a little deflated if MJF is leaving. I'm gonna need these matches to deliver to get my hype back


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Hahahahah. He's the asshole who assumed I'm a man, which thank God I'm not! You somehow want to turn around and say that it's my problem mkay whatever.
> 
> If you don't know any better, you don't open your fucking mouth and misgender someone, it's pretty simple. You stay with neutral pronouns and nouns if you don't know whether I'm a man or a woman you dumb fuck it's pretty simple...


I didn't assume you were anything, I call men and women dude, I use it as a gender neutral term. I'm not an asshole for that at all.


----------



## Whoanma

The XL 2 said:


> No way MJF came back to be embarrassed like that unless Khan agreed to give him his release.


2 years of his contract for doing his job? Ok, sure.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Tony must be close to getting a ROH deal, otherwise why have Caprice on?


----------



## Irish Jet

Boldgerg said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaawn.


Go to bed if you’re tired friend.


----------



## Boldgerg

Geeee said:


> I'm a little deflated if MJF is leaving. I'm gonna need these matches to deliver to get my hype back


Literally absolutely no reason to believe he's leaving any time before 2024.

A load of dirt sheet bullshit that was proven to be completely wrong.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Irish Jet said:


> What’s funny is Wardlow’s act will get old so fast. He wont always have the best heel in the business to play off of and the Goldberg act is not what the cult are all about.


You've literally been whining about this all day.

It'll be okay man, I promise.


----------



## Boldgerg

Irish Jet said:


> Go to bed if you’re tired friend.


To be fair when it is time to nod off I suppose I can just read through your incessant, painfully repetitive, anti-Wardlow, pro-MJF posts. It'll be like a really shit, boring but effective lullaby.


----------



## Irish Jet

3venflow said:


> Where is the 'turning on him' in that comment? He's a supremely talented guy but many supremely talented guys have had short shelf lives in Stamford, where they have a big release turnover. The point being if he's burned his bridge with AEW, it HAS to work out for him in WWE or he may be shut out of the big two.


MJF is the best mic worker in the industry at 26. He’s perfect for WWE. Not as their Reigns or Lesnar but as a Jericho type. He’ll carry segments for them that no one else can. 

There is no comparison to other failed talents because he’s better than all of them at what they value.


----------



## stew mack

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I didn't assume you were anything, I call men and women dude, I use it as a gender neutral term. I'm not an asshole for that at all.



yeah dude how dare you misgender people!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is actually dope, Hardyz look good so far.


----------



## Irish Jet

PavelGaborik said:


> You've literally been whining about this all day.
> 
> It'll be okay man, I promise.


I’m whining about nothing. I’m genuinely delighted for MJF if he gets out of there. I hate both wrestling companies and root for the good, talented wrestlers to do well.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Jeff certainly looks..... off.


----------



## Irish Jet

Boldgerg said:


> To be fair when it is time to nod off I suppose I can just read through your incessant, painfully repetitive, anti-Wardlow, pro-MJF posts. It'll be like a really shit, boring but effective lullaby.


A Wardlow fanboy calling anything painfully repetitive has to be the height of irony.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Kangaroos don't prepare you for spot monkeys


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This Bucks vs Hardys match is way better than I thought it would be. *


----------



## The XL 2

Whoanma said:


> 2 years of his contract for doing his job? Ok, sure.


He could have gotten on his flight


----------



## Trophies

Better lace that boot back up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## kyledriver

Remember when Jeff used to run to the whisper in the wind. Now it takes a minute for him to set it up lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

How did Jeff's boot come completely undone?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Jeff, please for the love of god. Change your in ring style. All you gotta do is chop the shit out of people Wahoo McDaniel style.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jeff is looking extra slow tonight.


----------



## Gn1212

Caprice: "Did the referee not see that?"
JR: "Of course not."


----------



## 3venflow

Irish Jet said:


> MJF is the best mic worker in the industry at 26. He’s perfect for WWE. Not as their Reigns or Lesnar but as a Jericho type. He’ll carry segments for them that no one else can.
> 
> There is no comparison to other failed talents because he’s better than all of them at what they value.


EC3 was one of the hottest young guys in the business before he went to WWE. Not MJF level in the mic but to offset that he had the size and build that Vince drools over. Going further back, Shane Douglas was charismatic, edgy and MJF-esque and Vince turned him into a schoolteacher. I've no doubt MJF would do well in the short term but WWE are constantly firing people as it's all about the bottom line. So if MJF is getting a lucrative deal, there's added pressure on his back. Look at WWE from three years ago and how many guys have gone. There are no long-term guarantees there. Even their top merch guy, Bray, got axed.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## ElTerrible

MJF is a genius. Got squashed, gave Wardlow his moment, and still all the post match focus in on him. Brilliant way to transition out of this feud without 50/50 booking. Only way this should continue is with him showing up in the main event tonight or at Forbidden Door as a NJPW member.


----------



## Whoanma

The XL 2 said:


> He could have gotten on his flight


Sure. He could spend the next 2 years at home as well.


----------



## ImpactFan

MJF IS LEAVING 
Most solid Proof: The ref kept the ring after taking it from him.

Let's wait & see what happens. If he stays good, if he leaves good.


----------



## DRose1994

Hardy had a ton of trouble with that whisper in the wind


----------



## Trophies

I'm seeing a lot of birds during this match.


----------



## Boldgerg

Irish Jet said:


> A Wardlow fanboy calling anything painfully repetitive has to be the height of irony.


You're right, because for all of MJF's talent, he certainly hasn't been incredibly repetitive himself...

You don't like Wardlow and you adore MJF in the extreme. We fucking get it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cutler bumping for Matt has been the highlight of the match so far.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Bucks absolutely carrying this.


----------



## TMTT

DRose1994 said:


> Hardy had a ton of trouble with that whisper in the wind


He should take time off or retire.


----------



## helgey7212

ImpactFan said:


> MJF IS LEAVING
> Most solid Proof: The ref kept the ring after taking it from him.
> 
> Let's wait & see what happens. If he stays good, if he leaves good.


What else would he have done with it, give it back?


----------



## ElTerrible

Ham and Egger said:


> Cutler bumping for Matt has been the highlight of the match so far.


Cutler is the greatest stooge in wrestling.


----------



## rich110991

Who’s the dude on commentary? I missed a bit.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Bucks are great, fuck the hipsters who hate.


----------



## kyledriver

Poor Jeff. He cznt help himself 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Randy Lahey

I'm surprised this is getting this much time


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Rip Cutler


----------



## ImpactFan

helgey7212 said:


> What else would he have done with it, give it back?


LOL I was just kidding. People like to speculate


----------



## The XL 2

Whoanma said:


> Sure. He could spent the next 2 years at home as well.


Sure. He could have also fucked up a 2 year angle and not put over AEWs potential next breakout star.


----------



## Gn1212

Bucks are so much better when they don't go at 1000mph.
Their shit looks much more impactful this way.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Randy Lahey said:


> I'm surprised this is getting this much time


Why? This match is a banger


----------



## Randy Lahey

lol that was in slow motion by Jeff. Not a good spot


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Randy Lahey said:


> lol that was in slow motion by Jeff. Not a good spot


Still a good match


----------



## Whoanma

The XL 2 said:


> Sure. He could have also fucked up a 2 year angle and not put over AEWs potential next breakout star.


Who would want to hire a guy who‘d dare doing anything like that? I know I wouldn’t.


----------



## 3venflow

No one tell me the Bucks can't work when they're getting this much out of the broken down Hardys. The Jackson's always deliver when it matters.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531071618922950656


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> No one tell me the Bucks can't work when they're getting this much out of the broken down Hardys. The Jackson's always deliver when it matters.


This has been the carry job of all carry jobs.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Easily the best match the Hardys have had during their tenure.

This is fucking great.


----------



## Araragi

I know TK has made some questionable decisions but thinking it's a good idea to bring Jeff Hardy to Las Vegas is at the very top.


----------



## redban

Ref not bothering to get people in their corner. Tornado tag match all of a sudden


----------



## rich110991

Bucks to win please.


----------



## Lorromire

I love Jeff, but man, he's looking rough. Change your style to be more grounded and slow, please.


----------



## NXT Only

Y’all think Jeff had some za before the match?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*THERE'S ONLY 1 LEGAL MAN YOU DUMB FUCKS!!! *


----------



## kyledriver

The Legit Lioness said:


> *THERE'S ONLY 1 LEGAL MAN YOU DUMB FUCKS!!! *


Do you remember who it is?? I don't lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorromire

Side note, fuck Rick Knox, useless cunt.


----------



## Geeee

Anyone else think that Sting is better at high spots than Jeff Hardy in 2022?


----------



## NXT Only

Jeff is a fucking mad man and we love him for it


----------



## Trophies

Jeff still a crazy mutha fucka.


----------



## kyledriver

Geeee said:


> Anyone else think that Sting is better at high spots than Jeff Hardy in 2022?


At least when the camera pans to sting he's already ready to jump. 

With Jeff we gotta watch him climb, and that's almost ad painful as watching him walk

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

kyledriver said:


> Do you remember who it is?? I don't lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


I’m not sure even any of them knows.


----------



## Boldgerg

This has been fucking great.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Well thanks to Tiny the dork blocking all the streams I've missed most of this match. I'm all good now.


----------



## Trophies

Lol there goes Jeff


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is wild! Jeff you are insane


----------



## kyledriver

Despite its flaws I loved that match

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Unsurprisingly The Bucks carried the corpses of the Hardys to a good match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Real fun PPV match. Crowd is fucking hot for it.


----------



## redban

Good match


----------



## 3venflow

Wanted the Bucks to win that but TK obviously sees money in Hardys hunting the tag belts.


----------



## Chris22

I freaked out over that Swanton!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

Right team went over. The Bucks don't belong in a national promotion.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## PavelGaborik

Honestly that's the best the Hardy Boyz have looked in well over half a decade.

What a fucking match


----------



## Boldgerg

I still fucking love Jeff.


----------



## Randy Lahey

lol JR really buried Jeff there. "He can barely get to the top rope"...


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Good to see the up and coming Hardyz beat the Bucks....


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Missed most of it but glad the Hardys won


----------



## FrankenTodd

Is Jeff headed to the bar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

kyledriver said:


> At least when the camera pans to sting he's already ready to jump.
> 
> With Jeff we gotta watch him climb, and that's almost ad painful as watching him walk
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Imagine bitching about a match that great put on by dudes in their mid 40's.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

GNKenny said:


> Unsurprisingly The Bucks carried the corpses of the Hardys to a good match.


I can't believe they went over them, what a joke


----------



## kyledriver

I'm an ass boy.

DUN DUN

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I could've done without the bullshit Superkick spam, dumb ass double pin, and that last sequence, but the Bucks vs Hardys match exceeded my expectations. *


----------



## Chris22

Hardys still got it. I'm glad they won.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

The first time Jeff ever did the Swanton to the steps, if I remember right, was against Lashley back in 2014


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Bucks should have won, what a joke


----------



## Lorromire

Lmaooooo Billy


----------



## ElTerrible

Jeff is crazy. AEW just delivers on PPV. Two great matches to start the show.


----------



## Gn1212

Rules thrown out of the window but this was entertaining. That was the best match of the Hardys in AEW.
Loved Jeff jumping the barricade, thought he was doing what he did in WWE lol. 🤣


----------



## 3venflow

Billy is going to disown his boys and adopt The Acclaimed.

Speaking of disowned, has Anna left the Dark Order?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Why do I care about the gunn club and acclaimed?


----------



## Trophies

Haven't been watching Rampage lately so I guess I've missed the build for this match lol


----------



## TMTT

Time to take a piss.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Billy favouring The Acclaimed over his own sons will always make me smirk.

Everybody loves The Acclaimed.


----------



## kyledriver

PavelGaborik said:


> Imagine bitching about a match that great put on by dudes in their mid 40's.


???????? I liked the match, I just feel bad for Jeff. Dude can't move. Day to day must be tough. 

It's called compassion. Lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Gn1212 said:


> Rules thrown out of the window but this was entertaining. That was the best match of the Hardys in AEW.
> Loved Jeff jumping the barricade, thought he was doing what he did in WWE lol. 🤣


Bucks should have won, absolutely garbage ending


----------



## Whoanma

According to Khan’s notebook, Jade retains.


----------



## Klitschko

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Hahahahah. He's the asshole who assumed I'm a man, which thank God I'm not! You somehow want to turn around and say that it's my problem mkay whatever.
> 
> If you don't know any better, you don't open your fucking mouth and misgender someone, it's pretty simple. You stay with neutral pronouns and nouns if you don't know whether I'm a man or a woman you dumb fuck it's pretty simple...


Calm down.


----------



## NXT Only

Jade is a star.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Imagine complaining that the Young Bucks lost, I don't care how old the Hardyz are, I'll take the Bucks being jobbed out every show


----------



## Lorromire

3venflow said:


> Billy is going to disown his boys and adopt The Acclaimed.
> 
> Speaking of disowned, has Anna left the Dark Order?


Don't think so. Still has the music and did the claw.


----------



## PavelGaborik

kyledriver said:


> ???????? I liked the match, I just feel bad for Jeff. Dude can't move. Day to day must be tough.
> 
> It's called compassion. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Ironic considering he just delivered two extremely impressive high spots but if you say so my dude.

Poor Jeff and his million dollar contract, still living out his dream and putting on high quality matches in his mid 40's, I guess.


----------



## Geeee

The debut of the Jadevator


----------



## Randy Lahey

Anna is probably the prettiest girl in all of wrestling. So she does have that going for her


----------



## Gn1212

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Well thanks to Tiny the dork blocking all the streams I've missed most of this match. I'm all good now.


Pay up.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Like anyone believes Jay has a chance 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Randy Lahey said:


> Anna is probably the prettiest girl in all of wrestling. So she does have that going for her


Hayter is better


----------



## Boldgerg

AEW have got two huge potential crossover stars on their hands in Wardlow and Jade. Both scream mainstream appeal.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

The Jadevator !


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

Jade should go over within 2-3 minutes here, they're in a terrible spot.


----------



## Lorromire

The double colours in Jade's hair suits her well.


----------



## TMTT

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Imagine complaining that the Young Bucks lost, I don't care how old the Hardyz are, I'll take the Bucks being jobbed out every show


They are obviously facing them again, they are going to trade wins.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

ima beat my dick to this match


----------



## Chris22

Jade about to beat that ass!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Jade looking very sexy tonight


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Jade is a beast , built like She-Hulk


----------



## Gn1212

Randy Lahey said:


> Anna is probably the prettiest girl in all of wrestling. So she does have that going for her


Simp alert! 👀


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Jade is a beast , built like She-Hulk


mommy


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Jade got the Sullivan hair


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Can Jade beat me up please ?


----------



## kyledriver

PavelGaborik said:


> Ironic considering he just delivered two extremely impressive high spots but if you say so my dude.
> 
> Poor Jeff and his million dollar contract, still living out his dream and putting on high quality matches in his mid 40's, I guess.


How long did the set up take??? [emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jade hits stiff as fuck when she wants to.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

No one is ready for Jade


----------



## Geeee

Kip ups always get a pop. I'd be spamming them LOL


----------



## Boldgerg

They've completely dropped the shitty coloured mood lights haven't they recently? Looks so much better.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## ElTerrible

PavelGaborik said:


> Jade should go over within 2-3 minutes here, they're in a terrible spot.


Only two reasons to have Anna Jay in this match.

1. Cause their first match was the best of Jade´s career
2. She´s about to become Jane, when Christian turns on Tarzan later.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Cameraman with the shakes again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT

Gn1212 said:


> Pay up.


You get what you pay for.


----------



## Lorromire

Wtf Jade did a move without botching???


----------



## PavelGaborik

kyledriver said:


> How long did the set up take??? [emoji1787]
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


I don't fucking know, I didn't count?

The swantons delivered tonight were pretty fucking sweet, particularly the one on steel steps.


----------



## NXT Only

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> ima beat my dick to this match


Hand defeats dick in a squash


----------



## kyledriver

PavelGaborik said:


> I don't fucking know, I didn't count?
> 
> The swantons delivered tonight were pretty fucking sweet, particularly the one on steel steps.


Felt like an hour. The payoff was worth jt though 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> No one is ready for Jade


I wanna see Jade vs Hayter wrestle for an hour


----------



## Randy Lahey

ElTerrible said:


> Only two reasons to have Anna Jay in this match.
> 
> 1. Cause their first match was the best of Jade´s career
> 2. She´s about to become Jane, when Christian turns on Tarzan later.


I think Anna would be best being part of Jungle Boy's act anyway. JB can be boring on his own, but Anna would give him a bit more spice.


----------



## Trophies

FrankenTodd said:


> Cameraman with the shakes again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to hold the camera with one hand.


----------



## Derek30

This is clunky as fuck


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


soooo hot


----------



## rich110991

Jade looked like more of a star with the silver hair. Pink/green makes her look cheap.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

NXT Only said:


> Hand defeats dick in a squash


I didnt mean to type that


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

These two ladies need to use pillows instead


----------



## PavelGaborik

Anna needs to lose the stupid fucking kicks.

The flexibility is impressive, but she's got absolutely nothing behind them to the point where it's genuinely insulting to watch.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Botch after botch


----------



## Lorromire

God this is awful


----------



## NXT Only

Is he wearing Dark Order colors


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

DrEagles said:


> Not til 2024 at the earliest lol


Hopefully someone FINALLY has the GODDAMN INTEGRITY and strength of CHARACTER to take TK or VKM to court over these fallacious independent contractor contracts, when they're forced to sit on the sidelines when it's totally illegal.

I swear to God you people on this website do not know the difference between being an independent contractor and an employee... Independent contractors owe nothing to the person that pays them, they're essentially just your agent that gets you work not your fucking boss, contractors are their own goddamn boss!!!


----------



## Gn1212

And people thought Marina was bad. Marina and Jade had a far better match.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I mean does Jade really need help to win? That's kind of dumb


----------



## Lorromire

Jade got that 31 streak of worst match of the night


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Boldgerg

The women in this company, besides Britt, literally derail every show with their horrific matches.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Boldgerg said:


> They've completely dropped the shitty coloured mood lights haven't they recently? Looks so much better.


Yeah Tony took the idea from some guy on twitter when he should be taking my ideas.

I wonder who's idea it was in the first place. It got really bad towards the end. Look at this shit.





Just a sea of blue.


----------



## PavelGaborik

kyledriver said:


> Felt like an hour. The payoff was worth jt though
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Well, at least we can half agree lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

ProjectGargano said:


> Botch after botch


This is rough but both women are still hot


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ok talk about overkill


----------



## Araragi

I would say this match is garbage but I don't want to insult the integrity of garbage.


----------



## Geeee

I guess that was an angle to separate Jade from Smart Mark


----------



## 3venflow

These two had a nice match on Rampage but this has sucked so far. Women wrestlers, unless trained very, very well, look so damn awkward in the ring.


----------



## Randy Lahey

PavelGaborik said:


> Anna needs to lose the stupid fucking kicks.
> 
> The flexibility is impressive, but she's got absolutely nothing behind them to the point where it's genuinely insulting to watch.


Yeah it's too slow.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oh, not this idiot. End this crap already


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Boldgerg

GNKenny said:


> Yeah Tony took the idea from some guy on twitter when he should be taking my ideas.
> 
> I wonder who's idea it was in the first place. It got really bad towards the end. Look at this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a sea of blue.


I'd been saying it since day one. It's a shitty WWE idea. Both WWE and WCW always looked better without it and so does AEW now.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Jesus well I didn't know that did I? I call everyone dude. Chill.


Well thats pretty pathetic. You call women dude to their faces? There's something wrong with you...


----------



## PavelGaborik

Why would you not just have Jade squash? we still have 55 matches to go.


----------



## 3venflow

STOKELY HATHAWAY!


----------



## Trophies

Jade's new management


----------



## redban

Who is this guy??!!


----------



## the_hound

jade is green as goose shit, anna is no better, the interference 2 matches in a row 
fucking hell man


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Damn, Malcom Bivens got work quick.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is embarrassing


----------



## NXT Only

Love how the Baddies didn’t run


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Lorromire

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Well thats pretty pathetic. You call women dude to their faces? There's something wrong with you...


Could be a culture thing. Women call each other "Dude" over here.


----------



## Geeee

"I've never seen Stokely" - JR

JR with some great unintentional comedy


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

BIVENS!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

How many interferences do we need ?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Nation of Domination, just with black chics


----------



## Whoanma

Statlander!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> BIVENS!!!


Who is that ?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

I called Stokely to take over the Baddies in the general thread weeks ago. He's a sensational orator.

And here's Athena.


----------



## TMTT

Jade smiled.


----------



## Irish Jet

I have no idea who any of these people are.


----------



## kyledriver

Stat is hot as fuckkk. Too bad she's vegetarian. 

I'm a vagetarian.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Well thats pretty pathetic. You call women dude to their faces? There's something wrong with you...


It's not that deep my friend. That's the culture over here, women call other women "dude" too. 

You're looking for something that isn't there


----------



## Whoanma

Oh no! Boring Moon!!


----------



## redban

Ember Moon

Shame they couldn’t have this theme for her


----------



## PavelGaborik

Totally fuck with Ember Moon, that's a big addition for a womens division that lacks great female in ring workers.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh Jesus now Ember Moon is here.... awful signing.


----------



## CovidFan

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> There's something wrong with you...


says the one who flipped their shit because someone said "dude" to them. Nobody cares that you're a woman. Get the fuck over it.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Boldgerg said:


> I'd been saying it since day one. It's a shitty WWE idea. Both WWE and WCW always looked better without it and so does AEW now.


Agreed, although WCW did it because they had no choice. haha. Even still.....I always liked the way WCW's looked compared to everybody else's! Not sure why, maybe the lack of HD.


----------



## Chris22

Athena!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorromire

Oh god, not Athena


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oh yes! More ex-wwe wrestlers


----------



## Randy Lahey

Ok get on with it TK. This is horrible


----------



## Geeee

I thought that was a pretty hype end segment. Crowd was hot for Stat. No one will remember the match.


----------



## deadcool

Wow. Finally a class A female signing. Moon deserves it.


----------



## Good Bunny

There’s a lot of ass in that ring, including the ref


----------



## The XL 2

Tony Khan can't help himself, lol. Dude signs everybody.


----------



## kyledriver

Oh that's who that is?? Lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh Jesus now Ember Moon is here.... awful signing.


Agree, how many castoffs do we need?


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh Jesus now Ember Moon is here.... awful signing.


Lol what, why? She's good at the thing the Women's division of AEW is lacking, putting on solid Wrestling matches.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531076814839246853


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I'm Athena Mooooooooon


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Moon is jus a hotter Big swole


----------



## KingofKings1524

Being in a theater environment makes all the difference. This has been fun as fuck so far.


----------



## NXT Only

I enjoyed that even though the match was expectedly clunky.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Athena is a good get. She's better than practically 95% of that women's roster.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

deadcool said:


> Wow. Finally a class A female signing. Moon deserves it.


lol no, she's awful


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

Araragi said:


>


Reminds me of HBK versus Hogan at SummerSlam. Sometimes you just got to embarrass the other motherfucker if he's not on your level, especially when the booker is too stupid to see the truth. Oh anybody sees anything in this fucking loser piece of shit that is Ward low I don't understand. People complain that Vince McMahon has a homosexual obsession with muscular men, but that's the only thing that warlow has gone for him cuz he has no wrestling talent and no promo ability. He looks like a white version of Roman reigns without the bulletproof vest


----------



## kyledriver

That dude related to Anne Hathaway??

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## deadcool

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> lol no, she's awful


Really? Whats wrong with Athena?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

KingofKings1524 said:


> Being in a theater environment makes all the difference. This has been fun as fuck so far.


You can tell they are clearly stalling because of the NBA.


----------



## Whoanma

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh Jesus now Ember Moon is here.... awful signing.


Well, maybe she finally developed a personality.


----------



## PavelGaborik

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Moon is jus a hotter Big swole


The only thing they have in common is they're both black and female.

Swole was a muscular chick with terrible wrestling ability, Ember is a short chick known for her in ring skills.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

deadcool said:


> Really? Whats wrong with Athena?


Why do we need to bloat the roster even more ?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Athena is a very nice and needed signing


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*THAT WAS SUCH GOOD SHIT!!!! ATHENA, STATLANDER, STOKELY, AND JADE!!! AHHH!!!! 







*


----------



## kyledriver

Hopefully Celtics win. Definitely will be thr better finals match up.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

This will probably be the match of the night.


----------



## 3venflow

WHY did Malakai drop his first AEW theme. It was perfect. This one is ok but the original was next level.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ah, guess it's time for a break. I couldn't care less about this match


----------



## DtX

Clunky match as expected but Athena will be a nice addition imo.


----------



## Chris22

Jade & Anna had a good match. Athena is a great addition to the AEW Women's Division.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol what, why? She's good at the thing the Women's division of AEW is lacking, putting on solid Wrestling matches.


Because she has zero personality. Dull as dish water, personality of a wet flannel. Emotional range of a teaspoon.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Love Ember/Athena! Great to see her on TV again. Dang realize she is short compared to most the other women.


----------



## Lorromire

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Reminds me of HBK versus Hogan at SummerSlam. Sometimes you just got to embarrass the other motherfucker if he's not on your level, especially when the booker is too stupid to see the truth. Oh anybody sees anything in this fucking loser piece of shit that is Ward low I don't understand. People complain that Vince McMahon has a homosexual obsession with muscular men, but that's the only thing that warlow has gone for him cuz he has no wrestling talent and no promo ability. He looks like a white version of Roman reigns without the bulletproof vest


You okay? Drink a lil too much today?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

3venflow said:


> WHY did Malakai drop his first AEW theme. It was perfect. This one is ok but the original was next level.


He didn't. This is just the House of Black faction theme song. Just like the Kings of the Black Throne (Brody/Black) have their own specific theme.


----------



## One Shed

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> ima beat my dick to this match


Better hurry up.


----------



## NXT Only

Little Penta vs -1 at ALL OUT


----------



## 3venflow

These entrances rule!


----------



## redban

This match had to be on the PPV? Put this one on Dynamite


----------



## kyledriver

I love death triangle but don't give a shit about the house of black.



Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT

Somebody's kid got loose.


----------



## Araxen

I love Dark Penta so much!


----------



## Whoanma

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Because she has zero personality. Dull as dish water, personality of a wet flannel. Emotional range of a teaspoon.


But she’s way better than Ruby So-ho. Way way better.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Nice to see Rey Mysterio there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Irish Jet

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Reminds me of HBK versus Hogan at SummerSlam. Sometimes you just got to embarrass the other motherfucker if he's not on your level, especially when the booker is too stupid to see the truth. Oh anybody sees anything in this fucking loser piece of shit that is Ward low I don't understand. People complain that Vince McMahon has a homosexual obsession with muscular men, but that's the only thing that warlow has gone for him cuz he has no wrestling talent and no promo ability. He looks like a white version of Roman reigns without the bulletproof vest


Give it a few months. They will turn and turn badly. If Khan was smart he’d already have a heel turn lined up but you just know he doesn’t.

There’s just a lack of critical thinking with these fans. They can’t imagine what this skill set, this same match, this whole persona will look like every week without MJF getting the heat he needs. I don’t even know where they go next. After such a win surely he’d be the #1 contender. The cracks will appear soon enough.


----------



## ElTerrible

Geeee said:


> I thought that was a pretty hype end segment. Crowd was hot for Stat. No one will remember the match.


She´s given my Becky Lynch vibes. The more she gets booked like sh*t, the more the crowd gets behind her.

Also give credit to TK for not doing the obvious Athena heel turn right away. Just let it simmer a bit. We get the six women tag match, when Athena turns on Statlander. We get Statlander beating all the Baddies before taking the title from Jade.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

PAC looks sick in a mask.


----------



## 3venflow

HoB should keep the paint, it adds to their aesthetic.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Wonderful, the House of Black being here gives me 20 minutes to get some food at the concession stand!*


----------



## Chris22

Buddy Matthews!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

awww cute Halloween costumes


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## the_hound

anna j and and jade had a good match.........AHAHAHA it was by god awful, lots of botches,, jade not knowing what to do next then the fucker.
i know you guys like to overrate all things dub but that was awful


----------



## 3venflow

Genuinely think Buddy is one of the most impressive in-ring workers around. He's barely done anything in AEW so far, though.


----------



## Trophies

MIND GAMES


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

What the fuck is this God awful face paint? Looks like my three year old nephew made it.


----------



## Whoanma

I want El Triángulo de la Muerte winning this. Not gonna happen.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## kyledriver

Why is this dude named buddy?!?!?!

Is he will Farrell circa 2003?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chris22

Brody serving Kratos from God Of War lol!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Crowd is nuts.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

That Brody King missed clothesline reminded me of playing No Mercy


----------



## ElTerrible

I don´t think they are here to talk it out.

Best line JR had in a while.

This is probably the best in-ring story-telling PPV AEW has had so far. Wonder who is responsible for this slight adjustment of not going 100 all the time, but let moments breath.


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Because she has zero personality. Dull as dish water, personality of a wet flannel. Emotional range of a teaspoon.


Sure, but the AEW women's division is garbage and needs any type of capable talent they can get.

Ember is capable of putting on better matches than 95% of their roster, to label it a bad signing is rather idiotic given how shallow the division currently is.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I should love House of Black. I love

-spooky stuff
-facepaint
-edgy for the sake of edgy

but they just kinda bore me. They need someone to talk for them I think. Also a way more clear message/reasoning than "blah blah blah world bad".


----------



## Lorromire

Fucking streams, stop crashing you bastards


----------



## 3venflow

This shoulda been a decision match to crown the first trios champs. These two trios with their cohesion and cool aesthetics represent what a trios division could be.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

Lorromire said:


> Kudos to MJF for sticking with the match and agreeing to be absolutely buried for his shitty behaviour.


WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU, that you think you have the right to judge someone else's behavior? STICK YOUR GODDAMN LANE AND LIVE YOUR OWN LIFE YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO JUDGE ANYONE ELSE'S PHONE DECISIONS..
Like I seriously am remembering why I don't come on this fucking forum anymore, it's because everyone on here thinks they're a goddamn expert on life and have the right answer for everything...


----------



## La Parka

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU, that you think you have the right to judge someone else's behavior? STICK YOUR GODDAMN LANE AND LIVE YOUR OWN LIFE YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO JUDGE ANYONE ELSE'S PHONE DECISIONS..
> Like I seriously am remembering why I don't come on this fucking forum anymore, it's because everyone on here thinks they're a goddamn expert on life and have the right answer for everything...


Seems a bit dramatic


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531077858562809857


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What the fuck is this God awful face paint? Looks like my three year old nephew made it.


No matter how great the in ring action is, you always find something to bitch about, no matter how fucking stupid and petty it is.

Never change.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I figured my butter drenched popcorn would be more interesting than what y'all are watching.







*


----------



## La Parka

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I figured my butter drenched popcorn would be more interesting than what y'all are watching.
> View attachment 123404
> *


You get it layered?


----------



## One Shed

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU, that you think you have the right to judge someone else's behavior? STICK YOUR GODDAMN LANE AND LIVE YOUR OWN LIFE YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO JUDGE ANYONE ELSE'S PHONE DECISIONS..
> Like I seriously am remembering why I don't come on this fucking forum anymore, it's because everyone on here thinks they're a goddamn expert on life and have the right answer for everything...


Why are you judging @Lorromire?


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531077858562809857


She’s right.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lucha Bros continue to be the best tag team in the world by a mile.


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I figured my butter drenched popcorn would be more interesting than what y'all are watching.
> View attachment 123404
> *


Enjoy.


----------



## kyledriver

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU, that you think you have the right to judge someone else's behavior? STICK YOUR GODDAMN LANE AND LIVE YOUR OWN LIFE YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO JUDGE ANYONE ELSE'S PHONE DECISIONS..
> Like I seriously am remembering why I don't come on this fucking forum anymore, it's because everyone on here thinks they're a goddamn expert on life and have the right answer for everything...


Hahahahqhqhqhahqhhahahahaha

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU, that you think you have the right to judge someone else's behavior? STICK YOUR GODDAMN LANE AND LIVE YOUR OWN LIFE YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO JUDGE ANYONE ELSE'S PHONE DECISIONS..
> Like I seriously am remembering why I don't come on this fucking forum anymore, it's because everyone on here thinks they're a goddamn expert on life and have the right answer for everything...


Uh, are you okay?


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I figured my butter drenched popcorn would be more interesting than what y'all are watching.
> View attachment 123404
> *


Not enough flips.


----------



## Chris22

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531077858562809857


Yeah, Athena ended up in the middle facing off with Jade too when I thought Kris was gonna be the next challenger for Jade. Hopefully she still is.


----------



## RapShepard

KingofKings1524 said:


> Being in a theater environment makes all the difference. This has been fun as fuck so far.


Is it packed out


----------



## Lorromire

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU, that you think you have the right to judge someone else's behavior? STICK YOUR GODDAMN LANE AND LIVE YOUR OWN LIFE YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO JUDGE ANYONE ELSE'S PHONE DECISIONS..
> Like I seriously am remembering why I don't come on this fucking forum anymore, it's because everyone on here thinks they're a goddamn expert on life and have the right answer for everything...


I am the god of the wrestling forum. I choose who lives and who dies. Well, the mods do, but I pretend that I'm the mastermind.
Now begone ye wench before thy eyes turn into snakes.


----------



## PavelGaborik

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU, that you think you have the right to judge someone else's behavior? STICK YOUR GODDAMN LANE AND LIVE YOUR OWN LIFE YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO JUDGE ANYONE ELSE'S PHONE DECISIONS..
> Like I seriously am remembering why I don't come on this fucking forum anymore, it's because everyone on here thinks they're a goddamn expert on life and have the right answer for everything...



Seek help.


----------



## NXT Only

Lmao Brody should have practiced that


----------



## Whoanma

Chris22 said:


> Yeah, Athena ended up in the middle facing off with Jade too when I thought Kris was gonna be the next challenger for Jade. Hopefully she still is.


Yeah, that worried me too knowing Khan.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Damn, this fucking slaps.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

WWF confirmed


----------



## 3venflow

Its a shame Fenix got injured and PAC went home again. There is SO many ways this feud could have branched out with big singles and gimmick matches. Listen to the crowd for this match, wow.


----------



## Trophies

Not quite Brody lmao


----------



## DrEagles

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Hopefully someone FINALLY has the GODDAMN INTEGRITY and strength of CHARACTER to take TK or VKM to court over these fallacious independent contractor contracts, when they're forced to sit on the sidelines when it's totally illegal.
> 
> I swear to God you people on this website do not know the difference between being an independent contractor and an employee... Independent contractors owe nothing to the person that pays them, they're essentially just your agent that gets you work not your fucking boss, contractors are their own goddamn boss!!!


AEW wrestlers aren’t independent contractors you dumbass lol they’re W2


----------



## kyledriver

Lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

This should have been for the trios titles.


----------



## Lorromire

Two Sheds said:


> Why are you judging @Lorromire?


Jealous of my default profile picture probs.


----------



## Araxen

BOTCHED... that had to hurt.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PavelGaborik said:


> No matter how great the in ring action is you always find something to bitch about, no matter how fucking stupid and petty it is.
> 
> Never change.


Because the in ring action is the least important part of the show for me.

And why do you care so damn much? It's not that deep, it's just wrestling my guy. No need to get your panties in a knot.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Brody King is awful.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Brody fail


----------



## alex0816

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Reminds me of HBK versus Hogan at SummerSlam. Sometimes you just got to embarrass the other motherfucker if he's not on your level, especially when the booker is too stupid to see the truth. Oh anybody sees anything in this fucking loser piece of shit that is Ward low I don't understand. People complain that Vince McMahon has a homosexual obsession with muscular men, but that's the only thing that warlow has gone for him cuz he has no wrestling talent and no promo ability. He looks like a white version of Roman reigns without the bulletproof vest





Irish Jet said:


> Give it a few months. They will turn and turn badly. If Khan was smart he’d already have a heel turn lined up but you just know he doesn’t.
> 
> There’s just a lack of critical thinking with these fans. They can’t imagine what this skill set, this same match, this whole persona will look like every week without MJF getting the heat he needs. I don’t even know where they go next. After such a win surely he’d be the #1 contender. The cracks will appear soon enough.


damn dudes calm ya tits


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

WrestleFAQ said:


> Brody King is awful.


exactly and he's very out of shape


----------



## ElTerrible

My God. I hope Fenix is okay. That was sick looking.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

"Behemoth!" Apt choice of words.


----------



## The XL 2

Lol at Brody


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Brody King needs to lose weight


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I came back to a MASSIVE Brody King botch 😆😆😆😆*


----------



## One Shed

DrEagles said:


> AEW wrestlers aren’t independent contractors you dumbass lol they’re W2


No, other than the executives and those with office roles, they definitely are independent contractors.


----------



## Araxen

TK is going to regret not making this for the trios belts.


----------



## Trophies

THE HARDEST PART OF THE RING


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> B*ecause the in ring action is the least important part of the show for me.*
> 
> And why do you care so damn much? It's not that deep, it's just wrestling my guy. No need to get your panties in a knot.


Uh?

Then why exactly are you here?

If you care more about makeup than pro wrestling there's a few subreddits my girlfriend frequents I can refer you to if you like?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

God damn. This is entertaining as fuck.


----------



## The XL 2

This is a sloppy low level indy match


----------



## Derek30

alex0816 said:


> damn dudes calm ya tits


OH NOW YOU DID IT


----------



## kyledriver

PavelGaborik said:


> Uh?
> 
> Then why exactly are you here?
> 
> If you care more about makeup than pro wrestling there's a few subreddits my girlfriend frequents I can refer you to if you like?


To see how the stories play out maybe? 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

That Canadian Destroyer though!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PavelGaborik said:


> Uh?
> 
> Then why exactly are you here?
> 
> If you care more about makeup than pro wrestling there's a few subreddits my girlfriend frequents I can refer you to if you like?


I care more about the characters, the personality, the story behind it. It was a harmless comment my dude, it's not that deep. 

I don't particularly care for wrestlers who's only discernable skill is putting on a gymnastics routine, I'd watch the Olympics if I wanted that. Give me a reason to care about your character and I'll get behind ya.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Typical AEW tag match. More 2 on 1 action, than a Paige movie.


----------



## Good Bunny

Araxen said:


> TK is going to regret not making this for the trios belts.


Probably the NEXT rematch. I think HOB wins tonight with Julia’s help

then DT wins the titles later


----------



## DRose1994

This is going WAY too long. Come on now.


----------



## NXT Only

That’s exactly how it needed to happen. Black had an Ace of Harts up his sleeve.


----------



## Trophies

Julia Hart finally making herself useful.


----------



## kyledriver

Lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

That was pure entertainment and we finally get Julia Blackhart.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestleFAQ

That disappointment when the lights came back on and it was Julia Hart...


----------



## Araxen

HOLY FUCK!! PERFECT!!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Geeee

Julia better at mist than Malakai


----------



## Trophies

Awesome match. Cool ending.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Julia Hart, trashhh


----------



## kyledriver

3venflow said:


> That was pure entertainment and we finally get Julia Blackhart.


Ok that's a sick name actually 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

Is Rick Knox kayfabe blind?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Ridiculously entertaining match.

Glad we finally got a conclusion to the Julia Hart story.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Disappointed......I got excited and thought it was Killer Kross for a second.


----------



## Boldgerg

If you take out the horrendous women's match (as per), then this is shaping up as one of their best ever PPV's.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Geeee said:


> Julia better at mist than Malakai


AEW's version of Alexa Bliss 🤡🤡


----------



## Chris22

That was a fun match, Julia has officially joined HOB!


----------



## Lorromire

La Parka said:


> Is Rick Knox kayfabe blind?


I think it might be legitimate


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Disappointed......I got excited and thought it was Killer Kross for a second.


I thought it was Bray


----------



## FrankenTodd

Samoa Joe…. Time to check on dinner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Damn, spit on my face Julia Hart!


----------



## PavelGaborik

kyledriver said:


> To see how the stories play out maybe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


I mean, if that were the cause and you only cared about results, why on earth would you sit through a 5 hour PPV when you could simply view the results for free tomorrow?

Seems rather redundant and illogical from my prospective.


----------



## ElTerrible

Great PPV so far.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Honestly Julia Hart in that makeup gives me bad Alexa Fiend vibes. I think the AEW crowd is going to bury her


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## DrEagles

Two Sheds said:


> No, other than the executives and those with office roles, they definitely are independent contractors.


That doesn’t make sense. They get paid health insurance, traveling, rental cars, etc


----------



## Gn1212

Proper car crash match this. Not a big fan but I did like the twist in the end.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

FrankenTodd said:


> Samoa Joe…. Time to check on dinner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly forehead Cole will win


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh here we go they're going to give the cup to this lanky cunt Adam Cole.


----------



## ProjectGargano

That match was awesome and the end was very well done with the turn of Julia


----------



## Boldgerg

Joe needs to squash Adam Dwarf.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

If they going to have tag matches where everyone is going to be in the ring all the time just make it a tornado tag match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Geeee

I think Cole should've come out in HBK inspired gear


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 3venflow

Quite a few arcs being tied up already tonight. I wonder what the next cycle of storylines will be. I'm thinking House of Black vs Sting and Darby would be sweet.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Julia Hart is too cute to look menacing. Like getting growled at by a 5 pound chihuahua.


----------



## RICKY90

Man sick match shame about Brodie botch that could of been a bad landing for him , split second thought wyatt was there then 🤣, Julia hart scary hot chick I dig it


----------



## The XL 2

Adam Cole is going to trade spots with a guy 150lbs heavier because he doesnt know how to work


----------



## Geeee

I think Tony Schiavone just referred to NXT as an independent promotion LOL


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I care more about the characters, the personality, the story behind it. It was a harmless comment my dude, it's not that deep.
> 
> I don't particularly care for wrestlers who's only discernable skill is putting on a gymnastics routine, I'd watch the Olympics if I wanted that. Give me a reason to care about your character and I'll get behind ya.


My question is why would you sit through a 5 hour PPV that is based almost solely upon in-ring action if you aren't a fan of as much? You're criticizing the program for the wrong reasons, that's my qualm. 

Criticize the booking, the match quality? Sure, that's fine, but you've literally just admitted you don't give a shit about actual Professional Wrestling in a thread about a professional wrestling and excuse me if I find that a tad odd.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

King of the Ring '94 gear.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

For the love of God Joe kill this fucker.


----------



## Gn1212

Mike Chioda!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Whoanma

So menacing…


----------



## Trophies

Mike Chioda back.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Hey, cool to see Chioda.


----------



## PavelGaborik

If Joe loses this, it's a complete and total inexcusable fail.


----------



## ElTerrible

Boldgerg said:


> If you take out the horrendous women's match (as per), then this is shaping up as one of their best ever PPV's.


The point of the match was to set up the debut of Athena, signal the end of Mark Sterling and the start of the Kris Statlander/Jade Cargill storyline. Crowd was super-hot for Silver, Statlander and Athena. Accomplished everything it needed to. Match wasn´t awful either.


----------



## Boldgerg

Cole really pushing on with the transition into a woman with his pre-teen girl body now accompanied by pink ring gear.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

It's almost a lock that we get Baker and Cole as winners isn't it?

_sigh_


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PavelGaborik said:


> My question is why would you sit through a 5 hour PPV that is based almost solely upon in-ring action if you aren't a fan of as much? You're criticizing the program for the wrong reasons, that's my qualm.
> 
> Criticize the booking, the match quality? Sure, that's fine, but you've literally just admitted you don't give a shit about actual Professional Wrestling in a thread about a professional wrestling and excuse me if I find that a tad odd.


It's not that I don't care about it at all, it's that it's less important than those other factors to me. And why am I watching? Because there's a few stories I wanna see come to fruition? 

It's on right now as background stuff more than anything at the moment I'm not fully paying attention.


----------



## Boba Fett

I hope Samoa Joe rips this geek in half !


----------



## One Shed

OK, I figured out how Cole beats Joe. Joe will go for the Muscle Buster, realize Cole has none to bust, and end up busting his own.


----------



## ElTerrible

Randy Lahey said:


> Honestly Julia Hart in that makeup gives me bad Alexa Fiend vibes. I think the AEW crowd is going to bury her


Nah they going to love her. She was always the only interesting thing about the Varsity Blondes. Good for TK to recognize. Girl is also an athlete.


----------



## Araxen

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


She can spit on me anytime.


----------



## Good Bunny

Gn1212 said:


> Mike Chioda!


Holy fuck just noticed


----------



## Boldgerg

Two Sheds said:


> OK, I figured out how Cole beats Joe. Joe will go for the Muscle Buster, realize Cole has none to bust, and end up busting his own.


Joe gonna hit Cole with the bag of bones buster.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

Chioda’s face still red?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's not that I don't care about it at all, it's that it's less important than those other factors to me. And why am I watching? Because there's a few stories I wanna see come to fruition?
> 
> It's on right now as background stuff more than anything at the moment I'm not fully paying attention.


Meh, you'll come off that phase eventually. I was the same way for a few years. You're named after AJ Styles after all so it's not like you never really liked that part of wrestling lol.


----------



## 3venflow

Cole going after the arm KoR damaged is his only logical and realistic path to a win. Matching Joe move for move would be dumb.


----------



## Klitschko

Two Sheds said:


> OK, I figured out how Cole beats Joe. Joe will go for the Muscle Buster, realize Cole has none to bust, and end up busting his own.


That got a genuine laugh out of me.


----------



## Whoanma

Nah, sadly BayBay is definitely winning. Khan loves the f*cker.


----------



## deadcool

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Why do we need to bloat the roster even more ?


That doesnt answer my question. What is wrong with Athena? Is she not a fantastic in ring performer? Is she not good on the mic? Is she not over?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11




----------



## Gn1212

Jeru The Damaja said:


> It's almost a lock that we get Baker and Cole as winners isn't it?
> 
> _sigh_


No.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## rich110991

Adam Cole for the win, bay bay!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Gn1212 said:


> No.


The only thing worse than that would be a Cole and Soho double.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

GNKenny said:


> Meh, you'll come off that phase eventually. I was the same way for a few years. You're named after AJ Styles after all so it's not like you never really liked that part of wrestling lol.


I was actually a workrate mark before this but I grew out of caring a lot about the in ring stuff like 2 years ago. Just got too repetitive for me.


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's not that I don't care about it at all, it's that it's less important than those other factors to me. And why am I watching? Because there's a few stories I wanna see come to fruition?
> 
> It's on right now as background stuff more than anything at the moment I'm not fully paying attention.


Sounds like you'd be better off watching the highlights/reading about the results rather than engaging with folks who are actually sitting down and actively watching the PPV.

You're free to do as you like of course, I just find it odd when people who don't enjoy in ring work, and are admittedly barely paying attention whine about stupid shit.

Carry on.


----------



## Boldgerg

rich110991 said:


> Adam Cole for the win, bay bay!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

It's great to see Joe moving so well out there. He's looked good since he signed.


----------



## Whoanma

Jeru The Damaja said:


> The only thing worse than that would be a Cole and Soho double.


----------



## kyledriver

PavelGaborik said:


> Sounds like you'd be better off watching the highlights/reading about the results rather than engaging with folks who are actually sitting down and actively watching the PPV.
> 
> You're free to do as you like of course, I just find it odd when people who don't enjoy in ring work, and are admittedly barely paying attention whine about stupid shit.
> 
> Carry on.


Why do you give a shit about what other people do with their free time?

I find it strange.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I was actually a workrate mark before this but I grew out of caring a lot about the in ring stuff like 2 years ago. Just got too repetitive for me.


You'll probably reach the point I go too. Which is liking both ("workrate" and entertainment) a lot..... but still not watching the trios match just now because who cares about that lol.


----------



## Chris22

I think Cole & Soho are winning their respective tournaments.


----------



## ElTerrible

Keith Lee and Samoa Joe actually gotten in better shape since their respective debuts. Give it another three months and Joe might be less of TNA and more like in TNA.


----------



## Whoanma

Chris22 said:


> I think Cole & Soho are winning their respective tournaments.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531083378975465473


----------



## PavelGaborik

kyledriver said:


> Why do you give a shit about what other people do with their free time?
> 
> I find it strange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Why do I care about people commenting about Professional Wrestling on a Professional Wrestling PPV thread?

My dude this is a question I think you need to find the answer for yourself.


----------



## La Parka

Chris22 said:


> I think Cole & Soho are winning their respective tournaments.


That’s a disgusting thought and you should feel guilty for having it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If this was a real fight


----------



## Boldgerg

Whoanma said:


>


Schmidt is the man.


----------



## One Shed

Adam Cole: Truth in advertising:


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chris22 said:


> I think Cole & Soho are winning their respective tournaments.


Ruby is 110% winning, I lean Joe getting screwed and losing as well.


----------



## Boba Fett

rich110991 said:


> Adam Cole for the win, bay bay!


----------



## kyledriver

PavelGaborik said:


> Why do I care about people commenting about Professional Wrestling on a Professional Wrestling PPV thread?
> 
> My dude this is a question I think you need to find the answer for yourself.


Probably because they care about Wrestling??

Am I thr crazy one here? I know I'm drunk but Jesus christ.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

I feel like if you give a guy who has 100lbs on you a backstabber, that's gonna hurt you more than them


----------



## PavelGaborik

Is it just me or is Adam Cole looking even more jacked than usual tonight?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*FINALLY, this company gets a legitimate referee.*


----------



## kyledriver

kyledriver said:


> Probably because they care about Wrestling??
> 
> Am I thr crazy one here? I know I'm drunk but Jesus christ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


I should clarify before you freak out. Wrestling as a whole. Not just in ring.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

150lbs Adam Cole crawling to the ropes with a 320lbs man on top of him. Lol


----------



## rich110991

Come on Cole, piss these fuckers off! 😀


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Geeee

The Legit Lioness said:


> *FINALLY, this company gets a legitimate referee.*


Chioda has worked once or twice in AEW. I don't know if he's necessarily in AEW full-time


----------



## PavelGaborik

kyledriver said:


> Probably because they care about Wrestling??
> 
> Am I thr crazy one here? I know I'm drunk but Jesus christ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


What? He's already admitted he doesn't care about in-ring work and merely cared about the results & I suggested if that were the case maybe watching the highlights tomorrow instead of bitching about idiotic things like makeup.

I know you're drunk, because it's reached the point where I need to re-explain things you're in the middle of.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Dream match? Can't say I've ever woken up and gone:

"You know what match I'd LOVE to see???? Adam Cole vs Samoa Joe.


----------



## Lorromire

Soooo many shenanigans today


----------



## redban

Adam Cole looking strong


----------



## Boldgerg

Oh for fuck sake.


----------



## kyledriver

Woqwqqqqqqwwww

Even with rhe slow roll up.

Fuck that

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *FINALLY, this company gets a legitimate referee.*


I look forward to his shoot interview right after he quits following reffing his first multiman OR Hardlys' match in AEW.


----------



## rich110991

Yes!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy

rich110991 said:


> Come on Cole, piss these fuckers off! 😀


A lot of people right now. 🤣


----------



## Boldgerg

Can Kenny at least return now?


----------



## Lorromire

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Dream match? Can't say I've ever woken up and gone:
> 
> "You know what match I'd LOVE to see???? Adam Cole vs Samoa Joe.


I have, but only in a Lesnar vs Kofi situation.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Araxen

I hate Adam Cole so much.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Wow shocked Adam Cole won that. I'd have went with Joe and heated him for a title feud with Punk


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Fuck off.


----------



## Boxingfan

Are you fucking kidding me


----------



## The XL 2

Adam Cole is an awful worker and Khan is a moron for booking him this high on the card.


----------



## redban

Is Mike Chioda the referee?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Adam Cole beats Samoa Joe? 

LOL k time to bust out the whiskey.


----------



## Chris22

Cole won just like I thought he would.


----------



## kyledriver

PavelGaborik said:


> What? He's already admitted he doesn't care about in-ring work and merely cared about the results & I suggested if that were the case maybe watching the highlights tomorrow instead of bitching about idiotic things like makeup.
> 
> I know you're drunk, because it's reached the point where I need to re-explain things you're in the middle of.


Hahahahaha you didn't read my reply to myself. I should have edited but I'm drunk

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

redban said:


> Adam Cole looking strong


Said no one ever.


----------



## Lorromire

Khan. This isn't NXT, no one wants AC at the top, stop it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was some of the weakest lookin kicks I've ever seen and this dude won? Lmao


----------



## Good Bunny

So the FIRST EVER tournament dedicated to Owen ends with a dirty finish.

So disrespectful. Martha should spit on Cole (and his boo Britt who is no doubt winning)

wtf Tony


----------



## One Shed

What a horrible decision.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Owen Hart is rolling in his fucking grave seeing this geek win his tournament.


----------



## Whoanma

Owen must be rolling in his grave. I guess he’ll be rolling a little bit more later tonight.


----------



## ElTerrible

F*ck me these announcers are terrible. Cole superkicks Joe´s bad shoulder four times in a row, the shoulder that he sold the whole martch and they completely and utterly no sold it on commentary. Embarrassing.

Also if they hold a joint champion crowning, Ruby might as well hijack MJF´s flight right now.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Should have been Dax Harwood.


----------



## Boldgerg

I'm personally going to hunt Adam Cole down and inject him with tren. I can't look at his pathetic physique any longer.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Piss break for me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

ADAM COLE BAY BAY!!!!!


----------



## Lorromire

Alright, time to take a huge piss.


----------



## Lorromire

Catalanotto said:


> ADAM COLE BAY BAY!!!!!


I'm not mad. I'm just disappointed.


----------



## Araxen

Like Soho has any chance of winning this after Cole just won. It's clear what they are going for.


----------



## Chris22

C'mon Ruby, you got this!


----------



## PavelGaborik

How the fuck are we supposed to take 300 lb Samoa Joe seriously after he just got knocked the fuck out by a 135 lb 15 year old boy?

What an embarrassment.


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> Owen must be rolling in his grave. I guess he’ll be rolling a little bit more later tonight.


He is definitely rolling and not flipping.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

ElTerrible said:


> I don´t think they are here to talk it out.
> 
> Best line JR had in a while.
> 
> This is probably the best in-ring story-telling PPV AEW has had so far. Wonder who is responsible for this slight adjustment of not going 100 all the time, but let moments breath.


Pat Buck?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

PavelGaborik said:


> Adam Cole beats Samoa Joe?
> 
> LOL k time to bust out the whiskey.


man you're late. ive been drunk since the preshow


----------



## bdon

Goddamn Adam Cole does not look like a fully formed man, and yet TK puts him over Joe. The most egregious display of choreography in the entire match is Cole somehow scooting Joe’s body across the mat when he was locked in the STF.

Fuck you, Adam Cole. Fuck you, TK.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Britt I never appreciated Ruby to begin with. 

Look at me ahead of the curve!!!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Araxen said:


> Like Soho has any chance of winning this after Cole just won. It's clear what they are going for.


Certainly looked telegraphed for a Baker win, especially if Martha is presenting both winners after.


----------



## CovidFan

why is it my bladder always acts up when I see women on an AEW show


----------



## Jnewt




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AC BAYBAY !


----------



## Good Bunny

Who’s the guitar player?


----------



## Araxen

They could only afford the guitarist instead of the whole band?


----------



## PavelGaborik

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> man you're late. ive been drunk since the preshow


Oh I'm drunk, I'm just not 120 lb Adam Cole going over 300 lb Samoa Joe drunk.

Evidently Tony Khan is ahead of the game.


----------



## kyledriver

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> man you're late. ive been drunk since the preshow


This guy gets it.

What are you drinking on today?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

The dude from Fozzy isn't even playing... Plus, this song is Downstait


----------



## redban

Britt gonna’ win to have her and Cole reunited on-screen


----------



## Randy Lahey

Brit looks so much better when she doesn't have her wrestling makeup on.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Beat this muppet Britt


----------



## La Parka

Thats what Britt needs, an old man from fucking Fozzy coming out with her.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Power couple? Not the word I'd use to describe Cole and Baker.


----------



## kyledriver

It would take Adam cole 2 beers to be blackout probably 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT

Too many women's matches tonight without the quality.


----------



## ElTerrible

Well I guess they could have Ruby win via a Hayter screw up, then Britt&Cole just hijack the ceremony, setting up a women´s tag match between Cole&Britt and Hayter&Soho.


----------



## Derek30

LOL the guitarist clearly not playing


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Baker has gotten progressively worse in the ring over the last year, but she still has to win this.

Soho sucks.


----------



## 3venflow

Rancid!


----------



## Good Bunny

Wait there’s FOUR women matches?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Britt looks fucking great, the fact that I could toss her boyfriend in a garbage bin makes her feel so much more attainable too.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## kyledriver

Ok this song is stupid but very cstchy

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## jds49ers

Seems like Ive seen this intro somewhere before!


----------



## redban

Rancid … not bad


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

kyledriver said:


> This guy gets it.
> 
> What are you drinking on today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Jose Cuervo with fruit punch. dont judge me. Its cheap and gets me wasted fast.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Tony pays for Rancid to play the show, Soho has to win


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Power couple? Not the word I'd use to describe Cole and Baker.


Dentist and the Dwarf


----------



## PavelGaborik

Not a big Punk guy but tons of respect for Rancid.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Well time to go take a shower while this shit is on.


----------



## Chris22

TMTT said:


> Too many women's matches tonight without quality.


Only one has taken place so far so how can you talk about the quality of them? At least let the other two women's matches actually happen before you make such a statement.


----------



## Geeee

Triple H is the lead singer for Rancid?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Get Taz up there.


----------



## redban

Randy Lahey said:


> Tony pays for Rancid to play the show, Soho has to win


But he paid for Fozzy guitarist too, unless the guy did Jericho a favor and took a discount


----------



## The XL 2

Tony Khan's weird love for Adam Cole and Ruby Soho baffles me.


----------



## BMark66

Rancid is fucking awesome


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Randy Lahey

ElTerrible said:


> Well I guess they could have Ruby win via a Hayter screw up, then Britt&Cole just hijack the ceremony, setting up a women´s tag match between Cole&Britt and Hayter&Soho.


lol So Cole's a woman


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Randy Lahey said:


> Tony pays for Rancid to play the show, Soho has to win


Lemmy asked Triple H, why he always lost when he played for him at WM. So, nothing is 100% I guess.


----------



## toontownman

Thought nakamura was coming out before Britt Baker appeared.

Then thought triple H and Steve corino had formed a band. Neat song.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ruby is scary to look at


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Rancid live performance! NOICE!


----------



## Gn1212

Is this Wrestlemania? 🤣


----------



## La Parka

"Rancid" 

I love JR.


----------



## kyledriver

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Jose Cuervo with fruit punch. dont judge me. Its cheap and gets me wasted fast.


No judgement here. I used to only drink the cheapest of the cheap lol. I'm on the cazadores repasado today. Even parts lime and lemon juice, some honey syrup. Gets me right fucked haha

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Cool intros!!! But now I'm kinda thinking Ruby's gonna be losing coz there's a band playing her song lmao


----------



## deadcool

Its like the song has only 1 verse. Its a very stupid song btw.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> Too many women's matches tonight without the quality.


This PPV has been pretty underwhelming so far outside of the bucks and hardyz


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Britt Baker wearing pink, like Adam Cole...

Ruby Soho wearing black and lime, like Samoa Joe...


----------



## TMTT

Chris22 said:


> Only one has taken place so far so how can you talk about the quality of them? At least let the other two women's matches actually happen before you make such a statement.


You can see who is wrestling. They don't have the talent for three women's matches, they aren't WWE.


----------



## Whoanma

Hit her in the beak, Britt!!


----------



## 3venflow

The Owen was Cole's reward for putting over OC and Hangman x2. I would've preferred Kyle to win it. He's Canadian and has a goofy sort of charisma that Owen might appreciate. He could've done an Owen/Slammy tribute act with his trophy.


----------



## FrankenTodd

That song was fine in ‘95 but Ruby ain’t worth a ten minute intro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

lesenfanteribles said:


> Cool intros!!! But now I'm kinda thinking Ruby's gonna be losing coz there's a band playing her song lmao


Let's hope so, she sucks


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Wow there's actual chicks in the crowd? AEW has hope after all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Britt and Adam Cole are matching. It's over for y'all. 







*


----------



## Geeee

That live performance was really good compared to like every other performance that has been at a wrestling event.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## elo

Rancid saved Ruby, she was going to get heel heat before they arrived.


----------



## DammitChrist

HA!!!

Ruby Soho is getting CHEERED!!!! 

There’s no rejection at all by the crowd thankfully


----------



## ElTerrible

Randy Lahey said:


> Tony pays for Rancid to play the show, Soho has to win


 Wrestling is so simple sometimes. Ruby Soho will always be somebody IN AEW, just because Rancid suggested the name Ruby Soho AND offered the theme song to her.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Fair play to this crowd for still being hot nearly 3 hours in (since the pre-show started).

Hope they're still hot for that main event.


----------



## Trophies

Geeee said:


> That live performance was really good compared to like every other performance that has been at a wrestling event.


You mean you don't enjoy Pitbull?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Happy I didn't pay $50 for this show, this show has been very underwhelming


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Britt and Adam Cole are matching. It's over for y'all.
> View attachment 123413
> *


Do you know I’m supporting your gal tonight, right?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

dang Rancid is old


----------



## Dr. Middy

I still stand by my opinion that both Owen matches should have just been Dynamite main events.


----------



## ElTerrible

elo said:


> Rancid saved Ruby, she was going to get heel heat before they arrived.


I think it had more to do with Kris Statlander than hating Ruby Soho. You just can´t win, cause the crowd clearly wants Statlander.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Happy I didn't pay $50 for this show, this show has been very underwhelming


Best part, you don't feel cheated if it sucks if you don't spend money.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

9:50pm, and Celtics/Heat game 7 finally hits halftime... if this game is close, it might not end until midnight.


----------



## Geeee

Trophies said:


> You mean you don't enjoy Pitbull?


Even good bands like Motorhead tend to phone it in


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

“Ruby has the momentum because Rancid played” totally disrespecting David Spade playing out Britt


----------



## kyledriver

.









Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

I've enjoyed large parts of this but this is one of AEW's weaker PPV efforts. No idea why Adam Cole is so over booked. He looks like a middle schooler!


----------



## Chan Hung

So Khan got his fantasty wish, put Cole over Joe. What a fucking joke! LOL Terrible booking choice.


----------



## The XL 2

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I've enjoyed large parts of this but this is one of AEW's weaker PPV efforts. No idea why Adam Cole is so over booked. He looks like a middle schooler!


Adam Cole should be a manager. He can talk but so could Slick, Clarence Mason and Jim Cornette. He can't work and isn't physically and athletically credible enough to go over your average 15 year old Sophomore.


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## Whoanma

Let’s go Ruby, catering?


----------



## Good Bunny

Goddamn is Britt awful


----------



## One Shed

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Jose Cuervo with fruit punch. dont judge me. Its cheap and gets me wasted fast.


"You have now unlocked the 'Drunk enough to believe Adam Cole could pin Samoa Joe Achievement.' We have gone ahead and called 911 for you since you will need medical treatment quickly."


----------



## Randy Lahey

Even the announcers sound tired


----------



## NXT Only

If Baker wins and Cole/Baker get the trophies do you think Kross and Scarlett debut?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

NXT Only said:


> If Baker wins and Cole/Baker get the trophies do you think Kross and Scarlett debut?


I think Gargano and Candice is more likely.


----------



## Boldgerg

NXT Only said:


> If Baker wins and Cole/Baker get the trophies do you think Kross and Scarlett debut?


I was thinking Omega returns with Riho, maybe?


----------



## alex0816

Derek30 said:


> OH NOW YOU DID IT


huh lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I think Gargano and Candice is more likely.


Please god no.


----------



## Whoanma

Boldgerg said:


> I was thinking Omega returns with Riho maybe?


Ok, ok. You won, sir.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Boldgerg said:


> Please god no.


Oh, I agree. Don't you worry!


----------



## The XL 2

This match has about as much heat as a 2006 Charlie Haas singles match.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> I was thinking Omega returns with Riho, maybe?


Wishful thinking, sounds like Kenny might not return until the end of the year.

:/ Hope not though


----------



## Randy Lahey

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I think Gargano and Candice is more likely.


She just had a baby Feb 22. I doubt she'd come back that fast to wrestling


----------



## NXT Only

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I think Gargano and Candice is more likely.





Boldgerg said:


> I was thinking Omega returns with Riho, maybe?


hmm so 3 valid options.


----------



## Whoanma

The power of the roll-up.


----------



## NXT Only

Randy Lahey said:


> She just had a baby Feb 22. I doubt she'd come back that fast to wrestling


The baby could face off with Cole


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Best part, you don't feel cheated if it sucks if you don't spend money.


This is facts, this show has been a mess. The MJF match was underwhelming with it being a glorified squash after all of the hype, The Bucks and Hardyz have been the best match so far other than the crappy ending.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Britt's kicks are terrible.


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> Wishful thinking, *sounds like Kenny might not return until the end of the year.*
> 
> :/ Hope not though


Where's that from? Hope it's way off.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Randy Lahey said:


> Even the announcers sound tired


Do you blame them?


----------



## Randy Lahey

I will say it is proper booking to have the lowest heat matches in the middle where people are naturally calming down anyway


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This ppv has been hot trash lets be real


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> Where's that from? Hope it's way off.


Kenny Omega injury update, not expected in Las Vegas for AEW Double or Nothing


----------



## Whoanma

Damn, is So-ho awful.


----------



## redban

Weak sharpshooter


----------



## Geeee

Well, The Rock doesn't have the worst sharpshooter anymore


----------



## kyledriver

Worst. Sharpshooter. Ever.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> This ppv has been hot trash lets be real


You still watching?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> This ppv has been hot trash lets be real


Agree, this is probably one of their worst PPVS ever


----------



## kyledriver

Geeee said:


> Well, The Rock doesn't have the worst sharpshooter anymore


My God he looks like Bret compared to this lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

Worst sharpshooter i've ever seen. You never drop to a knee to do it


----------



## deadcool

Ruby just did the worst Sharpshooter I've ever seen.


----------



## NXT Only

kyledriver said:


> Worst. Sharpshooter. Ever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Better than Dwayne’s


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

NXT Only said:


> You still watching?


He probably paid for it unfortunately


----------



## Whoanma

The Rock’s Sharpshooter’s looks like Brett’s compared to that shite.


----------



## Araxen

That's the worst looking scorpion deathlock I've ever seen.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

NXT Only said:


> You still watching?


Yeah why tf wouldn't I? It ain't over


----------



## kyledriver

NXT Only said:


> Better than Dwayne’s


No fucking way lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

deadcool said:


> Ruby just did the worst Sharpshooter I've ever seen.


Make this stop, this is torture


----------



## Araragi

Worst sharpshooter I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## CovidFan

NXT Only said:


> Better than Dwayne’s


No.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Two of the ugliest sharpshooters within a minute of eachother.


----------



## DRose1994

How tf do you not know how to execute a sharpshooter ?


----------



## kyledriver

Thank fuck

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## redban

Britt steals Ruby’s finisher


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Why is Tony so obsessed with Soho? She is absolutely garbage


----------



## Randy Lahey

lol not a good finish


----------



## NXT Only

Ruby clearly slipped, she didn’t purposely drop to one knee.


----------



## Gn1212

MOTN so far.


----------



## Boba Fett

Fuck off


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The roll up is undefeated


----------



## kyledriver

As a Canadian, we have all mastered the legendary sharpshooter. That was disgraceful. 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

F*CK YOU, TOUCAN!! Destination catering.


----------



## Trophies

Britt been a tweener for a while.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Gn1212 said:


> MOTN so far.


🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡 what match was you watching ?


----------



## Boxingfan

Great match


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Match was better than I ever thought it'd be. 

At least Baker won.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Right winner here, Ruby is meh.


----------



## Geeee

Obviously, this is all to set up Britt and Cole vs Tay and Sammy


----------



## Chris22

I was not expecting Britt to win...she didn't even need to win this tournament.


----------



## Lorromire

Man, I'm sick of Britt at this point. Beats the alternative I guess.


----------



## deadcool

I am a big fan of Baker, but my God that match was awful.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

So, Britt might be turning face at least


----------



## NXT Only

Tony coked up


----------



## kyledriver

Incsnt get over that sharpshooter. Brett hart is rolling over in his grave.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Let's party


----------



## The XL 2

Adam Cole needs a The Man's Man shirt.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Why is a dude smaller than me, a 27 year old who drinks far too often and eats like garbage beating Samoa Joe again?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Add Soho to the "Vince Was Right" list.


----------



## redban

Trophies said:


> Britt been a tweener for a while.


I think the handshake gesture was more about helping Ruby look not-so-bad in defeat than about making Britt more face-ish


----------



## kyledriver

Cougar alert.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd

RIP 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531094368089784320
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lorromire

That crying chick in the crowd could give Amber some acting lessons


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Forehead cole again 🤮


----------



## kyledriver

Rip Owen James Hart.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## KingofKings1524

My girl, Britt. In better shape and more charismatic than her partner.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This almost just seems like a bad dream lmao wow


----------



## Gn1212

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> 🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡 what match was you watching ?


Either you're blind or you're not actually watching. I assume the latter.


----------



## La Parka

Lorromire said:


> That crying chick in the crowd could give Amber some acting lessons


Wwe gotta hire that fan to be one of them seat fillers. She’s been on point tonight


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

It's surreal to see Martha involved with _anything_ wrestling.


----------



## Derek30

Martha can put me in a sharpshooter anytime


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Gn1212 said:


> Either you're blind or you're not actually watching. I assume the latter.


He's not he's a brainless edrone


----------



## TMTT

What does Bret think about this?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Gn1212 said:


> Either you're blind or you're not actually watching. I assume the latter.


Nah I can see clearly. That match was a steaming pile of dookie


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FrankenTodd said:


> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531094368089784320
> 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PavelGaborik

Derek30 said:


> Martha can put me in a sharpshooter anytime


Best post in thread thus far.


----------



## ElTerrible

TMTT said:


> What does Bret think about this?


Probably that Martha got him paid. Only reason Vince signed him, so he could not be there.


----------



## Chris22

Tony Khan looks like a geek. I saw a pic of him with his hair all slicked back, he looked much better.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

MrMeeseeks said:


> He's not he's a brainless edrone


No, I'm not. I'm just not a blind AEW worshipper


----------



## TMTT

Whoanma said:


>


That would actually be great if she said that.


----------



## DRose1994

What a weird sight to have two heels standing at Martha’s side while she delivers this speech. Not sure this was the way to go.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Brit literally looks more physically imposing than her boyfriend.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chris22 said:


> Tony Khan looks like a geek. I saw a pic of him with his hair all slicked back, he looked much better.


He does too much coke


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

DRose1994 said:


> What a weird sight to have two heels standing at Martha’s side while she delivers this speech. Not sure this was the way to go.


Pretty sure Britt turned face


----------



## NXT Only

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Tony is unintentionally hilarious


----------



## MrMeeseeks

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> No, I'm not. I'm just not a blind AEW worshipper


Your posts in this thread and a majority of the aew threads say otherwise


----------



## Nothing Finer

Are these two supposed to be faces now?


----------



## Mr316

So maybe I’m drunk I don’t know but this show has felt extremely off.


----------



## CovidFan

Can we move the fuck on with the wrestling show.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

MrMeeseeks said:


> Your posts in this thread and a majority of the aew threads say otherwise


Because I don't like forehead Cole or the ex-WWE castoffs ? 🤔


----------



## Araxen

Adam Cole a titan. lol


----------



## La Parka

Next year everyone’s gonna be wrestling in that hat?


----------



## Trophies

Britt and Cole gonna do some freaky stuff with that cup? lol


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

I mean, it is a fantastic hat.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mr316 said:


> So maybe I’m drunk I don’t know but this show has felt extremely off.


Nah bud, this show has been a mess and Tony is stalling a lot of stuff because of the NBA.


----------



## Geeee

The Owen Tournament belt looks like the Divas championship


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Britt is bigger than Cole


----------



## NXT Only

Yeah they can’t debut anyone here.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I don't know how old Martha is, but she looks great


----------



## deadcool

Wow, what amazing belts. They look great.


----------



## The XL 2

Martha Hart is almost the same size as Adam Cole, lmao


----------



## Whoanma

Damn, I miss Owen.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

What a way to shit on the legacy of Owen Hart by having these two win the tournament. Garbage stuff.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Randy Lahey said:


> I don't know how old Martha is, but she looks great


plastic surgery my friend


----------



## Lorromire

A nice looking pair of belts.


----------



## La Parka

NBA championship celebrations are quicker than this.

goddamn


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Damn, those are beautiful belts.

Scorpio's belt got topped within a week.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Geeee said:


> The Owen Tournament belt looks like the Divas championship


They don't even look close you need glasses


----------



## TMTT

Geeee said:


> The Owen Tournament belt looks like the Divas championship


TNA! TNA! TNA!


----------



## redban

Should have given them a trophy or plaque, too many belts on the show


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

That belt is bigger than Adam's torso


----------



## 3venflow

Cole is a real life nice guy and he can't hide it here.


----------



## ElTerrible

NXT Only said:


> Yeah they can’t debut anyone here.


Sammy: That´s two new shiny belts....
Tay:...for us to have sex on.


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He does too much coke


Honestly, yeah, I don't think there's any doubt Tony is a massive coke head at this point.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What a way to shit on the legacy of Owen Hart by having these two win the tournament. Garbage stuff.


I mean...Ruby is terrible. Hayter should have been the winner on the womens side, Joe should have won the men's.


----------



## DRose1994

Holy hell this is dragging. Wtf


----------



## Randy Lahey

PavelGaborik said:


> Brit literally looks more physically imposing than her boyfriend.


I think they look too similar, like brother and sister


----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> Cole is a real life nice guy and he can't hide it here.


He is, and I really do think he's a great wrestler but having him go over Joe was idiotic.


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Cole is a real life nice guy and he can't hide it here.


He gave that impression, yeah.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Brett is somewhere puking


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

FTR challenges for those belts next week on Dynamite


----------



## RapShepard

Belts ugly as fuck


----------



## Gn1212

DMD is so over.


----------



## deadcool

Awesome tribute by Martha and AEW. This is how Owen Hart should continue to be honored not by a piece of sh** organization that killed him.


----------



## Mr316

So can anyone reassure me? This show absolutely sucks so far right?


----------



## Boxingfan

I’m in 😭


----------



## DUSTY 74

It’s about time we got more Belts in this Territory


----------



## redban

Did seem a little odd to have 2 heels by her side I feel someone like Darby should have won for men’s,


----------



## One Shed

kyledriver said:


> Incsnt get over that sharpshooter. Brett hart is rolling over in his grave.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


He probably dug a grave just to role in it.



The XL 2 said:


> Adam Cole needs a The Man's Man shirt.


The Man's Boy



TMTT said:


> What does Bret think about this?


4/10


----------



## BMark66

I'm enjoying the PPV


----------



## RapShepard

Mr316 said:


> So can anyone reassure me? This show absolutely sucks so far right?


No it's solid


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

3venflow said:


> Cole is a real life nice guy and he can't hide it here.


Same with a lot of heels in history. Some faces turned out to be the biggest assholes in the industry.


----------



## deadcool

Soho needs to improve in the ring. She really isn't good in the ring.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Can we stop delaying stuff because of the NBA?


----------



## Araxen

This PPV isn't worth $50. Gladly, I didn't have to pay that much. It's just been ok. HOB is match of the night so far.


----------



## PavelGaborik

PVZ looking chunky, not in a bad way.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Mr316 said:


> So can anyone reassure me? This show absolutely sucks so far right?


It's been by far the weakest AEW pay per view I've seen, and I've seen them all. Just a lot of filler, and the most hyped match on the card, MJF vs. Wardlow, turned into an opening card squash.

D+ show thus far.


----------



## Chris22

The true piss break match of the night.


----------



## Geeee

I think it would be hilarious if they had a ladder match for those UFC belts


----------



## NXT Only

Sammy and Tay DGAF


----------



## ElTerrible

DUSTY 74 said:


> It’s about time we got more Belts in this Territory


It´s actually brilliant way to introduce sort of a mixed tag team championship for a year. They´ll have plenty of challengers, too. Sammy & Tay, Ethan Page &PVZ, Silver & Anna Jay.....


----------



## 3venflow

Sammy and Tay getting near MJF level heat AND using the Codyvator.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Don't we still have like 6 matches ?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

It's a little early for Halloween lmao


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

WrestleFAQ said:


> It's been by far the weakest AEW pay per view I've seen, and I've seen them all. Just a lot of filler, and the most hyped match on the card, MJF vs. Wardlow, turned into an opening card squash.
> 
> D- show thus far.


You honestly believed MJF vs. Wardlow was going to be anything different? lol


----------



## Mainboy

What the fuck is this entrance? 🤣


----------



## RightBoob

God Paige is so fucking hot dude.

Paige > Tay all day every day.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

This PPV is gonna end at 1am EST at this rate. 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cd1p1R1u6dA/


----------



## PavelGaborik

What's with the UFC belts lol


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Same with a lot of heels in history. Some faces turned out to be the biggest assholes in the industry.


Owen himself was a really nice guy.


----------



## TMTT

Araxen said:


> This PPV isn't worth $50. Gladly, I didn't have to pay that much. It's just been ok. HOB is match of the night so far.


It is worth $20.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Tay looking hot as hell in that costume goddamn


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The heck are these two clowns wearing ?


----------



## redban

Heels vs Heels


----------



## Boxingfan

That heat for sammy 😳


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> It is worth $20.


Maybe worth $5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Aw HELL NAW! *


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Tay Conte just put the nail in the coffin for this being the worst PPV they have done...SMH


----------



## DUSTY 74

Oh look Kaz , Sammy 


PavelGaborik said:


> What's with the UFC belts lol


We needed more BELTS around here


----------



## Randy Lahey

Sammy/Tay are mega over as heels. They got the biggest reaction of anyone in the match


----------



## ElTerrible

Boxingfan said:


> That heat for sammy 😳


He pulled an Edge.


----------



## Chris22

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Don't we still have like 6 matches ?


Yep, this match +5 more.


----------



## Good Bunny

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Don't we still have like 6 matches ?


Yeah

Current match 
the 5v5
Womens title
Tag title 2v2v2
Darby/Kyle
World title


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## ThirdMan

I've mostly been able to piece the PPV together via @M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 's gifs.


----------



## PavelGaborik

WrestleFAQ said:


> It's been by far the weakest AEW pay per view I've seen, and I've seen them all. Just a lot of filler, and the most hyped match on the card, MJF vs. Wardlow, turned into an opening card squash.
> 
> D+ show thus far.


All Out 2020 and Revolution 2021? 

Jesus Christ the booking has been poor at times but the in-ring work has been great.

D+? Lmao.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Checked PVZ's twitter. Will be back in 5 minutes. I've, er got to write a shopping list.


----------



## kyledriver

3rd piss break

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Maybe worth $5


You ain't getting wrestling with that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Jeru The Damaja

PavelGaborik said:


> All Out 2020 and Revolution 2021?
> 
> Jesus Christ the booking has been poor at times but the in-ring work has been great.
> 
> D+? Lmao.


He watched them all though lol


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Sammy and Tay look like they just filmed some porn behind the scenes lmao


----------



## iamjethro

13 matches in one night is a little much, I have decided for me to sit and not move around.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The pink belts are so cute!















*


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Derek30 said:


> LOL the guitarist clearly not playing


I caught this one too XD


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jeru The Damaja said:


> He watched them all though lol


While high on mushrooms evidently.


----------



## NXT Only

Camera man just did God’s work.


----------



## KrysRaw1

I can't stand any of these in the ring except Paige


----------



## Whoanma

I like Sammy but can’t stand Conti.


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The pink belts are so cute!
> View attachment 123415
> 
> View attachment 123416
> *


Shits are trash it's novel but shitty


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chris22 said:


> Yep, this match +5 more.


absolutely ridiculous, it's 10 PM ET and still 5 more matches


----------



## Gn1212

Mr316 said:


> So can anyone reassure me? This show absolutely sucks so far right?


No. I think it's one of the better ones to date.


----------



## Geeee

I hope Paige gets a spot on Sammy. That'd get a pop I think


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

KrysRaw1 said:


> I can't stand any of these in the ring except Paige


Danielson agrees


----------



## ripcitydisciple

redban said:


> Should have given them a trophy or plaque, too many belts on the show


Did you not hear Excalibur? They are not titles that will be defended. They are trophies for the winners. The actual trophy will have their names on it and every winner there after and will likely be displayed backstage or something (just my guess.)


----------



## RapShepard

Scorpio is bringing down Ethan


----------



## Chris22

Geeee said:


> I hope Paige gets a spot on Sammy. That'd get a pop I think


It has to happen!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Not much heat in this match. Crowd rather quiet


----------



## PavelGaborik

Nearly 11:30 pm and still 5 matches to go.

Gonna need to hit up Tony for some blow to get through this one.


----------



## KrysRaw1

BORINGGGGG SHIT


----------



## kyledriver

Where has Frankie been the last year? 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

Crowd is absolutely dead. This is simply not a good show so far and I’m actually trying to enjoy it.


----------



## Whoanma

Geeee said:


> I hope Paige gets a spot on Sammy. That'd get a pop I think


----------



## KrysRaw1

PavelGaborik said:


> Nearly 11:30 pm and still 5 matches to go.
> 
> Gonna need to hit up Tony for some blow to get through this one.


He's snorting cocaine I bet now backstage 😆


----------



## 3venflow

Sammy and Tay are AAA Mixed Tag Champions. I assume it was those belts they were carrying.

Frankie is the only babyface in this match and thankfully they aren't trying to convince us otherwise. Sammy and Tay ARE heels for sure.


----------



## La Parka

PVZ stood there while watching Conti run towards her lol


----------



## Gn1212

Randy Lahey said:


> Not much heat in this match. Crowd rather quiet


Gotta be a piss break match. There's always one.


----------



## Araxen

LOL @ Frankie


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The Mutt and The Slut

New team name for Sammy and Tay.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mr316 said:


> Crowd is absolutely dead. This is simply not a good show so far and I’m actually trying to enjoy it.


It was going great until Cole beat Joe.


----------



## KrysRaw1

The Cody entrance by Sammy was the only highlight. This match SUCKS


----------



## PavelGaborik

Paige has no ass.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

KILL KILL KILL KILL

GET HER PAIGE


----------



## NXT Only

Paige pulling off a few decent moves


----------



## TMTT

Paige just isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Tays ass tho 😛😛😛😛


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I sure hoped they booked PPV time til 1AM. This show ain't ending by midnight. There's proably at least 2 hours needed for all these matches still left.


----------



## ElTerrible

The irony. If this was a legit fight, Tay would kick her ass.


----------



## Gn1212

Mr316 said:


> Crowd is absolutely dead. This is simply not a good show so far and I’m actually trying to enjoy it.


Crowd is dead for *this* match. People gotta piss mate.
Rest of the show the crowd has been hot.


----------



## 3venflow

PvZ doesn't look close to TV ready. Then again, neither did Jade.


----------



## RapShepard

ElTerrible said:


> The irony. If this was a legit fight, Tay would kick her ass.


No she wouldn't


----------



## PavelGaborik

ElTerrible said:


> The irony. If this was a legit fight, Tay would kick her ass.


Can't tell if srs


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

van Zant is actually pretty entertaining.

Especially for how green she is


----------



## Trophies

"what the hell was that" my same reaction JR lmao


----------



## La Parka

Conti and PVZ the best part of this show.


----------



## NXT Only

Kaz had enough lol


----------



## kyledriver

"What the hell was that?!?!" I love JR

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

PavelGaborik said:


> Paige has no ass.


----------



## KrysRaw1

PavelGaborik said:


> Paige has no ass.


Still bangable!


----------



## NXT Only

Yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kyledriver

Doesn't help she's wearing trunks lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Who are the faces?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PVZ the only thing saving this match. The only good part.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Paige is actually significantly better than I anticipated.

Frankie is back now, what?


----------



## Trophies

Tay...you just got knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Frankie should get the win over all 5 of them lol


----------



## lesenfanteribles

So concerned with making out


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Tay, Paige..damn..


----------



## kyledriver

Lol the only face got pinned.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## redban

Not bad for a filler match, crowd woke up at the end, popped when Sammy kicked Tay. Paige looks good in the ring


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

THANK YOU SAMMY!!

THANK YOU SAMMY!!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

TKO is a great fucking finisher.


----------



## Geeee

I think PVZ should just keep it simple. Punches, kicks and brawling


----------



## FrankenTodd

Those of you whom are drunk….. you’re the Real MVPs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212

JR: " What a hell of a match!" 🤣

Thirsty JR strikes again.


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn. That was visually impressive spot by Sammy & Tay.


----------



## TMTT

We still have five matches left, less is more.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Did that match need to be on ppv? No.

Did the right team win? Yes.

Did I enjoy it? Yes.

Now end this damn feud.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Sooooo much filler.


----------



## Mainboy

FrankenTodd said:


> Those of you whom are drunk….. you’re the Real MVPs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m absolutely jealous.


----------



## kyledriver

Sammy did kick her headnoff though I thoroughly enjoyed that

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

The PVZ-Conti spots were the best parts of that match


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Darby Allin vs. Kyle O'Reilly... are we sure this is a pay per view, and not an episode of Rampage?


----------



## BMark66

At least Scorpio can feud with someone else now


----------



## KingofKings1524

The mass exodus out of the theater when KOR walked to the ring haha


----------



## PavelGaborik

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>



Pictures are one thing, seeing live is another.

And honestly it's pretty small there too.

Not saying I wouldn't smash, but eh.


----------



## KrysRaw1

This shit is way too long of a ppv


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Randy Lahey said:


> The PVZ-Conti spots were the best parts of that match


I am guessing you missed the part where Tay Conti got her teeth kicked in?


----------



## kyledriver

Mainboy said:


> I’m absolutely jealous.


Grab a beer, join us!

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Darby vs. KhORisma vacuum.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Dr. Middy

Thank god for Kaz, but this match was complete dogshit. 

Who were the heels? Everybody? Why did Kaz leave yet come back 30 seconds later? Why did Sammy and Tay look like heels but then start making comebacks being outnumbered? What is this, who the fuck should I cheer for? 

ONE STAR, for Kaz. Fuck that match.


----------



## ThirdMan

Whoanma said:


> Who are the faces?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531097544436002816


----------



## kyledriver

Why are these 2 fighting?!

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

KrysRaw1 said:


> Still bangable!


Not denying that, wouldn't hesitate lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This is the worst AEW PPV in terms of match quality.*


----------



## Gn1212

This is gonna be banger but it has no business being on the PPV.
Should have saved it for Dynamite.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> Who are the faces?


Like late 90's WWF with Harts vs DX vs Nation


----------



## ElTerrible

I think somebody will debut here after what happened early with other late filler addition of Jade&Anna, probably Gargano.


----------



## Araxen

kyledriver said:


> Why are these 2 fighting?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


They are fighting because TK has some weird notion he needs to delay the main event past the NBA game tonight.


----------



## RapShepard

Sammy and Frankie about dumb as fuck


----------



## Mainboy

kyledriver said:


> Grab a beer, join us!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Budweiser it is.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This is the worst AEW PPV in terms of match quality.*


Someone hasn't watched All Out 2020.


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This is the worst AEW PPV in terms of match quality.*


You're so big on the women. Britt and Ruby had a banger of a match. Give them some credit.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This is the worst AEW PPV in terms of match quality.*


Revolution 2021 is in a class of its own in that regard.

All Out 2020 was also worse to this point as well, by a large margin imo.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Why does KOR have weird back marks?


----------



## DRose1994

Darby’s one of their biggest stars, and one of their only homegrown stars. It’s crazy to me that this match had a two day build. He should’ve had a moderate-major program for the past 3-4 weeks at least.


----------



## RapShepard

When did Kyle break Sting's ankle?


----------



## kyledriver

Mainboy said:


> Budweiser it is.


Way to give into peer pressure.






Im kidding[emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman

Kaz is in incredible shape and still so sharp in the ring. Still crazy WWE dropped the ball on him twice!


----------



## Mr316

FrankenTodd said:


> Those of you whom are drunk….. you’re the Real MVPs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am. What a fucking disaster of a show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## KrysRaw1

Gn1212 said:


> You're so big on the women. Britt and Ruby had a banger of a match. Give them some credit.


Not really. Match was so so. Britt winning was good though 👌


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> When did Kyle break Sting's ankle?


He doesn't like old people who wear makeup.


----------



## Gn1212

RapShepard said:


> When did Kyle break Sting's ankle?


Dynamite when Cole beat Jeff I believe.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sting and Darby earlier


----------



## kyledriver

Is darby wearing a kilt?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## RoganJosh

Another reason why I don't like Darby, he's now wearing a skirt. Ffs.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Is Darby okay? That knee was gross.

Crowd is fucking dead.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> He doesn't like old people who wear makeup.


[emoji23][emoji23]


Gn1212 said:


> Dynamite when Cole beat Jeff I believe.


I must've flipped the channel or something


----------



## KrysRaw1

Darby is fucked. He probably likes pain anyway


----------



## RFalcao

5 matchs left


----------



## KrysRaw1

PavelGaborik said:


> Is Darby okay? That knee was gross.
> 
> Crowd is fucking dead.


This is when you just do cocaine like Khan and book matches randomly with no backstory.


----------



## Gn1212

Is Darby dead?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

RFalcao said:


> 5 matchs left


Four, no?

JAS vs. BCC
Womens Title
Tag Title
World Title

Am I missing one?


----------



## 3venflow

They have a huge Dynamite on Weds that could have a crowd as big as tonight's. A few of these matches would hae suited it well. Is Tony trying to wrap up every arc and begin a whole new cycle of stories?


----------



## Trophies

Jesus Christ Darby


----------



## CovidFan

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The director's the real MVP here. Nobody knew Sammy was waiting there and then comes a kick out of nowhere. Good stuff.


----------



## kyledriver

Omfg darby

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing Finer

This PPV is far far too long. We should be well on the way to the main event at this point, instead we've got to sit through this heatless match, a triple threat tag team tussle, Stadium Stampede 2.0 and the women's Championship match before it.


----------



## RapShepard

RoganJosh said:


> Another reason why I don't like Darby, he's now wearing a skirt. Ffs.


What you got against skirts bruh


----------



## KrysRaw1

Darby is ready to kill.himself


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

RoganJosh said:


> Another reason why I don't like Darby, he's now wearing a skirt. Ffs.


----------



## kyledriver

This Miami game is Turning into a nail biter

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Darby really doesn't give a fuck lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Darby is going to die in the ring.

Guy is entertaining as fuck but way too damn wreckless.


----------



## Nothing Finer

This is ridiculously dangerous.


----------



## Whoanma

Darby must win.


----------



## KrysRaw1

BORINGGGGGGG. END THIS SHIT


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This PPV and Day will be included in the Rise and Fall of AEW DVD lmao


----------



## Ace

This PPV has been pretty boring. Easily AEW's weakest by far.


----------



## PavelGaborik

KrysRaw1 said:


> This is when you just do cocaine like Khan and book matches randomly with no backstory.


I could use some cocaine right about now.


----------



## Gn1212

Very good match. Shame it was thrown into a packed card like this.


----------



## ThirdMan

If the NBA game goes into overtime, Anarchy In The Arena is gonna start at a Celine Dion concert.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Whoanma said:


> Darby must win.


I will laugh so fucking hard...Tony and his NXT geeks all win lmao


----------



## KrysRaw1

SHAME TONY DOESN'T JUST TELL THE REF IN EAR TO END THIS SHIT. VINCE WOULD. CROWD DEAD AS FUCKKKK


----------



## Ace

Khan needs to stop signing every free agent, it leads to bloated PPV cards like this.

Quality > Quantity.


----------



## holy

Why is this show so long?? I tuned in just now thinking it would be Punk's world title match or the Daniel Bryan match, but I'm hearing that there are still 5 matches left???


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> You're so big on the women. Britt and Ruby had a banger of a match. Give them some credit.


*Why are you lying? It was AWFUL!*


----------



## Boldgerg

First hour was great. It's been pretty crap since and is looking like ending at 6am UK time. Might have to tap out soon.


----------



## redban

The Ruby soho sharpshooter


----------



## RapShepard

Gn1212 said:


> Very good match. Shame it was thrown into a packed card like this.


Definitely something that could be waged over the TNT title if it wasn't trapped in purgatory right now.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Araxen said:


> They are fighting because TK has some weird notion he needs to delay the main event past the NBA game tonight.


They are fighting because KOR pillmanized Sting's leg.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Okay the Hart stuff needs to stop. Its being overdone.


----------



## Araxen

What is with the terrible Scorpion Deathlocks tonight? Take some pride in your work. Good lord.


----------



## PavelGaborik

holy said:


> Why is this show so long?? I tuned in just now thinking it would be Punk's world title match or the Daniel Bryan match, but I'm hearing that there are still 5 matches left???


Go do a few bumps, come back in an hour.


----------



## redban

holy said:


> Why is this show so long?? I tuned in just now thinking it would be Punk's world title match or the Daniel Bryan match, but I'm hearing that there are still 5 matches left???


They’re waiting for Celtics and Heat to finish


----------



## La Parka

if JR can make it to the 2 am main event.

this performance will go down as incredible


----------



## RapShepard

Boldgerg said:


> First hour was great. It's been pretty crap since and is looking like ending at 6am UK time. Might have to tap out soon.


You got this believe in yourself


----------



## One Shed

Trophies said:


> Britt and Cole gonna do some freaky stuff with that cup? lol


Everyone can be thankful Sammy and Tay did not win the cup.


----------



## KrysRaw1

ripcitydisciple said:


> They are fighting because KOR pillmanized Sting's leg.


This is one of the worst matches tonight. Boring as shit


----------



## kyledriver

My God. It eqs fucking awful. Me and my friends at 10 years old would be crying laughing watching this shit. 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Why are you lying? It was AWFUL!*


And then you moan about the lack of female segments, lol.


----------



## Nothing Finer

holy said:


> Why is this show so long?? I tuned in just now thinking it would be Punk's world title match or the Daniel Bryan match, but I'm hearing that there are still 5 matches left???


They're delaying it so the main event doesn't clash with the NBA Semi Finals, in the belief that people will finish watching the NBA then buy the PPV for one match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Boldgerg said:


> First hour was great. It's been pretty crap since and is looking like ending at 6am UK time. Might have to tap out soon.


I've brought popcorn for the energy


----------



## PavelGaborik

That coffin drop counter was pretty awesome.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Two Sheds said:


> Everyone can be thankful Sammy and Tay did not win the cup.


1 cup and 2 geeks


----------



## RapShepard

Nothing Finer said:


> They're delaying it so the main event doesn't clash with the NBA Semi Finals, in the belief that people will finish watching the NBA then buy the PPV for one match.


I mean most of their PPVs tend to be 4+ hours anyway


----------



## Chris22

The ref's must get the fear when they're told they are reffing a Darby match.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

RapShepard said:


> I mean most of their PPVs tend to be 4+ hours anyway


Actually, none of their PPVs have ever gone over 4.

And I hope in future, they don't.


----------



## Whoanma

Air knee.


----------



## KrysRaw1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I've brought popcorn for the energy


You need Tony Khan's coke lol


----------



## kyledriver

This is a no dq match?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan

The best way to do away with all this Sammy/Tay/Scorpio Sky TNT title nonsense is just to set up a TNT title match between Sammy and Scorpio on Dynamite, and then introduce a "surprise" third person into the match. It's Wardlow, he squashes everyone. Stacks them, pins them. Problem solved.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Crowd would likely be into a Draby match. But 3 hours in and 4-5 matches still left? People are probably looking at thier watches. I don't blame them. This is just too much. I think (hope) TK will learn from this though.


----------



## kyledriver

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## KrysRaw1

THIS ppv has turned into a pile of shit.


----------



## Trophies

Damn. Great match. Darby is crazy. KOR getting a win back.


----------



## La Parka

NXT black and gold doing better than they did at survivor series vs raw and smackdown three years ago.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

This has been a fantastic match but honestly this could have been a dynamite main event


----------



## kyledriver

That'd his finish?[email protected]

Lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## redban

A clean, fairly dominant win over Darby … they’re pushing Oreilly hard


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wow, did not see KOR going over here.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Seeing way more of Kyle O'Reilly's asscheek than I ever needed to see...


----------



## The XL 2

The booking of this show has been yikes


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I will laugh so fucking hard...Tony and his NXT geeks all win lmao


OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!! LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531104110874791938


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

KoR is incredible in the ring.

He's just boring.


----------



## Whoanma

I can’t believe this shite. What the fork is wrong with Khan?


----------



## Geeee

That was a good match but I hate KOR winning


----------



## FrankenTodd

Serena needs some carbs, bitch looks twice her age


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

KoR is impressive in the ring but I am NOT a fan of him beating one of AEW's big success stories. TK is way too infatuated with the UE. Hopefully Darby gets a rematch and wins. Having the refugees come in and beat the organic success stories of AEW is not the way.


----------



## KrysRaw1

So much for Darby


----------



## Mr316

This show is a mess. Nothing is clicking. Crowd is asleep and I understand why.


----------



## kyledriver

Give the belt to dweeb 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## KrysRaw1

FrankenTodd said:


> Serena needs some carbs, bitch looks twice her age
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinda crack headish


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

O'Reilly winning does nothing for anyone, dude's a jobber status guy and he's getting wins over one of AEW's future stars.


----------



## RainmakerV2

TK wants to blow Cole and the UE worse than Baker.


----------



## kyledriver

She's definitely had botox n shit. It looks like she's wearing a mask.



Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

FrankenTodd said:


> Serena needs some carbs, bitch looks twice her age
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a bulimic Becky.


----------



## Boldgerg

Serena looks more like a meth addict every time I see her.


----------



## ElTerrible

I kind of got the win over Jungle Boy with regards to the Christian storyline advancement, but after this result they might as well re-brand KOR as The Pillar Pisser.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531104110874791938


Revolution 2020. He beat Sammy

He also beat Cody on a PPV too.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Darby's direction has been shit ever since he lost the TNT Championship.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

KrysRaw1 said:


> 1 cup and 2 geeks


Sammy would have just got this card


----------



## Chris22

WrestleFAQ said:


> Seeing way more of Kyle O'Reilly's asscheek than I ever needed to see...


Damn...I missed it..lol!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

wow didnt realize this event was 4 hours


----------



## PavelGaborik

Really good match, I like KOR but eh, not sure he should've went over Darby.

Deeb should win here, but she won't.


----------



## kyledriver

Fuck when was the last time thunder Rosa wrestle'd?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212

I liked Deeb's old theme. 🤣


----------



## La Parka

I like Deeb in the ring but I’ll never see her the same way after that segment the other week.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

MJF prolly leaving because clearly the Elite and their fucking buddies are all in charge in booking and booking themselves over...SMH trash


----------



## Trophies

Well I hope this match is better than Rosa's booking since she won the title.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Just checked the live chat on my stream:

"Thunder Rosa looks like she can take some big dick"


Last time I do that.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Ace said:


> Khan needs to stop signing every free agent, it leads to bloated PPV cards like this.
> 
> Quality > Quantity.


Nah, he can just cut the entire womens division.

All the men tonight on the card should be on it


----------



## Gn1212

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> wow didnt realize this event was 4 hours


Aren't all their PPVs 4+ hours.


----------



## Whoanma

I hated these undisputed f*ckers in nXt and now Khan books them even stronger in AEW.


----------



## Chris22

This will be a nice defense for Thunder Rosa, I'm expecting a solid match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

That was probably a great match but i couldnt tell you, im half passed out drunk seeing stars


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Thunder Rosa and Serena Deeb have MOTN on a silver platter. The bar is in hell.*


----------



## redban

Love Rosa’s attire👍


----------



## Gn1212

Excalibur's mic wasn't working. 🤣


----------



## RFalcao

Deeb is skinny


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Thunder Rosa's ass is looking nice and bubbly in that outfit.


----------



## Whoanma

Rosa and Deeb.


----------



## Gn1212

Crowd woke up. Second wind?

Hope the stupid reporters don't suck up to Tony about the card in the media scrum. It's unnecessarily long.


----------



## RapShepard

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Actually, none of their PPVs have ever gone over 4.
> 
> And I hope in future, they don't.


Pretty positive Revolution was 4hours


----------



## kyledriver

She does look extra skinny. It's a shame what body dysmorphia does to people. If only she knew we like a little meat to grab onto lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorromire

Taking bets. How many times will Aubrey inject herself into camera view, make faces, or over dramatise in an attempt to get focus onto herself?

I'm going with 50.


----------



## Boldgerg

Seriously Deeb genuinely looks 55. How hard has her life been?


----------



## KrysRaw1

Just do Punk vs Page. No body gives a shit about anything else left


----------



## PavelGaborik

I am so fucking drunk.


----------



## ThirdMan

kyledriver said:


> Fuck when was the last time thunder Rosa wrestle'd?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Battle Of The Belts, on a Saturday night, against Nyla Rose. I believe she's been nursing some nagging injuries, which is why she's mostly been limited to promos on the regular shows (only around 15 total minutes of screen time since she won the title).


----------



## KrysRaw1

Did AEW sign Brian Hebner the ref?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

It's still morning but I have a whole bottle of Jacks available, surely it's no biggie if I have some?


----------



## kyledriver

Does anybody remember spoony? He used to do this shoe called wrestlewrestle

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

RapShepard said:


> Pretty positive Revolution was 4hours


Just under, I believe.

Not by a lot. Perhaps something like 3 hours, 50 something minutes. But none have gone _over_ 4 hours.

That's far too long for a PPV.


----------



## Sad Panda

PavelGaborik said:


> I am so fucking drunk.


Same man.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Rosa channeling Doink the Clown with her wardrobe choice isn't helping this match. Clown polkadots ehm no


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

These two have great chemistry.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Is Thunder Rosa covered in those price stickers you use when you're having a yard sale?


----------



## Gn1212

Very good start from these 2.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's still morning but I have a whole bottle of Jacks available, surely it's no biggie if I have some?


Go for it! I'll be drinking more than I expected....Looks like we're gonna be here for awhile!


----------



## TMTT

PavelGaborik said:


> I am so fucking drunk.


I need to drink more.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This live chat is fucking insane

Person A: Yo anyone ever tried standing 69 before?

Person B: Yeah and when I finished I tombstone piledrived her ass


----------



## kyledriver

Serenas the type of chick you have a kne jight stand with and leave in the middle of the night when you sober up.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Gn1212 said:


> Excalibur's mic wasn't working. 🤣


Some English guy cut it, allegedly.


----------



## RFalcao

Deeb is 35....


----------



## Gn1212

Women are stealing the show tonight. 😬


----------



## Dr. Middy

These two gel really well. Legitimately a really fun match so far.


----------



## kyledriver

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> This live chat is fucking insane
> 
> Person A: Yo anyone ever tried standing 69 before?
> 
> Person B: Yeah and when I finished I tombstone piledrived her ass


Wrestle porn

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

RFalcao said:


> Deeb is 35....


Younger than Charlotte.


----------



## kyledriver

RFalcao said:


> Deeb is 35....


Fucjkkkkk I thought she wa early 40s. That's tough

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

TMTT said:


> I need to drink more.


Get on it, you still have 4 matches to go to reach blackout stage!


----------



## 3venflow

HoB vs DT is still my MOTN followed by Bucks vs Hardys and MJF vs Wardlow (for the story closure and impact). Since then, it's lost momentum and having three and a half women's matches is completely unnecessary. Some of these matches would have gone over well on TV but feel like there padding out the show here. There's still hope for a strong finish with the remaining matches.


----------



## Randy Lahey

RFalcao said:


> Deeb is 35....


rough looking 35.


----------



## RapShepard

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Just under, I believe.
> 
> Not by a lot. Perhaps something like 3 hours, 50 something minutes. But none have gone _over_ 4 hours.
> 
> That's far too long for a PPV.


Gotcha all I know is their shit tend to end around midnight. The alcohol be flowing so I could be wrong


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

kyledriver said:


> Wrestle porn
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


EVERYTHING is a work









Pro wrestler "predetermines" orgasm


Since the word “fake” is generally frowned upon in her line of work, independent professional wrestler Lexxi Sizzle prefers to describe unfulfilling sexual encounters as “predetermined” orgasms. Despite her enthusiastic vocalizations during lovemaking, Sizzle’s orgasms are typically a “work” —...




www.kayfabenews.com


----------



## kyledriver

Im gonna be hungover as fuck at work tomorrow. But I'd rather be paid to be hungover, than waste a day off lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## RFalcao

kyledriver said:


> Serenas the type of chick you have a kne jight stand with and leave in the middle of the night when you sober up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


She is now to skinny


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Deeb is good at this wrestling thing.


----------



## One Shed

OK finally home again and with booze.


----------



## RapShepard

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's still morning but I have a whole bottle of Jacks available, surely it's no biggie if I have some?


It's no biggie as long as you order a sandwich with it


----------



## TMTT

Being a coach in WWE probably added more years.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

NBA still has 8.5 minutes to go too. That’s an eternity in a competitive nationally televised game. 🤣


----------



## Whoanma

Aubrey overacting.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Does anyone reading this think Serena Deeb has a chance in hell of winning?


----------



## PavelGaborik

My real life friends/family accuse me of drinking too much and being a bad influence on others and I strongly deny it.

Then I find myself on a Sunday night, blackout drunk encouraging random internet strangers on a professional wrestling forum to drink more so that they can get obliterated with me.

Maybe they're right? Nawh, fuck that.

Cheers boys!


----------



## One Shed

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Some English guy cut it, allegedly.


I am thinking more someone in Louisville taking some Codecademy classes.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

kyledriver said:


> Im gonna be hungover as fuck at work tomorrow. But I'd rather be paid to be hungover, than waste a day off lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Tomorrow is Memorial Day. Nobody here in the states works.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Just end the misery. This show fucking blows. Tony Khan is a miserable sack of shit at booking.


----------



## PavelGaborik

WrestleFAQ said:


> Does anyone reading this think Serena Deeb has a chance in hell of winning?


No, not realistically.

I think she should though.


----------



## RFalcao

Many won't agree with me but AEW needs to hire Deonna Purazzo.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PavelGaborik said:


> My real life friends/family accuse me of drinking too much and being a bad influence on others and I strongly deny it.
> 
> Then I find myself on a Sunday night, blackout drunk encouraging random internet strangers on a professional wrestling forum to drink more so that they can get obliterated with me.
> 
> Maybe they're right? Nawh, fuck that.
> 
> Cheers boys!


As someone who works with alcohol, 

Some people might call you an alcoholic

I say you're a fucking good customer.


----------



## ElTerrible

RFalcao said:


> Deeb is 35....


Same age as Shida. Damn. Now I get where the animosity and jealousy came from.


----------



## RapShepard

I don't like Deeb, she's such a Nattie


----------



## imscotthALLIN

Lucky for Tony the Heat are complete chokers.


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> As someone who works with alcohol,
> 
> Some people might call you an alcoholic
> 
> I say you're a fucking good customer.


Look at us, bonding and shit.


----------



## kyledriver

PavelGaborik said:


> My real life friends/family accuse me of drinking too much and being a bad influence on others and I strongly deny it.
> 
> Then I find myself on a Sunday night, blackout drunk encouraging random internet strangers on a professional wrestling forum to drink more so that they can get obliterated with me.
> 
> Maybe they're right? Nawh, fuck that.
> 
> Cheers boys!


See, we have a lot of similarities. Lmao.


CHEERS

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Yeah, this has been the MOTN so far.


----------



## Gn1212

1 hour to go, 3 matches left.


----------



## kyledriver

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Tomorrow is Memorial Day. Nobody here in the states works.


I'm just a simple Canadian. 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Thunder Rosa's attire looks completely and totally retarded.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jesus Christ Aubrey's voice is horrible to listen to.


----------



## Geeee

WrestleFAQ said:


> Does anyone reading this think Serena Deeb has a chance in hell of winning?


I dunno. AEW has not really gotten behind Thunder Rosa as champ. I could see them taking it off her. Probably not here though, I suppose.


----------



## One Shed

imscotthALLIN said:


> Lucky for Tony the Heat are complete chokers.


I think the game would have to have 8 overtimes for it to be in danger of still being in during the main event of this PPV.


----------



## TMTT

PavelGaborik said:


> My real life friends/family accuse me of drinking too much and being a bad influence on others and I strongly deny it.
> 
> Then I find myself on a Sunday night, blackout drunk encouraging random internet strangers on a professional wrestling forum to drink more so that they can get obliterated with me.
> 
> Maybe they're right? Nawh, fuck that.
> 
> Cheers boys!


If we all are adults, then it is all right.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Gn1212 said:


> 1 hour to go, 3 matches left.


It's going over, Tony received permission to go over.


----------



## mnvikings

RFalcao said:


> Many won't agree with me but AEW needs to hire Deonna Purazzo.


How many wrestlers do they need? they got Toni Storm, Bunny, Penelope Ford, Red Velvet, and many others they barely use.


----------



## One Shed

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Jesus Christ Aubrey's voice is horrible to listen to.


You secretly wish she operated a sex hotline


----------



## Chris22

This match is so freaking good. I also like Thunder Rosa's gear.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Damn. What a dreadful match.


----------



## RapShepard

kyledriver said:


> I'm just a simple Canadian.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Celebrate Memorial Day as an Ally


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Fig 4 spot


----------



## One Shed

kyledriver said:


> I'm just a simple Canadian.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Tell your boss you identify as American for holidays.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Id rather see OC. This match blows.


----------



## DRose1994

This match had been very, very good. One of their best womens matches ever. It’s 11PM though and every match has gone 15-20 minutes so I’m exhausted.


----------



## redban

C’mon , what kinda Cloverleaf is that. The iceman would be ashamed


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Two Sheds said:


> You secretly wish she operated a sex hotline


Well that's one way to get my dick to shrivel up.


----------



## Gn1212

Deeb v Rosa
KOR v Darby
Rube v Britt
Hardys v Bucks

Best matches of the night so far for me.
I know, I know, how about HOB v DT? Not my cup of tea. Too car crashy.


----------



## Araxen

This crowd is DEAD.


----------



## One Shed

KrysRaw1 said:


> Id rather see OC. This match blows.


You take that back, monster.


----------



## kyledriver

I'm drunk. I'm gonna get stoned and eat chicken fingers. The good kind.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

This is a good match, technically levels ahead of the other women's matches (+ Tay vs PvZ) tonight. No surprise as both are coaches/trainers and understand match structure, selling, etc.


----------



## PavelGaborik

kyledriver said:


> See, we have a lot of similarities. Lmao.
> 
> 
> CHEERS
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


The most entertaining part of this night might be seeing who is still capable of typing coherently between you and I by the end of the PPV.

😄


----------



## Boldgerg

I hate women's wrestling.

There I said it.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Araxen said:


> This crowd is DEAD.


They been watching womens wrestling for 15 minutes


----------



## kyledriver

PavelGaborik said:


> The most entertaining part of this night might be seeing who is still capable of typing coherently between you and I by the end of the PPV.


Your punctuation is still on point. The drunker I get the lewa I care lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## CovidFan

Boldgerg said:


> I hate women's wrestling.
> 
> There I said it.


I've said it many times yet it continues to show up on my screen.


----------



## redban

Good match. Both women are smooth in the ring 

Could’ve given Serena some more false finishes at the end thoughf


----------



## PavelGaborik

kyledriver said:


> I'm drunk. I'm gonna get stoned and eat chicken fingers. The good kind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Love the TPB reference.

Funny fact : TPB was filmed just a couple of hours away from me here in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Whoanma

Unexpected outcome, right?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## PavelGaborik

kyledriver said:


> Your punctuation is still on point. The drunker I get the lewa I care lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Don't make me bust out the whiskey again, I'll end up banned within the hour.


----------



## Dr. Middy

That was really good, one of the better women's matches AEW has done in awhile. A lot better than when Rosa faced Britt.


----------



## redban

The basketball game should be done by end of this cluster tag match


----------



## Sad Panda

Is there a chance Eddie actually kills
Jericho tonight? 

That would sure make headlines.


----------



## Chan Hung

This second half of show has been brutally horrible. Just calling it how it is. Show is too long and dragging, the crowd is mostly dead for the show.


----------



## One Shed

I really hope this next thing does not have any teleporting.


----------



## TMTT

You fucked up!


----------



## One Shed

Sad Panda said:


> Is there a chance Eddie actually kills
> Jericho tonight?
> 
> That would sure make headlines.


Low, but non-zero.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Honestly that was a good match but drunk Pavel only cares about a few matches left. 

I'm up for this shit, straight the fuck up.

LETS GOOOOOO


----------



## BMark66

Clockwork orange


----------



## Sad Panda

hahaha “shits about to hit the fan”


----------



## Gn1212

PavelGaborik said:


> It's going over, Tony received permission to go over.


Permission for his PPV? 🤣


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## NXT Only

BCC and LAX not coming out in Matching clothes


----------



## Chris22

Justin Roberts lmao!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## redban

What are they wearing !


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Klu Klux Klan have arrived.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

God bless that opening.


----------



## ElTerrible

The women got the crowd back a little after the one hour intermission. Thunder Rosa is over big time in Vegas.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Araxen said:


> This crowd is DEAD.


Do you blame them? They have an absurd amount of matches and none of them have been good outside of The Hardyz match. Hopefully this anarchy match makes up for it


----------



## PavelGaborik

Gn1212 said:


> Permission for his PPV? 🤣


Yes, you have timelines for PPV's as well, hence why they exist.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Yeah, crowd sounds well dead.

lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Did Tony hire Vince Russo to book this PPV????


----------



## redban

On the subject of Judas, check out this new gem by Fozzy (serious; it’s good)


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chris22

Are they gonna start stripping?! lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## 3venflow

Moxley entering like at DON 2019.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Got three quarters left.

Try and finish it in the next hour surely???


----------



## Trophies

Bryan just got done mowing the lawn...time for a wrestling match!


----------



## Sad Panda

Danielson coming through the crowd!! Nexus!


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Do you blame them? They have an absurd amount of matches and none of them have been good outside of The Hardyz match. Hopefully this anarchy match makes up for it


KOR/Darby, Serena/Rosa, Wardlow squashing MJF were all entertaining.

Can't disagree regarding the ridiculous amount of matches though


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

PPV about to pick up


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Pisses me off Bryan is now this


----------



## redban

Less than a minute for Celtics to win


----------



## Sad Panda

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 123418
> 
> 
> Got three quarters left.
> 
> Try and finish it in the next hour surely???


I bet you can’t!


----------



## NXT Only

Please leave the music playing


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Keep Wild Thing playing through the whole match.


----------



## Sad Panda

Ok This is awesome


----------



## Geeee

LOL brawling while the music is on. Reminding me of New Jack


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

They’re New Jacking this, fuck yeah


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 123418
> 
> 
> Got three quarters left.
> 
> Try and finish it in the next hour surely???


Fucking weird how ABV differentiates per country.

It's 47% here.

Bottoms up dude, get the fuck at it.


----------



## Gn1212

This is fucking awesome!

Keep the music!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

They just playing Wild Thing on repeat


----------



## God Movement

Can they turn this music off?


----------



## RapShepard

Imagine getting burned in your face and having to come out to somebody else's music


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

PavelGaborik said:


> The Klu Klux Klan have arrived.


----------



## redban

That song always reminds me of Major League, Charlie Sheen as Vaughn


----------



## FrankenTodd

[emoji1787][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Lmao restarting the music.


----------



## Sad Panda

Maybe it’s because I’m drunk but this match makes
Me
Want to fight lmao 

This is Awesome


----------



## Mainboy

Major botch with music,


----------



## PavelGaborik

Dude am I watching ECW circa 1996 rn?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*FIRE THE AEW SOUND GUY IMMEDIATELY, HOLY SHIT!*


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

The crowd still singing lmao.

They're dead though, apparently.


----------



## elo

Tony is snorting so much coke backstage jamming to Wild Thing.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531111366479716353


----------



## Gn1212

This is insane!
God I want to be in that crowd! 🤣


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

WE'RE RUNNING IT BACK!!!


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Keep Wild Thing playing through the whole match.


Confirmed. Khan reads Wrestling Forum.


----------



## TMTT




----------



## Geeee

I think Daddy Magic found an artery


----------



## Nothing Finer

This is more like a very violent music video than any wrestling match I've ever seen. I fully approve.


----------



## Chris22

Daniel Garcia though!


----------



## holy

LOL! This Daniel Bryan 8 man tag is gonna be wrestled with that music on in the background??

I'm turning this shit off!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Yo this is fucked


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Wild Thing isn't Natural Born Killaz but I'll take it. 

Ah, New Jack.


----------



## 3venflow

Stadium Stampede is all grown up. 😍


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Alright drinking game lads 

Drink everytime they say Wild Thing


----------



## NXT Only

Jericho might have just ruined the match


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Ok turn the music off


----------



## PavelGaborik

holy said:


> LOL! This Daniel Bryan 8 man tag is gonna be wrestled with that music on in the background??
> 
> I'm turning this shit off!


LOL BYE


----------



## God Movement

Have to watch this on mute.


----------



## Araragi

Is this the New Jack memorial match?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Call that a knife?


----------



## Trophies

Jericho sick of that damn music haha


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Alright drinking game lads
> 
> Drink everytime they say Wild Thing


Im already drunk are you trying to kill me


----------



## PavelGaborik

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Ok turn the music off


Nawh let the song finish first.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

They have the song on nonstop repeat lol Wha is even going on here?


----------



## Gn1212

This is fucking genius! Crowd woke the fuck up!. 🤣


----------



## Whoanma

Jericho just turned face!!


----------



## Sad Panda

Please play natural born Killaz


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Bless all of those in here that aren't familar with New Jack.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

OH FUCK YOU JERICHO


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

LOL Jericho finally ending the music


----------



## Geeee

Imagine what this match will be like 20 years from now when they don't have the rights to Wild Thing


----------



## PavelGaborik

Sad Panda said:


> Please play natural born Killaz


If they don't it's the first song I'm playing post PPV.


----------



## Whoanma

That was crazy.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531112047223504898


----------



## ThirdMan

The basketball game's over. The PPV....may now commence.


----------



## redban

Celtics win, nba game done


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I just want Cornette's review of this match alone after the Dominos fiasco lol.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is already a million times better than the stadium stampede shit


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531112047223504898


The crowd is dead though apparently.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

That one dude from 2.0 is leaking


----------



## TMTT

redban said:


> Celtics win, nba game done


Damn, they might beat the Warriors.


----------



## Trophies

This match is corrupting JR.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Crowd is on fucking fire.

From dead to this in the span of 5 minutes, good shit.


----------



## Boxingfan

This match is insane!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

That Garcia piledriver was snug.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ok this is saving the show. This is absolutely bananas!


----------



## redban

So there’s the tag team with Swerve and company ; then Punk vs Page. Right?


----------



## One Shed

The abuse of all that mustard must make @LifeInCattleClass sick.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

This is the Michael Bay movie of wrestling matches. EXPLOSIONS


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Put the music back on


----------



## RFalcao

Jericho is 51, unbelievable


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

How can you not love pro wrestling?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> This second half of show has been brutally horrible. Just calling it how it is. Show is too long and dragging, the crowd is mostly dead for the show.


This match is saving the show


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

The pop if Wild Thing started playing again lmao


----------



## FrankenTodd

Security earning that paycheck tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

I love this match. Pure carnage


----------



## Trophies

Mox making sure the cooler is full and then LAUNCH lmao


----------



## Chris22

This shit is wild!


----------



## kyledriver

PavelGaborik said:


> Love the TPB reference.
> 
> Funny fact : TPB was filmed just a couple of hours away from me here in Nova Scotia.


No way! I'm in BC

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I feel like I'm watching drunk homeless men brawl in a back alley


----------



## FrankenTodd

A damn leash walk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

THIS IS INSANE! I am marking out ! Inject this into my veins


----------



## MrMeeseeks

This might be one of the greatest things I've even seen in pro wrestling


----------



## Trophies

RIP Jericho's knee


----------



## FrankenTodd

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I feel like I'm watching drunk homeless men brawl in a back alley


They’re in Vegas so you’re close 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

MrMeeseeks said:


> This might be one of the greatest things I've even seen in pro wrestling


This is amazing


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Someone is going up that escalator....


----------



## God Movement

I love this shit 1 million times more than flippy bullshit.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## WrestleFAQ

Fun comeback attempt by the Heat, but too little, too late.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Cornette is gonna pop a gasket watching this shit.


----------



## 3venflow

Garcia and Kingston trying to murder each other.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I don't want this match to end !


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

THIS IS THE AEW I KNOW !


----------



## Trophies

Mox we still got a couple matches left...chill


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

The submission through a table, haven't seen it since No Mercy N64


----------



## FrankenTodd

RIP Adam Page and Punk match 

They ain’t topping this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestleFAQ

This is almost making up for the first 3 hours of boredom.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I never thought I'd see a Boston Crab through a table 😆😆😆 
*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Magic Matt is Goated


----------



## God Movement

Garcia and Kingston making this shit look REAL. Which is the entire point.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

AEW! AEW! GIVE ME MORE!


----------



## Randy Lahey

I’d hate to be the guys that have to follow this match


----------



## MrMeeseeks

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This missed the best part mox checking to see if it's full


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

God Movement said:


> Garcia and Kingston making this shit look REAL. Which is the entire point.


Garcia is fantastic at that.

I remember him and Sammy going at it and it looked legit.

Great talent that Garcia.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

OMG MOXLEY YOU PSYCHO!


----------



## Randy Lahey

This is old school ECW match and Kingston is playing the role of Sandman


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Cool down Chris!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

AE FREAKING W!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Elevator went into business for itself


----------



## TMTT

Randy Lahey said:


> I’d hate to be the guys that have to follow this match


Tag team match ain't gotta chance.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This is wild !


----------



## One Shed

I think this is not a case of if someone is going to die in this match, but how many.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> Tag team match ain't gotta chance.


Nothing else is gonna stand a chance after this


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531114025412534272


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I no longer care about this show going way long. Let this go on for another hour!


----------



## Trophies

Everybody taking a little break haha


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531114025412534272


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

I am more surprised we haven't seen tacks yet!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

FrankenTodd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is wild, i can't stop watching


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I am more surprised we haven't seen tacks yet!


Give it a minute


----------



## Randy Lahey

Fire extinguisher spot lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

OMG!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

MOTY candidate


----------



## God Movement

So how do you win this match, pinfall? KO?


----------



## Gn1212

Mox caught with the blade. 🤣🤣🤣
Jim is gonna roast him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## kyledriver

I'm off the booze snd I'm on the weeeeeed

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## redban

Bryan and Jericho would make a great AEW singles feud


----------



## Gn1212

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> MOTY candidate


This feels like deja vu.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

There will be a bit of a delay to put the ring back together


----------



## Geeee

this match is 10 stars


----------



## TMTT

This is what GCW should be.


----------



## Trophies

Somebody getting caught on fire...


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Gn1212 said:


> This feels like deja vu.


This is seriously amazing


----------



## Jnewt

This PPV is going to end sometime early tuesday I'm guessing.


----------



## kyledriver

Omg it's like a horror movie

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

HAHAHA GASOLINE AFTER THE JELLY NUTELLA BOTCH!!!!


----------



## Whoanma

Here comes the Oscar performance…


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!


----------



## One Shed

My wife definitely thinks someone is about to die and then Eddie walks out with gas.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol Eddie going to light shit on fire


----------



## Boxingfan

Holy shit


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This has fired the crowd up


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh Jesus


----------



## La Parka

Jericho looks like the butcher with that bald spot


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

EDDIE YOU ARE A PSYCHO


----------



## God Movement

Danielson stopped Kingston from spending the next 25 years inside.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Kingston


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol Eddie Kingston attempted murder charge


----------



## One Shed

TMTT said:


> This is what GCW should be.


Instead it is just Jelly setting himself on fire.


----------



## kyledriver

Be-fozzy-lyed

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

This shit is crazy!


----------



## TMTT

Bryan is loving this.


----------



## Boxingfan




----------



## NXT Only

This has been such an amazing show.


----------



## 3venflow

Are Garcia and Daddy Magic dead in the basement?


----------



## Nothing Finer

This match is amazing.


----------



## One Shed

Hager is so out of place in all this.


----------



## kyledriver

I've been wrestling as jericho in video games since 1999.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Seeing Bryan Danielson do comebacks like that is so nostalgic


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Tony Schiavone just made me laugh out loud.


----------



## redban

Bryan with the F-word!!!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

God Movement said:


> Danielson stopped Kingston from spending the next 25 years inside.


Lol


----------



## kyledriver

Break the walls DOWN

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212

Tony saying it's the largest audience to watch Double Or Nothing ever?
Wonder how the PPV sales went.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chris22 said:


> This shit is crazy!


Agree, this saved the PPV and then some


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why the FUCK is Bryan eating the fall.


----------



## 3venflow

I called dissension costing the faces and it happened. I love that past feuds factored into the story.


----------



## La Parka

Santana and Ortiz really gettin that push since leavin Jericho!


----------



## Trophies

That was crazy. Didn't like Bryan taking the fall tho.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Bryan with the job


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## kyledriver

Jericho has really tiny nipples.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## RoganJosh

Jericho’s hair. Looks like the Crypt Keeper.


----------



## God Movement

Honestly, I think this match should have been elimination as opposed to a single fall.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Danielson BRAWLING is what everyone should aspire too
( and he already corners the market on TECHNICAL )


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

I was entirely sports entertained.


----------



## Randy Lahey

JR, this isn’t artwork. This is just guys beating the shit out of each other and it was awesome


----------



## FrankenTodd

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 123420













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Well then


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Bryan Danielson holding a cable around his neck

JR and Tony: "HE'S OUT!!!" 

🤦🏽‍♂️ *


----------



## PavelGaborik

Not a fan of the ending, amazing fucking match none the less.

This feud definitely isn't over.


----------



## Chris22

JR described it as an ugly classic 🤣


----------



## redban

I think Moxley is runner up in rankings, so he might be challenging for the belt. They didn’t want Kingston to take the pin because he and Jericho are the centerpiece of the feud . Bryan made sense to eat the fall


----------



## RapShepard

LMFAO Eddie got hoe'd 

Man has been dead for about 10 minutes


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 123420


----------



## DtX

Why did Bryan take the loss?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Blood and Guts next, please.


----------



## Boxingfan

Incredible match loved it!


----------



## redban

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Bryan Danielson holding a cable around his neck
> 
> JR and Tony: "HE'S OUT!!!"
> 
> 🤦🏽‍♂️ *


I agree. I kept waiting for him to drop his arms lifelessly


----------



## Trophies

Hey Andrade appearance.


----------



## Dr. Middy

That was better than it had any right to be. 

Also, going from legit wild wacky brawl with WILD THING blaring to an actual serious match with Bryan making a tremendous comeback I did not expect. Also, surprised he took the fall, but he legit was getting a knee submission after getting hit multiple times in the back of the leg with a bat, and choked with a rope. So it was as protected as could be.


----------



## Randy Lahey

This was easily motn. Nobody will tip that match.

Surorised BCC basically got their asskicked in the end


----------



## La Parka

What language does this man speak?


----------



## Boldgerg

Oh fucking hell, here's Andrade to set me off to sleep once and for all.


----------



## kyledriver

What on earth is he blabbering about?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

Andrade calling Private Party losers lmaoooo


----------



## 3venflow

RUSH! That should mean Dragon Lee isn't far behind.


----------



## Whoanma

OMG!!


----------



## Boldgerg

Who the fuck is that?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Boldgerg said:


> Oh fucking hell, here's Andrade to set me off to sleep once and for all.


Andrade is so boring


----------



## Nothing Finer

Who the fuck's that?


----------



## redban

Who the hell is the other dude with Andrade????


----------



## Whoanma

Los Ingobernables!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Idk who that dude is


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Chan Hung said:


> Damn Bryan with the job


True that sucks. But he was FANTASTIC in this natch.


----------



## Lorromire

AYYY, IT'S RUSH


----------



## kyledriver

Hola, MI Mexican amino. You don't know who tu es

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## DUSTY 74

It’s ABOUT DAMN TIME …. Nice acquisition


----------



## Chan Hung

So an unknown guy . Okay then.


----------



## Oracle

Someone from AAA?


----------



## Gn1212

redban said:


> Who the hell is the other dude with Andrade????


Rush.


----------



## One Shed

And now they have a segment of Andrade attempting to talk? Do they want to put everyone to sleep?


----------



## La Parka

Nothing Finer said:


> Who the fuck's that?


ROOSH


----------



## The XL 2

I think AEW has more guys on their roster than WCW did in 1998


----------



## Trophies

That other guy looks important.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

redban said:


> Who the hell is the other dude with Andrade????


Thats Juan


----------



## Oracle

Gn1212 said:


> Rush.


and who the fuck is rush


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Saw the white suit and thought it was Naito


----------



## RapShepard

Another attempt to get Andrade over


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

What is this crap ?


----------



## redban

Gn1212 said:


> Rush.


Doesn’t ring a bell


----------



## kyledriver

Lio rush? 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnewt

La Parka said:


> What language does this man speak?


Spanglish with a mouthful of peanut butter.


----------



## FrankenTodd

That was awesome










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212

Bro, there is so much shit going in this PPV. 🤣


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RapShepard said:


> Another attempt to get Andrade over


Andrade will never be over


----------



## Boldgerg

Oh ffs Dante. Fuck off.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

That isn't Miro.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Obviously they gotta stall to fix the ring lol


----------



## One Shed

Who in the blue hell is that? Yet another guy Excalibur and two other people know?


----------



## NXT Only

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Saw the white suit and thought it was Naito


Me too but no way they do Naito that way


----------



## kyledriver

Fuck Dante Martin. Omfg I forgot about this match. This Is too much

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212

Google "Rush ROH" you lazy fucks. 🤣


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Lets go Team Taz.


----------



## La Parka

RapShepard said:


> Another attempt to get Andrade over


Vickie, Chavo, Laptop guy, Hardys group, random knife accessory and now ROOSH.

WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE CARE ABOUT THIS MAN!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oh no....Dante Cawtin


----------



## kyledriver

Why should we google it. If yoy sant us to care, THENTELL US! It's does t take rocket appliances 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## epfou1

Is this ppv going 5 hours?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Andrade: "HE'S THE BEST WRESTLER IN THE WORLD!"

The audience:







*


----------



## Lorromire

TEAM TAZ BETTER WIN


----------



## TMTT

Make this quick.


----------



## Oracle

Gn1212 said:


> Google "Rush ROH" you lazy fucks. 🤣


good hopefully that means Andrade can fuck off to ROH


----------



## Chris22

I'm thinking Jurassic Express retain here.


----------



## Gn1212

La Parka said:


> Vickie, Chavo, Laptop guy, Hardys group, random knife accessory and now ROOSH.
> 
> WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE CARE ABOUT THIS MAN!


That's what they should have done from the get go.

At least they admitted the previous stuff was the shits.


----------



## Whoanma

Gn1212 said:


> Google "Rush ROH" you lazy fucks. 🤣


While they’re at it they should Google Los Ingobernables as well. Not the Japan ones btw.


----------



## Boldgerg

Coming down the aisle, weighing... Fat...

KEEEEEITH LEEEEEEEE.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Taz commentating on Hook


----------



## Trophies

Kind of hope Starks and Hobbs win.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Chris22 said:


> I'm thinking Jurassic Express retain here.


No chance.

Christian will turn on Jungle Boy either tonight or on Dynamite due to the loss, imo.


----------



## NXT Only

Keith Lee be inhaling likes it’s some good weed in the air.


----------



## kyledriver

This is too much. This legit gonna be done at 9:30 pacific. 4.5 hours is too much. Make it 3.5 and everybody is happy.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

epfou1 said:


> Is this ppv going 5 hours?


Nah there's 1 match left after this. Probably another 40 mins


----------



## Gn1212

Anyone feeling Page v Punk having a quick finish?
Could we see the NJPW invasion there?


----------



## 3venflow

Rush is the founder of Los Ingobernables which branched out to Japan and is the group led by Naito. Andrade was part of the group when he was La Sombra.

Also, Rush was ROH World champion for a stretch. Very charismatic guy and his brother Dragon Lee is one of the best junior heavyweights around. They usually come as a package.

I'm just glad they're signing from outside WWE again. I'm fucking sick of feeling like I'm watching NXT sometimes. Rush types are the signings that excite me.


----------



## kyledriver

Boldgerg said:


> Coming down the aisle, weighing... Fat...
> 
> KEEEEEITH LEEEEEEEE.


I laughed 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

I’m exhausted…but I paid for this fucking shit.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Swerve and Lee should win this but they probably won't


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mr316 said:


> I’m exhausted…but I paid for this fucking shit.


2 matches left right ? This one and the ME


----------



## WrestleFAQ

It's long past due for Luchasaurus to take Jungle Boy's head off.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

Crowd is amped the fuck up against after that last banger.

Title change needs to happen here, question is who should take it?


----------



## Chris22

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> 2 matches left right ? This one and the ME


Yep!


----------



## Jnewt

That last match really worked up everyone. There's two cats having angry sex outside my window.


----------



## One Shed

NXT Only said:


> Keith Lee be inhaling likes it’s some good weed in the air.


That is chicken grease.


----------



## redban

Last time I stayed up this late watching a live PPV - Wrestlemania 19 in 2003, Brock pinned Angle well after midnight


----------



## One Shed

Jnewt said:


> That last match really worked up everyone. There's two cats having angry sex outside my window.


Are you sure it is not Marko Stunt and a doll?


----------



## NXT Only

Two Sheds said:


> That is chicken grease.


LMAOOOOOOOOO


----------



## alex0816

they seriously need to move half this roster to ROH or something. 

keep green ass dudes like private party, Anna Jay, Will hobbs, that dante lookin like a scared child 24/7 dude, along with some vets to help them like Scorpio, kaz, daniels, ego(be their world champ), lethal.

theres no reason to have a ppv be almost 5 hours long which this is about to be


----------



## RapShepard

Andrade's AEW run

1. Solo, fail

2. Solo with Vickie, fail

3. Solo with Chavo, fail

4. Solo with laptop guy, fail

5. With Matt Hardy, fail

6. Running his own stable, fail

7. Reuniting with tag team partner he hasn't seen since before Jungle Boy debuted, ???


----------



## Whoanma

Keith Lee, thank you for the memories.


----------



## Gn1212

Mr316 said:


> I’m exhausted…but I paid for this fucking shit.


Hahah, you can certainly not complain about the lack of content. But this is too much shit going. Good fucking lord Tony. What is he gonna do for Forbidden Door?


----------



## Trophies

This tag match got me jaded after the last match wondering why they're standing on the apron and not fighting lol


----------



## RapShepard

La Parka said:


> Vickie, Chavo, Laptop guy, Hardys group, random knife accessory and now ROOSH.
> 
> WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE CARE ABOUT THIS MAN!


Mother Fucker might need to just go by Andrade El Flairo at this point if he wants love


----------



## Geeee

If Jurassic Express loses here. All 4 pillars will have caught Ls tonight


----------



## NXT Only

My dad about Keith Lee “he big as shit”


----------



## PavelGaborik

kyledriver said:


> This is too much. This legit gonna be done at 9:30 pacific. 4.5 hours is too much. Make it 3.5 and everybody is happy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Meh, I'm drunk to the point where I'll watch forever.


----------



## Sad Panda

Seriously not sure if I’m gonna make the main event. The alcohol and lack of sleep are really
Tag teaming the fuck out of me right now. 

I’ll just drink some more I guess


----------



## NXT Only

Geeee said:


> If Jurassic Express loses here. All 4 pillars will have caught Ls tonight


Britt won


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Starks has always had that Michael Keaton Bruce Wayne-esque appearance


----------



## Sad Panda

NXT Only said:


> My dad about Keith Lee “he big as shit”


Your dad ain’t lyin!


----------



## NXT Only

Sad Panda said:


> Seriously not sure if I’m gonna make the main event. The alcohol and lack of sleep are really
> Tag teaming the fuck out of me right now.
> 
> I’ll just drink some more I guess


You don’t even have to work tomorrow. Tough it out.


----------



## Mr316

I feel like I’m being tortured at this point. Not enough delivered. Way too long. Crowd was a asleep most of the night.


----------



## Gn1212

Someone hook Keith Lee with a barber. That trim is shit.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Andrade's AEW run
> 
> 1. Solo, fail
> 
> 2. Solo with Vickie, fail
> 
> 3. Solo with Chavo, fail
> 
> 4. Solo with laptop guy, fail
> 
> 5. With Matt Hardy, fail
> 
> 6. Running his own stable, fail
> 
> 7. Reuniting with tag team partner he hasn't seen since before Jungle Boy debuted, ???


Attempting to form a coherent sentence ever, fail


----------



## PavelGaborik

Whoanma said:


> Keith Lee, thank you for the memories.
> View attachment 123421


That's the dude who went over Samoa Joe tonight.

Good stuff.


----------



## NXT Only

Starks is oozing charisma


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Stroke Daddy is so over.


----------



## 3venflow

That was priceless by Starks. 🤣


----------



## RapShepard

Sad Panda said:


> Seriously not sure if I’m gonna make the main event. The alcohol and lack of sleep are really
> Tag teaming the fuck out of me right now.
> 
> I’ll just drink some more I guess


You got this


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Attempting to form a coherent sentence ever, fail


Lol


----------



## One Shed

PavelGaborik said:


> Meh, I'm drunk to the point where I'll watch forever.


"Drink Forever!" Clap, clap, clap, clap, clap
"Drink Forever!" Clap, clap, clap, clap, clap


----------



## Geeee

Another broken neck for Ricky?


----------



## Derek30

I haven’t laughed at a moment in wrestling so hard in so long. Starks killed me 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik

Was done watching WWE when Swerve Scott was there, but this MF'er is fucking amazing in the ring.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Two Sheds said:


> "Drink Forever!" Clap, clap, clap, clap, clap
> "Drink Forever!" Clap, clap, clap, clap, clap


----------



## Gn1212

Mr316 said:


> I feel like I’m being tortured at this point. Not enough delivered. Way too long. Crowd was a asleep most of the night.


Not enough delivered? Crowd was asleep most of the night? I think 2-3 out if the 12 matches so far you can say the crowd was quite for. 
Show is too long sure but it certainly had a lot of stuff in it. Lots to digest.


----------



## redban

Swerve is awesome


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Swerve and Lee work very well together. Good use of both men.


----------



## One Shed

PavelGaborik said:


> That's the dude who went over Samoa Joe tonight.
> 
> Good stuff.


Must be a superhero, that dude can fly!


----------



## Gn1212

How the fuck is the crowd so lively?


----------



## Randy Lahey

The Swerve jumping off Keith Lee's chest is such an over spot


----------



## Sad Panda

NXT Only said:


> You don’t even have to work tomorrow. Tough it out.


I have work at 7 am brother Lmao


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Gn1212 said:


> How the fuck is the crowd so lively?


Credit to Rosa and Deeb, they brought them back.


----------



## Chan Hung

Can they already break up Jungle boy and Dino. The ruin this match.


----------



## Sad Panda

Gn1212 said:


> How the fuck is the crowd so lively?


They’re clearly basking in glory.


----------



## One Shed

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


I have a beer mug with that image in it haha.


----------



## Chris22

Randy Lahey said:


> The Swerve jumping off Keith Lee's chest is such an over spot


It was a cool spot.


----------



## Chan Hung

Sad Panda said:


> I have work at 7 am brother Lmao


What time is it there?


----------



## NXT Only

Gn1212 said:


> How the fuck is the crowd so lively?


Show has been amazing. They love this shit.


----------



## Whoanma

Big Hosses.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Swerve and Lee work very well together. Good use of both men.


Agreed. Plus Hobbs & Starks are solid.


----------



## One Shed

Randy Lahey said:


> The Swerve jumping off Keith Lee's chest is such an over spot


Lucky his foot did not get stuck.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Big meaty men slapping meat.


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine Lee and Hobbs as a team. Damn.


----------



## NXT Only

Holy shit


----------



## 3venflow

Holy shit at that dive.


----------



## God Movement

Crowd is tired and you can tell. Didn't pop huge for these two titans coming face to face


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

That's just impressive.


----------



## Chan Hung

Lee still with that little "BEARCAT GROWL" lol


----------



## RapShepard

Nice flip


----------



## Geeee

This match is pretty awesome too. Been a good ride since Thunder Rosa/Serena Deeb. Hope next PPV is a little leaner.


----------



## Chan Hung

Will Christian finally turn?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

I think three guys just saw their lives flash before their eyes.


----------



## Sad Panda

Chan Hung said:


> What time is it there?


1156 pm I’m in jersey


----------



## Whoanma

Luchasaurus is a strong dino.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bad botch lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

HOLY SHIT! Keith Lee is insane


----------



## NXT Only

Jungle Boy developing a mean streak


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This PPV is definitely going over 4 hours, way too long.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

These guys are doing a great job considering what they've had to follow.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

It's truly amazing how fast Lee is for a big man


----------



## Trophies

Damn. Starks' spear was nice.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> This PPV is definitely going over 4 hours, way too long.


Actually if you count the buy-in it's gonna be 5+ hours


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Air Hobbs. After doing jobs to the likes of OC, he is due a monster push in the future.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Wrap this shit up now FFS, we're entering our fifth hour.


----------



## La Parka

Chan Hung said:


> Can they already break up Jungle boy and Dino. The ruin this match.


It’s kinda impressive at how bad Dino is at kicking.

Swerve could do 8 flips and land a better looking kick than Dino could if he was standing still infront of the opponent


----------



## NXT Only

Rick Knox took years to count lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

OH COME ON


----------



## Chan Hung

Sad Panda said:


> 1156 pm I’m in jersey


Come on Panda, you got this! Drink a coffee and eat a twinkie! You can pull through. lol 
I've done work with a couple hours of sleep. Its tough but doable lmfao


----------



## Geeee

Rick Knox just fucked over Lee and Swerve with that slow ass count


----------



## Chan Hung

I want to see Christian turn already!


----------



## redban

I thought this match would be a cool-off match after the Anarchy stuff. Much better than I expected


----------



## Chan Hung

Lee vs Hobbs please.


----------



## DRose1994

I’m sorry but does every match need several false finishes ? Just let it end. It means less when EVERY match on the card has guys/girls kicking out of finishers.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Sad Panda said:


> 1156 pm I’m in jersey


Same here in PA


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

5am here. Daylight already.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

For fuck sake end the match


----------



## One Shed

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> This PPV is definitely going over 4 hours, way too long.


If they are going to make it this long, they need to start earlier. It is just 9pm for me, but midnight on the East Coast US, like 5am in the UK, and I am guessing you are having a few pints in the early afternoon now.


----------



## ThirdMan

Chan Hung said:


> I want to see Christian turn already!


Catholic?


----------



## Randy Lahey

I really want Lee/Swerve to win. They have the most high spots in the ring, and probably both the best on the mic.


----------



## redban

Dang, my man swerve eats the pinfall


----------



## Gn1212

Good match tbf.


----------



## Whoanma

Right winners.


----------



## Trophies

Good match. Was hoping for a title change tho.


----------



## Chan Hung

DRose1994 said:


> I’m sorry but does every match need several false finishes ? Just let it end. It means less when EVERY match on the card has guys/girls kicking out of finishers.


Its mandatory for Khan.

Damn Jungle Shits won. Fuck!


----------



## Mainboy

Thank fuck


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Well, that's quite surprising.

Didn't expect them to retain.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wow, such a great match decided by retarded booking.

I mean, you can't possibly be fucking stupid enough to have Hangman retain now, can you?


----------



## NXT Only

Man Khan loves teasing turns. Keeps me on edge.


----------



## Oracle

Christian is such a geek now its a shame


----------



## God Movement

They NEED to find something better for Christian to do than this.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If people are put off by the run time, what's the answer for all of this? More PPV's? 2 Nights?


----------



## RapShepard

DRose1994 said:


> I’m sorry but does every match need several false finishes ? Just let it end. It means less when EVERY match on the card has guys/girls kicking out of finishers.


But bangers!


----------



## DRose1994

WHAT THE ABSOLUTE FUCK. Why on earth did they retain. Damn.


----------



## Trophies

Was a perfect time for Christian to do thumbs up thumbs down.


----------



## Randy Lahey

meh i don't like that booking. I'd have had Swerve/Lee win. Jurassic Express are getting stale. But FTR will probably beat them anyway.

But JungleBoy will be super over during the California shows so I can see that booking.


----------



## Whoanma

PavelGaborik said:


> Wow, such a great match decided by retarded booking.
> 
> I mean, you can't possibly be fucking stupid enough to have Hangman retain now, can you?


Yes, he Khan.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ugh, I'm sick of Tarzan and Dino boy being tag champs


----------



## redban

C’mon Hangman!! Whoop that ass


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> If people are put off by the run time, what's the answer for all of this? More PPV's? 2 Nights?


Pretty simple. Less matches.

They could have cut at least 3 or 4 matches off of this card.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Randy Lahey said:


> meh i don't like that booking. I'd have had Swerve/Lee win. Jurassic Express are getting stale. But FTR will probably beat them anyway


Me neither, Swerve and Lee should have won


----------



## Boxingfan

Fantastic match!


----------



## Mr316

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> If people are put off by the run time, what's the answer for all of this? More PPV's? 2 Nights?


Better booking.


----------



## Jersey

Oracle said:


> Christian is such a geek now its a shame


😂😆


----------



## kyledriver

Finallyyyyyyy

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

I think FTR is taking the titles from Jurassic Express


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Pretty simple. Less matches.
> 
> They could have cut at least 3 or 4 matches off of this card.


Agree


----------



## 3venflow

I'm Team Hangman here but wouldn't begrudge Punk a reign.


----------



## Chan Hung

Swerve Lee or even Hobbs Starks should have fucking won. Bullshit ending


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Nice, a live Rampage


----------



## redban

This PPV length was a consequence of the NBA game. They won’t do it again


----------



## DrEagles

Great opportunity for Swerve and Keith to win the titles. Idk how they fucked that up. Jungle bitches are boring as hell


----------



## Sad Panda

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> 5am here. Daylight already.


God bless man. Props to you sir


----------



## Adapting

At least I made it home for the main event.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Props to this crowd - They are still energentic and it's been a LONG night.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Hangman beat crybaby man Punk


----------



## Nothing Finer

CM Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunk


----------



## Sad Panda

It’s time for the maaaaain event!


----------



## God Movement

Last call.

Time for final predictions.

*Quote this with who you think is walking away with the World Title.*


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Punk win and heel turn please. Thanks.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

Las Vegas is barely 9 PM LOL


----------



## TMTT

And new AEW World Champion!


----------



## MrMeeseeks

I think punk is winning here not a single title has changed hands tonight


----------



## Geeee

If Page retains, no title changes tonight. Makes me think Punk is winning


----------



## RapShepard

What a shit video package to highlight a shit build 

Match should be fun


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Please win Page


----------



## redban

Hangman new entrance theme coming?


----------



## DRose1994

Chan Hung said:


> Swerve Lee or even Hobbs Starks should have fucking won. Bullshit ending


I thought Hobbs/Starks should’ve won 100%. Disappointed to say the least. Their reign has been lackluster and now it continues for god knows how long.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn, Khan is gonna have Page win right?


----------



## One Shed

Oh for some reason I thought we still had like three more matches.


----------



## Chris22

I hope Adam Page retains!


----------



## La Parka




----------



## Gn1212

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Pretty simple. Less matches.
> 
> They could have cut at least 3 or 4 matches off of this card.


Yeah, put these matches on Dynamite/Rampage. Make the PPV weeks stacked rather than add everything on the PPV itself.
KOR v Darby would have been a banger main event for those shows.


----------



## Chan Hung

DRose1994 said:


> I thought Hobbs/Starks should’ve won 100%. Disappointed to say the least. Their reign has been lackluster and now it continues for god knows how long.


Hobbs & Starks would been very solid move. Oh well. Shame. They have more charisma than the Jungle Geeks


----------



## Nothing Finer

Best in the woooooooooooooooooooooorld


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

The last time a championship changed hands on a PPV in AEW was Full Gear, 6 months ago.

I doubt AEW go 2 PPVs in a row without a title change.


----------



## alex0816

God Movement said:


> Last call.
> 
> Time for final predictions.
> 
> *Quote this with who you think is walking away with the World Title.*


mjf added to match last minute


----------



## FrankenTodd

Paige and Punk…….two dudes I don’t care about on here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

RapShepard said:


> What a shit video package to highlight a shit build
> 
> Match should be fun


Yeah - they had a brilliant 5 minute video package on the 'Countdown to Double or Nothing' and it was fantastic.

Shame they didn't show that but I can understand why.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## kyledriver

Hopeufopy hangman loses and starts drinking again 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## redban

Jeru The Damaja said:


> The last time a championship changed hands on a PPV in AEW was Full Gear, 6 months ago.
> 
> I doubt AEW go 2 PPVs in a row without a title change.


Hasn’t AEW had a ton of long reigns since they’ve been created


----------



## Gn1212

Big fight feel!


----------



## Whoanma

FrankenTodd said:


> Paige and Punk…….two dudes I don’t care about on here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

The easiest booking here is MJF costs Punk the championship.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Why shill the PPV when there's only one more match left.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

redban said:


> Hasn’t AEW had a ton of long reigns since they’ve been created


World title, mostly.

But still would usually have a title change on a PPV. Bare in mind, they have 5 championships.


----------



## RapShepard

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Yeah - they had a brilliant 5 minute video package on the 'Countdown to Double or Nothing' and it was fantastic.
> 
> Shame they didn't show that but I can understand why.


Come on they deserve no bail here, given how long the show is.


----------



## One Shed

kyledriver said:


> Hopeufopy hangman loses and starts drinking again
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Well, they are in the right city.


----------



## Gn1212

CM Punk getting kinda booed and then a rain of "CM Punk" chants. 🤣


----------



## PavelGaborik

Punk is a dumb fuck, who overestimates his own intellectual ability no doubt, particularly when it comes to wearing his retarded pro abortion shirts that nobody on either side should give a fuck about.

At the same time, if he turned heel tonight AEW would have a legitimate superstar heel Champion instead of a 30 year old, who had an awesome beer drinking badass gimmick that was completely and totally abandoned to become a bland dork for whatever reason.


----------



## La Parka

Randy Lahey said:


> The easiest booking here is MJF costs Punk the championship.


He ain’t work there anymore


----------



## Whoanma

This should have been on a Saturday.


----------



## Chris22

Adam Page is a beautiful man!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Happy Monday to all of you on the EST! This is officially night 2 of Double or Nothing !


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Las Vegas is barely 9 PM LOL


It's Monday here lol


----------



## RapShepard

Jeru The Damaja said:


> World title, mostly.
> 
> But still would usually have a title change on a PPV. Bare in mind, they have 5 championships.


Also you the real deal, because that's a deep cut name lol


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## redban

Page holding his own against Punk with crowd reactions. Not getting booed outright


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Damn that crowd is loud.


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> He ain’t work there anymore


Who?!? Do you mean WWE Superstar T-Burberry?


----------



## Adapting

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 123430
> 
> View attachment 123431
> 
> View attachment 123432


That aggressive french kissing tho.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jesus I hope this match is quick. Neither guy really deserve to be in it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Please win Page


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> This should have been on a Saturday.


Yeah and if they had done it on Saturday, it still would have ended on Sunday anyway.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Jesus I hope this match is quick. Neither guy really deserve to be in it.


Page has grown on me


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman's character has evolved quite a lot during this reign. It just hasn't been highlighted a lot by the commentary. He's basically an aggressor/alpha now in contrast to the underdog/beta he was when his reign began.


----------



## kyledriver

I loved page during his run eith omega. But since they fought he's been extremely mediocre 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement

No Bret Hart tributes here please.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Spoiler alert : Hangman wins, CM Punk "earns his respect" and they shake hands after the match.

Tony Khan celebrates no title change on another PPV by doing another 10 lines of blow.


----------



## Chan Hung

I kind of want Tony Shivanoie to say tonight is the greatest night our sport has ever seen again lol


----------



## Sad Panda

3venflow said:


> Hangman's character has evolved quite a lot during this reign. It just hasn't been highlighted a lot by the commentary. He's basically an aggressor/alpha now in contrast to the underdog/beta he was when his reign began.


So true. It’s been subtle, but he’s evolved so much since his feud with Omega


----------



## RapShepard

Drinking has brought me to this conclusion

Kudos for entertainers being able to operate on such wild time zone fluctuation

Here I am ready to eat these ribs and lay down

Yet these fuckers on the west coast and got hella night left lol


----------



## La Parka

PavelGaborik said:


> Punk is a dumb fuck, who overestimates his own intellectual ability no doubt, particularly when it comes to wearing his retarded pro abortion shirts that nobody on either side should give a fuck about.
> 
> At the


CM Punk could wear a pro Taliban t shirt and I still would prefer him over this sad drunk telsa driving fuckhead


----------



## NXT Only

Split crowd.


----------



## Sad Panda

Chan Hung said:


> I kind of want Tony Shivanoie to say tonight is the greatest night our sport has ever seen again lol


That’s at least until this Wednesday for our first Dynamite on the west coast!! Lol


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> Spoiler alert : Hangman wins, CM Punk "earns his respect" and they shake hands after the match.
> 
> Tony Khan celebrates no title change on another PPV by doing another 10 lines of blow.


Tomorrow Tony has a major announcement. Tomorrow comes and Tony says he will deliver something huge to the AEW originals on Wednesday.

Tony comes out Wednesday. Asks Page, Adam Cole, Young Bucks, Orange Cassidy, Evil Uno, Danhausen to join him while he opens up an extra large ziplock bag of cocaine, pours it on a large gold table and they all snort it for the ratings.


----------



## 3venflow

If MJF is done there's a very large vacancy on the heel upper tier. One that should not be taken by Adam Cole.


----------



## Geeee

I hope Punk pulls out the Cena comeback tonight


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Feels like both guys getting mixed reactions. Interesting.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> If MJF is done there's a very large vacancy on the heel upper tier. One that should not be taken by Adam Cole.


We speaking positivity and he'll be back by mid July


----------



## Chan Hung

HAPPENING RIGHT NOW............................


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Both of them getting booed?


----------



## PavelGaborik

A year ago, I thought Hangman was the best character AEW had, a badass beer drinking cowboy.

Now? He's literally a bland piece of shit. Great in the ring, zero character.

How do you fuck up this badly with a young talent? It's mind boggling.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Chan Hung said:


> HAPPENING RIGHT NOW............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123434


I don’t know. I think he went through his stash during the Jericho/Eddie match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redban

What’s with Hangman playing with the crowd


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*"FUCK YOU HANGMAN!" chants. They finally understand. *


----------



## PavelGaborik

Why are they chanting "cowboy shit" ? That gimmick died.

He drinks starbucks and hangs out with the Dork Order now.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Hangman does the little things really well.


----------



## FrankenTodd

PavelGaborik said:


> A year ago, I thought Hangman was the best character AEW had, a badass beer drinking cowboy.
> 
> Now? He's literally a bland piece of shit. Great in the ring, zero character.
> 
> How do you fuck up this badly with a young talent? It's mind boggling.


He ain’t it. Never was. Everyone can’t have that Omega, Rock, Jericho charisma.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

redban said:


> What’s with Hangman playing with the crowd


If anything, he could be trying to get the crowd behind Punk for a swerve at the end.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> A year ago, I thought Hangman was the best character AEW had, a badass beer drinking cowboy.
> 
> Now? He's literally a bland piece of shit. Great in the ring, zero character.
> 
> How do you fuck up this badly with a young talent? It's mind boggling.


To shoot them bail I can't say I'd know how to properly follow up such a great story arch in a wrestling world.

Self doubting face drove to drinking finally gets his shit together and proves to himself, his friends, and the world he can be the guy. Fucking fire story

The follow up in wrestling though either you just keep it up and he's suddenly Cena and hateable. Or idk he's this bleh champ that's kinda confident, but not


----------



## PavelGaborik

FrankenTodd said:


> He ain’t it. Never was. Everyone can’t have that Omega, Rock, Jericho charisma.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was certainly better than he is currently. He had a character, he no longer does.


----------



## One Shed

FrankenTodd said:


> He ain’t it. Never was. Everyone can’t have that Omega, Rock, Jericho charisma.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of those is not like the other two haha. Two of them can at least cut great promos.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Chan Hung said:


> I kind of want Tony Shivanoie to say tonight is the greatest night our sport has ever seen again lol


Hang in there it’s coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

That botched suplex setup was no good.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Is that ref they have in this match new? He's actually a very good official


----------



## Randy Lahey

Punk is still working the WWE style. It's much slower than most AEW matches


----------



## One Shed

PavelGaborik said:


> A year ago, I thought Hangman was the best character AEW had, a badass beer drinking cowboy.
> 
> Now? He's literally a bland piece of shit. Great in the ring, zero character.
> 
> How do you fuck up this badly with a young talent? It's mind boggling.


They had no plan for him after the EVP dropped the title and took time off. It amazes me anytime anyone says they actually have long-term story telling.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Is that ref they have in this match new? He's actually a very good official


Paul Turner is one of the best.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PavelGaborik said:


> Spoiler alert : Hangman wins, CM Punk "earns his respect" and they shake hands after the match.
> 
> Tony Khan celebrates no title change on another PPV by doing another 10 lines of blow.


😂😂😂😂😭😭😭


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Paul Turner is one of the best.


He's absolutely fantastic and definitely should ref the big matches from here on out.


----------



## La Parka

has hangman page ever hit that moonsault? 

red velvet vibes


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match has some great storytelling, very old school


----------



## kyledriver

Finally a real sharpshooter

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

There's room for either turning heel here.

Punk as the 'I fooled you all' heel.

Hangman as the 'I deserve your respect, not boos!' heel and reunion with the Elite.

Inb4 respectful handshake


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Finally, a proper sharpshooter.


----------



## Whoanma

Better than So-ho’s. Anyone can do it better.


----------



## One Shed

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Is that ref they have in this match new? He's actually a very good official


Paul Turner has been there awhile.


----------



## NXT Only

OMG Punk lmaooooo twice


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

Prediction Punk wins with the Bret/Austin WM13 finish


----------



## deadcool

Better than Soho's, but still not up to the mark. The person who applies Sharpshooter the best in this generation is Cesaro.


----------



## Derek30

God dammit Punk lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531105849527021568

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redban

Punk botched the move. He slapped the canvas because he knew it


----------



## Whoanma

Botcha!


----------



## Geeee

LOL Punk really struggling with the buckshot


----------



## Chan Hung

The only secret as to how Tony keeps JR awake these hours.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

God, this is slow and boring. I've dozed off twice.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Is that ref they have in this match new? He's actually a very good official


Must be new then. 😁


----------



## The XL 2

CM Punk has the explosiveness of a 68 year old half marathon runner.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Punk ain’t the athlete Hangman is, Buckshot ain’t easy brother


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

Lol you can hear Punk tell the ref he's never done it before


----------



## Derek30

Now Punk’s ass is hanging out


----------



## Randy Lahey

when you try to sell injuries the matches look worse and clunky


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman got screwed on that count.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

BOTCH


----------



## God Movement

I think Hangman is going over. The direction of the match is pointing in that direction quite obviously.


----------



## One Shed

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531105849527021568
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But...who's couch?


----------



## kyledriver

Crowd is booing....

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Hangman is an incredible performer.

It's a real shame they haven't really done him justice as champion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Hell of a match. That nearfall kickout was great.


----------



## holy

CM Punk has been awful in this match.


----------



## Oracle

Lol that was a 3 count


----------



## One Shed

That looks a bit rough on Punk's neck.


----------



## The XL 2

Punk has been all over the place in this one


----------



## lesenfanteribles

ref's been fixing Punk's tights? XD


----------



## kyledriver

Looks like his head landed on his boot

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

There’s going to be a meltdown in WF if Hangman retains.


----------



## deadcool

Picture perfect GTS by the Hangman.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

That was actually a _really_ good GTS


----------



## jds49ers

Just a sloppy spot fest now


----------



## God Movement

These near-falls from using the opponent's finisher has never been over with me.

If you lose to your OWN finisher, you've been buried. So it's not going to happen. Therefore, it's pointless.


----------



## Sad Panda

Excellent GTS.

thought that was it for a second


----------



## Adapting

lesenfanteribles said:


> ref's been fixing Punk's tights? XD


The ref wants some of the CM Ass.


----------



## Boxingfan

This has been as advertised

Both Punk and Hangman have brought it here


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Would love to see KENTA attack CM Punk after this match. Not sure about KENTA's status tho


----------



## ripcitydisciple

kyledriver said:


> Crowd is booing....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


The Punk fans are booing. Just like the Hangman fans are booing Punk. Stop trying to create a narrative that isn't even there at the moment.


----------



## La Parka

Whoanma said:


> There’s going to be a meltdown in WF if Hangman retains.


what would happen if Adam Cole and Hangman had a stare down after the match!?


----------



## redban

God Movement said:


> These near-falls from using the opponent's finisher has never been over with me.
> 
> If you lose to your OWN finisher, you've been buried. So it's not going to happen. Therefore, it's pointless.


Jericho once pinned the Rock with the Rockbottom at a PPV,


----------



## NXT Only

Ref puts the belt in the ring


----------



## PavelGaborik

Some botches, but this is a really good match overall.


----------



## 3venflow

I think this is great despite the rough spots. I'm tense about who will win. The psychology is so, so good.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cesaro to interfere. 

Jk


----------



## redban

Someone gonna use that belt to cheat and win


----------



## Whoanma

La Parka said:


> what would happen if Adam Cole and Hangman had a stare down after the match!?


BayBay again?


----------



## God Movement

redban said:


> Jericho once pinned the Rock with the Rockbottom at a PPV,


You're right, I concede.


----------



## One Shed

Oracle said:


> Lol that was a 3 count


That was definitely one of the closest I have ever seen.


----------



## deadcool

The crowd is split. Half love the Hangman and half love Punk.


----------



## Chan Hung

OH SHIT...suspense time.


----------



## Sad Panda

ref is down!


----------



## God Movement

Ref knockdown was almost coming lol


----------



## drougfree

here comes the turn heel


----------



## One Shed

Time for some WWE shenanigans.


----------



## NXT Only

Punk looks like Palpatine


----------



## FrankenTodd

JR is doing Gods work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Looks like someone will interfere or something


----------



## MrMeeseeks

This is what's so fucking confusing Hangman as a champ has put on amazing matches but his reign has been flat as fuck


----------



## 3venflow

Oh man, he hesitated and lost it.


----------



## La Parka

the reign of terror is over


----------



## redban

Dang, clean win


----------



## God Movement

Hangman chickens out. Then PUNK uses it.


----------



## TMTT

Good storytelling at the end.


----------



## Sad Panda

PUNK WINS


----------



## kyledriver

Yeasssaaaszzz

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Wow. Hangman is an honorable idiot.


----------



## holy

Punkwins


----------



## Chan Hung

Punk Wins, Punk Wins LOL


----------



## Boba Fett

Fuck Yes !!!!!


----------



## Nothing Finer

CM PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## One Shed

Yeah, Page lost for doing the right thing. Back to the bottle for him.


----------



## Oracle

PUNKKK BABY


----------



## drougfree

page is such an idiot


----------



## Chris22

Punk won?!


----------



## God Movement

So what was the point of the ref bump exactly?


----------



## Gn1212

What a match! Crowd erupted!
Best main event in AEW history, easily.


----------



## 3venflow

Okada run in now plz.


----------



## kyledriver

ripcitydisciple said:


> The Punk fans are booing. Just like the Hangman fans are booing Punk. Stop trying to create a narrative that isn't even there at the moment.


Jesus superfan cool it

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Punk uses it anyway XD


----------



## Araxen

YES YES YES!! FINALLY THE MOST BORING REIGN EVER IS OVER!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Terrible decision, well done Tony, you put the belt on this dickhead.

Hangman sucked, but anybody but Punk.


----------



## Boxingfan

YESSSSSSSSS!


----------



## La Parka

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, Page lost for doing the right thing. Back to the bottle for him.


More bar segments of Hangman drinking and his friends telling him to put down the bottle.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oh man, Punk is fucking champ!

Wish he turned heel, but that is 110% the right call.


----------



## One Shed

And NNNNEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Randy Lahey

Good glad Punk won


----------



## elo

Punk was not good in this match, I guess it's interesting at least.


----------



## redban

God Movement said:


> So what was the point of the ref bump exactly?


Tease heel turn by Page, using the belt


----------



## TMTT

Blackpool Combat Club is coming for him.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Trash....Now gotta deal with this douche bag as the champion


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> More bar segments of Hangman drinking and his friends telling him to put down the bottle.


Just please not the Dork Order goofs.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

I thought Page was booked perfectly throughout that whole match. 

In all honesty, not sure where Punk goes from here if he's still a face though. There's not many top heels going around right now. And don't you dare give us Punk vs. Cole.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

CM PUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNK


----------



## RapShepard

*Dick head me*

Punk putting over them young guys 

*Kayfabe me*

Welp Page that's what you get for being a soft bitch


----------



## Chan Hung




----------



## Nothing Finer

God Movement said:


> So what was the point of the ref bump exactly?


Page had the opportunity to smash Punk's head in with the belt. His morals cost him the title.


----------



## NXT Only

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Trash....Now gotta deal with this douche bag as the champion


Technically you don’t have to if you don’t want to.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

God Movement said:


> Hangman chickens out. Then PUNK uses it.


Would have been a much more compelling finish. Hangman decides against it, only for Punk to grab the belt and clean his clock with it for the 3 count.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## jds49ers

Has to be the first time someone won a title match with a handful of botches in one match.


----------



## La Parka

Two Sheds said:


> Just please not the Dork Order goofs.


It'll be the dork order.

They'll have a segment with Adam Page and former AEW star Stu Grayson drowning their sorrows while Evil Uno comes in tryin to talk the two down.


----------



## Randy Lahey

elo said:


> Punk was not good in this match, I guess it's interesting at least.


His style is too slow for AEW. But he’s way better on the mic than Hangman and can headline the show every week


----------



## Boxingfan

Summer of Punk!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

God Movement said:


> I think Hangman is going over. The direction of the match is pointing in that direction quite obviously.


Sadly this didn't age well. Now we gotta deal with crybaby man Punk


----------



## Trophies

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I thought Page was booked perfectly throughout that whole match.
> 
> In all honesty, not sure where Punk goes from here if he's still a face though. There's not many top heels going around right now. And don't you dare give us Punk vs. Cole.


Have Darby beat him in the Fall/Winter. 

The boyhood dream has come true!


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman will embrace the bottle again now. He was this close to becoming the true alpha ace of AEW and his morals cost him.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Boxingfan said:


> Summer of Punk!


🤮🤮🤮


----------



## American_Nightmare

Punk gotta turn heel


----------



## La Parka

jds49ers said:


> Has to be the first time someone won a title match with a handful of botches in one match.


didn't jungle boy and dino dude win the tag titles BECAUSE of a botch?


----------



## Chan Hung

So now Page goes back to being a drunk with the Dork Order?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

LETS FUCKING GO!!!

SUMMER OF PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadcool

Punk deserves it, but I'm sad that Hangman's title reign is over. I wish he had a longer run and lost to a heel.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Punk's completely lost me as a fan over the last few months, but thank god no more hangman as champ. The guy is atrocious.


----------



## deadcool

Where is the handshake?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

NXT Only said:


> Technically you don’t have to if you don’t want to.


This is true, this might make me pass on watching Dynamite for a while. I really can't stand this douche bag who shoves politics in wrestling.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

kyledriver said:


> Jesus superfan cool it
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


No. I just fucking pay attention. Maybe you should try it.


----------



## kyledriver

Main event and opener were great. Hardy match was pretty good. I don't remember the rest.

I'll give it a B. 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing Finer

I'M THE CULT. OF. PERSONALIIIITTTTYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Gn1212

Nothing Finer said:


> Page had the opportunity to smash Punk's head in with the belt. His morals cost him the title.


Exactly. And soon enough, Punk will show his true colours when he turns heel.


----------



## elo

jds49ers said:


> Has to be the first time someone won a title match with a handful of botches in one match.


He was a slug out there, Hangman carried him as best he could but yeah I wouldn't be booking Punk as a fighting champion tbh.....turn him heel and have very few matches.


----------



## Randy Lahey

American_Nightmare said:


> Punk gotta turn heel


No, MJF will come after him and they’ll do the title match in Chicago


----------



## DammitChrist

FUCK YES!!!

CM PUNK WON THE AEW WORLD TITLE!!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'm gonna be sick, as if Punk's ego wasn't already big enough.


----------



## One Shed

Everyone over about 26: "Yeessssssss!"
Under 26: "Who is this Punk guy anyway? Cole should be


HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Trash....Now gotta deal with this douche bag as the champion


You over 18? Just checking.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Honestly punk may have lost a step in the ring but he can carry the belt and headline better than Hangman


----------



## jds49ers

La Parka said:


> didn't jungle boy and dino dude win the tag titles BECAUSE of a botch?


One botch sure, Punk had a handful in that match.Page had a few too


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Hangman will embrace the bottle again now. He was this close to becoming the true alpha ace of AEW and his morals cost him.


[emoji23][emoji23] nice spin

he just got caught in the real life reality of bigger names.


----------



## redban

deadcool said:


> Where is the handshake?


Punk and Hangman will have rematch


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm tired as fuck so no long form thoughts.

The PPV was too damn long but damn there were some great matches on this show. That is all.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm gonna be sick, as if Punk's ego wasn't already big enough.


Jfc quit crying


----------



## One Shed

DammitChrist said:


> FUCK YES!!!
> 
> CM PUNK WON THE AEW WORLD TITLE!!!!


We finally agree on something.


----------



## kyledriver

ripcitydisciple said:


> No. I just fucking pay attention. Maybe you should try it.


Clearly the fans were wayyyyy in favour of punk. Sounded like 70:30 on the feed I was listening too. Keep crying 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This is true, this might make me pass on watching Dynamite for a while. I really can't stand this douche bag who shoves politics in wrestling.


I dont like that either the whole shoving politics in pro wrestling. Leave that shit out.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Awesome match. Another one to add to Hangman's reign and caps it off as easily the best AEW world title reign match quality wise. The ending too was great - Page not going for the cheap win is good for him character wise, and Punk the top star gets the belt. All works out. 


Can't comment much on the PPV as a whole. Only fully watched the Wardlow/MJF match and that main event, the rest I only watched bits and pieces of throughout. Wardlow/MJF being mostly a squash I suppose makes sense, but definitely lends more credibility to the whole MJF situation not being a work. Match itself was fine, which is fine for what it ultimately was. Crowd reacted exactly how they needed to towards both guys.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Confidence cost him the match. He thought he needed to cheat to win this one.

Without confidence, this man is a massive bottler. Everyone knows that. Hangman lost against himself once again.

The corruption of the man named Adam Page has started.

Summer of Punk III begins too. Can't call the All Out title match for now.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Two Sheds said:


> Everyone over about 26: "Yeessssssss!"
> Under 26: "Who is this Punk guy anyway? Cole should be
> 
> You over 18? Just checking.


Yes...I'm 31


----------



## Randy Lahey

drougfree said:


> page is such an idiot


The whole story of “I could have cheated and won, but played fair and lost” is not a good story to tell in wrestling.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

La Parka said:


> It'll be the dork order.


----------



## Chan Hung

This ppv could have been better with some less matches.


----------



## NXT Only

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This is true, this might make me pass on watching Dynamite for a while. I really can't stand this douche bag who shoves politics in wrestling.


Human rights are not politics and there’s no issue with people using their platforms to support a cause they believe in.
But anyway enjoy your time away from AEW television, I hope you use the time to do things you love.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MrMeeseeks said:


> Jfc quit crying


Not crying at all, pull your tampon out champ. I'm allowed to be disappointed that they've put the belt on a clown.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

Punk time!


----------



## Chan Hung

BlueEyedDevil said:


>


Dork Order on Wednesday to give him a beer and a cheer up party?


----------



## Mr316

I’m exhausted. This was simply too long. Last three matches were great but the rest…forgettable.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> I dont like that either the whole shoving politics in pro wrestling. Leave that shit out.


That's what made me despise Punk. Plus Phil Brooks in general is a crappy human being


----------



## RapShepard

MrMeeseeks said:


> Honestly punk may have lost a step in the ring but he can carry the belt and headline better than Hangman


Better in actual tangible means or better in loose intangible things?


----------



## Oracle

I only started watching the PPV about half way through general consensus someone please?


----------



## redban

Randy Lahey said:


> The whole story of “I could have cheated and won, but played fair and lost” is not a good story to tell in wrestling.


Kayfabe, he wasted time watching Punk with the belt in his hands. If he didn’t feel he had to cheat, he would have went straight for the Buckshot and won


----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> We finally agree on something.


Rare, lol


----------



## 3venflow

You'd think MJF is/was pencilled in to dethrone Punk down the line, but now...

I could see this reign going well into 2023 and Punk potentially turning heel again during his reign.

For now, welcome to the third Summer of Punk.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Not crying at all, pull your tampon out champ. I'm allowed to be disappointed that they've put the belt on a clown.


Agree, Punk is not the answer. I really miss Omega


----------



## ripcitydisciple

kyledriver said:


> Clearly the fans were wayyyyy in favour of punk. Sounded like 70:30 on the feed I was listening too. Keep crying
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Commentary said it was 50/50 so no.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Randy Lahey said:


> No, MJF will come after him and they’ll do the title match in Chicago


Surely they turn Page for that? If MJF comes back at all he's coming back off 3 heavy defeats. I think he's probably the guy to take it off Punk but he needs building up a lot to be credible.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Agree, Punk is not the answer. I really miss Omega


Show had plenty of good stuff but you'll never find me saying anything good about CM Punk, there's nothing likeable about him at all.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Randy Lahey said:


> The whole story of “I could have cheated and won, but played fair and lost” is not a good story to tell in wrestling.


I think with Page however, it works.

Page will now either become Kenny or choose to be the hero.


----------



## Chris22

I really wanted Adam Page to retain, I liked Punk when he was in WWE but I haven't liked him since he left.


----------



## Thomazbr

For me it's whatever but I'll just say Punk is perhaps the most accomplished least athletic guy in the history of this business.
Good on him tho


----------



## redban

The ranking system indicates that Moxley is the next challenger, unless they do a rematch with Punk and Page


----------



## Boldgerg

Thank fuck that horrendous Hangman reign is over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*THANK GOD BUM ASS HANGMAN IS NO LONGER CHAMPION!!!























































*


----------



## kyledriver

ripcitydisciple said:


> Commentary said it was 50/50 so no.


‍‍‍

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

_* DICK HEAD MODE*_

For The Record Tonight

Britt Baker- survived a finisher and multiple sharpshooters

Page- died from one GTS


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

redban said:


> The ranking system indicates that Moxley is the next challenger, unless they do a rematch with Punk and Page


Actually, it probably indicates that Adam Cole is the next challenger. He won tonight and therefore likely overtakes Moxley on the rankings.

Hopefully that's on a TV special as opposed to PPV though.


----------



## Chris22

Anyone got a pic of Kyle O'Reilly's ass cheeks from his match earlier? lol


----------



## Nothing Finer

RapShepard said:


> Better in actual tangible means or better in loose intangible things?


Wrestling is all about loose intangible things.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I’ll take it. Punk can at least work a mic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Mr316

I’d give the PPV a 6/10. One of their weakest in my opinion.


----------



## THANOS

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Awesome match. Another one to add to Hangman's reign and caps it off as easily the best AEW world title reign match quality wise. The ending too was great - Page not going for the cheap win is good for him character wise, and Punk the top star gets the belt. All works out.
> 
> 
> Can't comment much on the PPV as a whole. Only fully watched the Wardlow/MJF match and that main event, the rest I only watched bits and pieces of throughout. Wardlow/MJF being mostly a squash I suppose makes sense, but definitely lends more credibility to the whole MJF situation not being a work. Match itself was fine, which is fine for what it ultimately was. Crowd reacted exactly how they needed to towards both guys.


Nah this wasn't better than his 2 matches with Bryan but it was better than all the tell rest.


----------



## One Shed

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Yes...I'm 31


I just find most of the people who say things like that are either new wrestling fans or are just under 25 and never saw it live when it was great.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This is true, this might make me pass on watching Dynamite for a while. I really can't stand this douche bag who shoves politics in wrestling.


Cool.


RapShepard said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] nice spin
> 
> he just got caught in the real life reality of bigger names.


Pretty sure @3venflow is speaking in storyline.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

The ending of that match was obviously inspiration for Punk/Hangman tonight.


----------



## Gn1212

Very good PPV, could have been their best if they cut out the unnecessary matches.


----------



## One Shed

Oracle said:


> I only started watching the PPV about half way through general consensus someone please?


Like everything AEW does: schizophrenic. Some good, some bad, some worse (Adam Cole).


----------



## One Shed

Chris22 said:


> Anyone got a pic of Kyle O'Reilly's ass cheeks from his match earlier? lol


Wrong site, haha.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Fuck it. Don’t care about ratings, money, work/shoot, my boy, Punk has taken his rightful place as AEW champion. Deal with it.


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531133985346027520


----------



## Dr. Middy

This was a 7/10 show overall for me, but it had a lot of filler which I would have taken out or moved to Dynamite. That being said, I'm quite happy overall, Punk winning rules, the last three matches were great, as were Rosa/Deeb, the opener was perfect, trios match was wild fun, and I'm content.

But Tony, for the love of god, shorten your damn shows.


----------



## Sad Panda

RapShepard said:


> _* DICK HEAD MODE*_
> 
> For The Record Tonight
> 
> Britt Baker- survived a finisher and multiple sharpshooters
> 
> Page- died from one GTS


to be fair though my 5 year old daughter could execute a better sharpshooter than Soho


----------



## RapShepard

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Cool.
> 
> Pretty sure @3venflow is speaking in storyline.


Obviously he's talking kayfabe

I'm saying I don't think this loss is going to have this long satisfying tale to follow up on it


----------



## Randy Lahey

My ratings on a 1-5 scale:

JAS vs BCC: 5 stars. Easy MOTN. Props to the director for capturing most of the action.

3 way tag: 4.5 stars. Awesome

Death Triangle/HOB, Bucks/Hardys, Joe/Cole, Kyle/Darby all 3 stars. Nothing terrible, nothing great. All felt like basic Dynamite matches.

Page/Punk- this was 2.5 stars. Too many botches. At least Punk won.

Wardlow/MJF- 2 stars. It was just a squash without any surprises. The matches leading up to it were more compelling.

Brit/Ruby, Rosa/Deeb, Jade/Anna- who cares? Seriously. Nobody does. Crowd was dead for most of all these matches. Brit/Ruby was really bad. Ruby needs to learn a sharpshooter. If you remove these matches, then the show would feel much more tight instead of long.

But overall still enough great spots to make it a worthwhile PPV. I hope we get Punk championship reign with MJF the ultimate challenger in Chicago. His storyline with Wardlow is done so he needs to move on.


----------



## RapShepard

Sad Panda said:


> to be fair though my 5 year old daughter could execute a better sharpshooter than Soho


Well 1st off your daughter is a bad ass and colors inside the lines, she's a genetic freak and she ain't normal.

I'm not holding Ruby to those standards.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Oracle said:


> I only started watching the PPV about half way through general consensus someone please?


*The Good:*

JAS vs. BCC
Thunder Rosa vs. Serena Deeb
MJF vs. Wardlow
CM Punk vs. Hangman Page
Hardyz vs. Bucks
Tag Title Match
HoB vs. Death Triangle

*The Bad:*

Adam Cole winning
Jade Cargill vs. Anna Jay

*The Ugly:*

CM Punk's buckshot lariats
Ruby Soho's sharpshooter attempt
Darby Allin nearly dying
Kyle O'Reilly's arse cheeks.


----------



## RapShepard

Fun PPV night with alcohol and good American bbq


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

This show def delivered the goods. It was just way too long. An hour at least could have been cut out. I'm all good with 5 hours of wrestling and all. But for fans in the audience...man that's a long night. And not many people wanna wait til 12:15 EST on a Sunday for the main event to even start. Esp if you're watching with your kids who got school in the morning. That's just a model that may limit viewership.

Though with that said...I personally enjoyed a long evening of cold beer and wrestling


----------



## Blade Runner

I loved the PPV. The mixed tag match was overkill and they could've shortened a few of the lower card matches, but man did the rest deliver.

Triangle of Terror/House of Black and Anarchy Rules were my matches of the night, but Rosa/Deeb, Oreilly/Allen and the 3-way tag were awesome as well.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Nothing Finer said:


> Surely they turn Page for that? If MJF comes back at all he's coming back off 3 heavy defeats. I think he's probably the guy to take it off Punk but he needs building up a lot to be credible.


The thing with MJF is the minute he opens his mouth he’s got the heat back on him. Just like after he lost to Jericho it didn’t take him down any notches. He’s The Rock of the company. Doesn’t matter how many jobs he does his mic skills will always have him in the main event and he’s really the only in AEW that has a blood feud with Punk


----------



## Geeee

Sad Panda said:


> to be fair though my 5 year old daughter could execute a better sharpshooter than Soho


Right? Britt might as well quit wrestling if she tapped to that horrible sharpshooter


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

THANOS said:


> Nah this wasn't better than his 2 matches with Bryan but it was better than all the tell rest.


Didn't say it was better than his two with Bryan though? I don't think it was.

Better than the two matches with Cole, match with Archer, his title win against Omega, and definitely that random one with Dante Martin.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

In all honesty, I think I'd rather see Kingston take the belt off Punk.

Even if it's a short 1 or 2 month reign. 

The history is there, both men are elite storytellers and mic workers. They killed it on a 2 week build, imagine a month or two build leading to Kingston shocking the world and beating Punk. 

And who better to beat Kingston for the belt? The ultimate heel, MJF.


----------



## Sad Panda

Jeru The Damaja said:


> In all honesty, I think I'd rather see Kingston take the belt off Punk.
> 
> Even if it's a short 1 or 2 month reign.
> 
> The history is there, both men are elite storytellers and mic workers. They killed it on a 2 week build, imagine a month or two build leading to Kingston shocking the world and beating Punk.
> 
> And who better to beat Kingston for the belt? The ultimate heel, MJF.


There would legit be tears flowing if Eddie took the belt off of Punk.


----------



## Thomazbr

I thought hte PPV was pretty bad up until the Anarchy in the Arena or whatever was the name of the match.
The last 3 matches essentially saved the PPV for me.


----------



## CovidFan

RapShepard said:


> _* DICK HEAD MODE*_
> 
> For The Record Tonight
> 
> Britt Baker- survived a finisher and multiple sharpshooters
> 
> Page- died from one GTS


Please, it should be "sharpshooters"


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

kyledriver said:


> HahahahahahahhahaHhaH
> 
> Sorry your life is rough. Give it a few years you might get laid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Pretty pathetic if you're only goal is getting laid... I can have sex with women or be fucked by men just about any night I choose, but try again there tough guy


----------



## Chris22

Two Sheds said:


> Wrong site, haha.


I thought it was a full on trunks pull but it was just his cheek hanging out a little lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Anarchy in the Arena was fuckin lit. The rest of the show was pretty blah and a lot of the winners I thought were awful choices.


----------



## kyledriver

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Pretty pathetic if you're only goal is getting laid... I can have sex with women or be fucked by men just about any night I choose, but try again there tough guy


Guy?????


HOW FUXKINF DARE YOU ASSUME IM AGUY WTF IS WRONG EITJ YOU???!!!


I actually am, but how fucking dare you assume. That's disgusting 


See how fuckinf stupid Innis to get mad at phrases that have been uses for decades such as "tough guy" or "dude".

Calm your tits, I can say that because we all have tits, and stop trying to be upset about shit that is made up.


Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Chris22 said:


> I thought it was a full on trunks pull but it was just his cheek hanging out a little lol.


Just a tease. Flair could teach him how to work.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I didn't assume you were anything, I call men and women dude, I use it as a gender neutral term. I'm not an asshole for that at all.


By definition a dude refers to a pathetic city slicker who couldn't rough it in the outdoors, so yes you're an asshole if you return to anybody but a fancy pants man as a dude. Even if I were a man I wouldn't allow you to call me a dude...


----------



## CovidFan

.


----------



## Thomazbr

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I didn't assume you were anything, I call men and women dude, I use it as a gender neutral term. I'm not an asshole for that at all.


I feel it, I call everyone on the internet bro.


----------



## CM Buck

@HBK Styles Ospreay @kyledriver knock it off with the gender politics. This is not the place for it.


----------



## DammitChrist

Two Sheds said:


> We finally agree on something.


I think both of us need to work with being on the same page with each other more often


----------



## CovidFan

DammitChrist said:


> I think both of us need to work with being on the same page with each other more often


To be fair, you'd have had the same post at the same time with Adam Page's name had he won. "IT'S AEW MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!" - you, probably  <3


----------



## DammitChrist

CovidFan said:


> To be fair, you'd have had the same post at the same time with Adam Page's name had he won. "IT'S AEW MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!" - you, probably  <3


CM Punk is on my S tier list, and Adam Page is on my B+ tier list atm.

I really enjoy the latter, but I LOVE the former even more 

Punk is like my #5 all-time favorite too, so I'm ecstatic for him


----------



## Derek30

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531122359419150341
Must admit. Fucking awesome look.


----------



## PG Punk

American_Nightmare said:


> It'll be interesting to see what Vince does with MJF


Wince will be dead before MJF's contract is up.


----------



## DammitChrist

For the record, CM Punk *AND *Kazuchika Okada are BOTH our reigning world champions in the industry atm.

What a great time to be a wrestling fan!


----------



## CM Buck

Enjoyed all of wardlow and MJF. but it really looks like they or mjf are expediting this whole MJF thing. Maybe we get a release before 2024?

Bucks vs the hardys existed. Wrong team won and I hate the elite.

Jade vs Jay was a DUD. Stokes managing Jade is chef's kiss though 

HoB beating DT was the correct choice. Match was fine but I didn't care. Julia hart is heel and i continue not to care

Knew Cole was winning. Only surprise is lethal didn't cost Joe 

Knew Britt was winning match sucked

Mixed tag was mixed trash

Kyle vs Darby was good. But there's no point trying to make Kyle a main event guy

The anarchy match was exactly that. There's no way blood and guts tops it.

Women's match was fine 

Tag title match was solid with the wrong team winning 

Already commented on rush

Main event was solid but I'm disappointed in the way Punk won. It shouldn't have been clean. 

Solid ppv but ppvs should never be solid. 6 out of 10


----------



## PG Punk

Adam Cole looks like a scarecrow.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Anarchy in the Arena match was my personal MOTN.

I did not expect THAT match to overdeliver; but I should've seen that one coming since it consisted of great workers like Bryan Danielson, Chris Jericho, and Daniel Garcia (plus Jon Moxley who's been killing it in the ring over the last 4 months) here.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

kyledriver said:


> ???????? I liked the match, I just feel bad for Jeff. Dude can't move. Day to day must be tough.
> 
> It's called compassion. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


The word would actually be EMPATHY... I'm sure Jeffrey Nero Hardy is in pain almost every day of his life... but it's also his choice to do what he loves most in this world, just as it is my choice to do what I want to do with my life and no-one has the right to say otherwise


----------



## CM Buck

PG Punk said:


> Quit letting every fucking thing bother you like that. It makes you look like a whiner. And "dude" is a non-gendered word, and has been for years. If you get butthurt so easily, maybe you should stop watching wrestling and watch Sesame Street.


Don't. Discuss wrestling only


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

PG Punk said:


> Quit letting every fucking thing bother you like that. It makes you look like a whiner. And "dude" is a non-gendered word, and has been for years. If you get butthurt so easily, maybe you should stop watching wrestling and watch Sesame Street.


That's cool for you if YOU think dude is non-gendered and it 100% fucking isn't it ONLY refers to men!!! But whatevs (I'M ALLOWED TO HAVE MY OWN OPINION ON THINGS IN CASE YOU DIDN'T KNOW) AND I FRANKLY DON'T GIVE A SHIT IF YOU THINK I'M A WHINER OR NOT... But if you actually think I would let any man call me a DUDE to my face you're out of your fucking mind!!!


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

kyledriver said:


> Stat is hot as fuckkk. Too bad she's vegetarian.
> 
> I'm a vagetarian.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Sounds about right since intelligent people tend to be vegetarian, since we know what a plague it causes upon the planet to eat meat...


----------



## GarpTheFist

Sheesh what a crazy girl 😂


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

CovidFan said:


> says the one who flipped their shit because someone said "dude" to them. Nobody cares that you're a woman. Get the fuck over it.


Calling a woman dude is like calljng a black person a ni... but you do you chief


----------



## PG Punk

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Well thats pretty pathetic. You call women dude to their faces? There's something wrong with you...


Methinks the lady doth protest too much.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Not crying at all, pull your tampon out champ. I'm allowed to be disappointed that they've put the belt on a *clown.*


Where is he?

I don't see it.

I only see an excellent wrestler and an all-time great holding the AEW World title now


----------



## CM Buck

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Calling a woman dude is like calljng a black person a ni... but you do you chief


You're done here.


----------



## DammitChrist

holy said:


> LOL! This Daniel Bryan 8 man tag is gonna be wrestled with that music on in the background??
> 
> I'm turning this shit off!


You missed the MOTN.


----------



## PG Punk

Chhhhhhhhhhhhhggggggion Moxley is a lumbering doofus and an unexceptional promo. I don't see why he is so popular.


----------



## Dr. Middy

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Calling a woman dude is like calljng a black person a ni... but you do you chief


Yes... that is totally the same thing. 

The delusion is real dude.


----------



## CM Buck

She's gone. Discuss the damn ppv


----------



## Dr. Middy

Legitimately am going to watch the Anarchy match again tomorrow. I kinda wished they played Moxley's theme the entire way through, but Jericho killing it was awesome heel heat. 

I wonder if we get some sort of Kingston/Bryan rematch out of this, which given their last match, should be a wonderful war.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

RapShepard said:


> Better in actual tangible means or better in loose intangible things?


The fact that he can carry feuds on the mic and he presents more interesting story lines than Hangman does hes a guy they can push the world title back to the forefront with


----------



## Chelsea

Really enjoyed this PPV and the fact that it ended with Punk winning the world title was perfect.


----------



## orited

a great show with my only complaint being how long it was couldve easily been cut down by an hour if they had house of black vs death triangle kyle o'reilly vs darby allin and jade cargill vs anna jay and the att vs guevara kaz and tay matches on the weekly shows instead felt they didnt really need to be on ppv


----------



## ripcitydisciple

GimmeABreakJess said:


> This show def delivered the goods. It was just way too long. An hour at least could have been cut out. I'm all good with 5 hours of wrestling and all. But for fans in the audience...man that's a long night. And not many people wanna wait til 12:15 EST on a Sunday for the main event to even start. Esp if you're watching with your kids who got school in the morning. That's just a model that may limit viewership.
> 
> Though with that said...I personally enjoyed a long evening of cold beer and wrestling


Do kids not get the day off for Memorial Day anymore? When did this start?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The first few matches were really good but most of it went downhill after that. Still, Double or Nothing 2022 was a decent ppv and better than what AEW usually puts out every week. It was far better than WWE Backlash too (and will probably be better than HIAC too most likely).

Wardlow vs MJF was perfect story telling in the ring.

Hardys vs Young Bucks was a really solid match for where the Hardys are at this point in their career. Very enjoyable outside of the excessive superkicks that they kicked out of over and over. Enjoyed it a lot overall.

Anna Jay vs Jade was a fairly decent match for two rookies and one that botches a lot. The best moment of it being when Ember Moon showed up. Of course Ember should be in the world title picture and it was a waste to put her in this feud with jobber Jade, but none the less it's awesome to FINALLY see Ember in AEW! The womens division is stacked with talent now all TK has to do is learn how to tell stories and BOOK IT!

HoB vs DT - Skip. Did watch the ending though. Seeing Julia Hart join the HoB was cool, might make the stable feel more interesting overall.

Adam Cole vs Samoa Joe is a hard skip with AC predictably winning. Fuck Adam Cole baybay!

The guitarist following Baker was the cringeyest thing on the ppv. Rancid sucks too, but at least they made Rubys entrance look good.

Baker vs Soho was a solid match but who cares? Britt won again when she didn't need to. The womens Owen cup was wasted, but it was fun all the way up until the end. Are AC and Baker both faces now??

When Ronda Rousey debuted she took to wrestling like a duck to water and exceeded expectations drastically. Paige VanZant on the other hand did not. She's awful. She wrestles like Eva Marie and the other divas era women, not a professional UFC fighter.

Tay Cunti is fucking awwwwffful! Can we get her off tv forever please?

Sammy Guevara superkicking Tay Conti, the best thing either one of them has ever done in a wrestling ring!!

Rosa vs Deeb is the most 'watching paint dry' match on the card. An overrated jobber holding a world title vs one of the best in ring performers with zero personality and charisma. They should've given it to Deeb so when someone finally beats her they can be made off of her. Beating Rosa is like beating no one.

The Backstreet Boys Jericho Absolutely Sucks stable vs Blackpool Comedy Club match was garbage. The wrong team won and it made Bryan Danielson look like an indie amateur. Blackpool sucks, JAS sucks, worst match of the night so far.

Keith Lee being wasted in a tag team when he should be in a singles title picture.

Fucking Jurassic Express sucks, how the hell did they keep the tag titles again??

Save the worst for last PG Punk vs Adam Page. CM Punk looking like Bianca Belair after he won crying as if he hasn't done something like this before where it counts. The correct guy won, but neither of these guys should be in the title picture to begin with. Turn Punk heel ASAP on Dynamite this week and see what happens. Chances are he doesn't have the 2011 'it factor' he once did based on what we've seen so far. I'll be curious to see what happens next though.

Not a bad show overall by modern wrestling and AEW standards.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## bozojeff

Athena literally must've been sitting on her ass eating Cheetos all day since being fired. She's still miniature Nia Jax size FFS 🤣🤣🐳


----------



## Irish Jet

FIVE STARS


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Irish Jet said:


> FIVE STARS


The Best in the Woooooooooorrrrrrrrlllldd!!


----------



## RoganJosh

RapShepard said:


> What you got against skirts bruh


They are women's fashion item, why is a bloke wearing one?


----------



## wwetna1

bozojeff said:


> Athena literally must've been sitting on her ass eating Cheetos all day since being fired. She's still miniature Nia Jax size FFS 🤣🤣🐳


She had a guyt over her trunks after a few main roster months. She couldn't shed it as she went back down to NXT. What made you think I don't want to be told how to be sexy was going to get in shape and fit?


----------



## The real Axel

Only watched the main event but thought it was a great match. Good to see Punk get the win =)


----------



## bozojeff

wwetna1 said:


> She had a guyt over her trunks after a few main roster months. She couldn't shed it as she went back down to NXT. What made you think I don't want to be told how to be sexy was going to get in shape and fit?


Exactly. Unprofessional


----------



## DUD

Just got through it all. Honestly think it's the AEW PPV I've enjoyed the most so far.

Well paced, good action, good finishes and an iconic ending. It doesn't get much getter than that.


----------



## Not Lying

The I can’t believe this shit Fuck you Tony Khan.

- Fuck Adam Cole. One of the most boring useless wrestlers around. Just FUCK THIS GUY. Watching him win over Joe made me realize how much I find him crap and boring.
This clown and his stupid matches and promos and Undisputed crap ruined NXT which I stopped enjoying since January 2018 when the motherfucker started making his mark and for 2years and a half I would zip through his terrible matches. 

FUCK ADAM COLE.

And now for business talk, Joe increased ratings vs Vanilla KOR while Cole TANKED them vs Darby (who’s a consistent draw) so what the fuckkk why are you pushing this guy. 
Most overexposed wrestler OF ALL TIMES. 


- WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU TO BRYAN DANIELSON YOU CUNT?

- WHAT THE FUCK IS IT WITH KOR BEATING DARBY AND JUNGLE BOY? FUCK THIS SHIT. 

The meh didn’t care much: 

- Bucks/Hardy’s. Whatever but enjoyable match. Bucks should have won unless they’re setting up Hardy’s for one last tag title run. 

I don’t understand the logic:

- Ruby could have used the win more and should have turned heel when she’d challenge Rosa for the belt. Now Ruby has choked again, I know she’s not popular on this board but she’s good ob the mic and the only one who can hang with Britt and Britt didn’t need the win.

- Deeb/Rosa should have been an early match so people could have been hotter for it instead of using it as a break.

I enjoyed: 

- Malcom and Athena’s debut

- HOB winning but this is borderline I don’t give a shit, I just want to see kickass Black kicking heads off and not this limbo he’s beeb stuck in. 

- PVZ debut was nice.

Great: 

- Wardlow. Nice, now MJF can go cry and think about what he’s done. IT’S NOT A WORK. Wardlow should dethrone Sky and then go to war with the likes of Black and Miro for the TNT belt. 

Perfect: 

- CM PUNK. He’s 100% turning heel later proving Page had his feelings right about him, Page is going be the hero babyface later and this story is just starting off great.


----------



## Geert Wilders

This was such a good fucking PPV, only spoiled by a few moments:

-Adam Cole's unequivocal victory over Samoa Joe
-Darby Allin vs jobber#100 being on this show.
-America Top Team vs Guevara, Kaz and Conti
-Jurassic Express winning.


----------



## zkorejo

NGL, Mainevent was great but the conclusion was meh. No heel turn, Punk beats Hangman clean and no mention of a handshake. Wouldn't be surprised if this feud is over already and Punk moves on to other opponents.


----------



## DUD

The hatred for Main Event AC on this forum is hilarious.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531154198645153793


Khan really needs to detox from the Adderall. Not good long-term for your heart health lol.


----------



## TD Stinger

Review:

*Wardlow vs. MJF was in the end everything it needed to be. After over 2 years of on and off abusing Wardlow and especially seeing MJF treat Wardlow for the last few months, this was the perfect, cathartic beatdown for Wardlow to get his revenge and get out from MJF's control. Perfect capper to a great story. I guess we can only really wonder now if this match was always supposed to be this much of a squash or if recent actions caused this to be more of a squash. Because other than biting and a Powerbomb counter, MJF got nothing in this match, and guys far lower on the totem pole have gotten more against Wardlow.

*Up until Anarchy in the Arena this was the MOTN for me. Don't get me wrong, this was a pretty big carry job by the Bucks but it was a great carry job. And the Hardys did enough to keep up with the Bucks that it made for a really nice match with good heat and fun action.

*There's so much going on with Jay vs. Jade and not a lot of has to do with the match itself, lol. I thought there some nice sequences in this match but man there were some clunky moments too. And that finish....man, I appreciate the debut of Stokley Hathaway as Jade's new manager (I presume) but the way he distracted both women and then seeing Anna be put in position for Jaded from the top rope.....like, she didn't even fight it at all, lol. It's like she placed herself in the hold. So yeah, the match wasn't hot but between Stoke and then Athena making her debut after the match, overall this little segment did some nice things to set up for the future.

*HOB vs. DT was one of those popcorn matches in the sense that you might not remember a lot of the spots in the next day because it went so fast but in the moment it was a lot of fun to watch. We waited for months to see this and it delivered what you thought it would. And finally, we get some resolution to this Julia Hart angle, as drawn out as it was.

*Cole vs. Joe is where the show started to go down a bit and really didn't pick back up until Anarchy in the Arena. I like both guys, but I really didn't think their styles would mesh that well together going into this. And after seeing the match, I got about what I expected. Cole sold all of Joe's offense well but on the flip side, Joe's just not young or athletic enough to make Cole's stuff look good. And this match just kind of meandered on until a lame finish.

*Britt vs. Ruby I thought ended up being pretty solid. Some clunky moments (like the Sharpshooter) but I thought this was an improvement from their 1st match last year and Ruby really shined in this match. I get Britt winning the match was inevitable after Cole won but it really just took Ruby's "redemption" story and took it nowhere. She just lost again. And I don't really have that much faith in AEW to follow up on this loss to keep telling her story.

*Oh my God this Mixed Tag. So let me get this all straight, you have Kazarian as a clear cut face get screwed over by his formed friend, which makes Scorpio & company heels. But then you have Kaz align with Sammy & Tay, even bigger heels, in a match where Kaz is on the team that were treated like heels in the match and loses to the guys who betrayed him, who I guess were the faces here......God this story sucks so much. Thank God it's over. Not much to say about the match itself. The crowd didn't care until PVZ got in. And for her 1st match I thought she was fine though she & Tay felt like they were going in slow motion.

*Darby and Kyle worked hard to get the crowd invested in this match and by the end I thought they had a pretty good match. But really this is a match that didn't need to be on this show. This could have been on Dynamite or Rampage and it would have been better off there.

*I feel bad for Rosa & Deeb because they went out there and had a pretty good match but it wasn't until the last couple of minutes where the crowd really got into it. Again, everything from Joe/Cole to this match just had this kind of "bleh" feeling because of tired the crowd was and how long the show was. But just speaking to this match, I thought they delivered a good, technical match that built and built as the match went on.

*Finally the crowd wakes up for Anarchy in the Areana. MOTN for me and one of the best of the year. And sure you had the silliness of the music that kept playing and the brawling all through the arena. But I loved this match when it came down to it's story towards the end. Eddie coming out and dumping gasoline on Jericho and Bryan stopping him from lighting Jericho on fire. You can see what both men are going through in the sense that Eddie wants revenge but Bryan doesn't want to go that far (plus, Eddie poured gasoline on Bryan as well). It was one of the better cases of the "can they co-exist" trope. And then the last few minutes of Bryan fighting 2 on 1, showing that classic babyface fire he became known for in WWE, only to be snuffed out was a great finish.

*The 3 Way Tag delivered as I thought it would. Everyone had a chance to shine and pull out something they don't usually pull out. I was surprised at the finish with JE retaining. I thought if there was going to be a time for them to drop the belts, it was now to either team.

*Struggled to stay awake for Punk vs. Hangman considering how late this match started, but it was a great main event. I loved the crowd reactions for both guys as no matter what either guy did, they both received a good smattering of boos. There was no clear fan favorite. The ending of the match was kind of comical to me as I kind of loathe the "CONFLICTED BOLLOCKS" as I like to call it that has become synonymous with the Elite guys. But it does provide a nice story for Hangman coming out of this.

Overall a good show. It won't go down as one of their better ones for problems I listed before. In short, it was too damn long but had a few great matches along the way.


----------



## Jedah

So I watched the show with a few friends. One of them had never seen AEW before but is a lapsed wrestling fan who watched Mania for Stone Cold's return. Two watched AEW in the past and are lukewarm on it now. Everyone agreed that this event did not set the bar, and maybe it was the mood but I was with them on this - Double or Nothing was the first AEW PPV I've been disappointed with.

*General thoughts:

1. The show was TOO FUCKING LONG.* Everyone agreed that the length of the card and matches detracted from the actual wrestling and spectacle. Taken by themselves, most of the matches were at least good, but because the matches ran on too long on an already bloated card, most of the night just felt like a featureless blob. At least four of those matches did not need to happen. If the show had been an hour shorter, it would have made a world of difference.

2. The lack of build was an issue. Again, the only match that felt like it really mattered was MJF vs. Wardlow. Everything else was just there.

3. The wrong people went over in most of the matches. I grudgingly accepted Cole would win over Joe, for example. There's no excuse for Darby to have lost to O'Reilly, however. None. He was one of the few people that stood out to these guys, but of course O'Reilly had to win because he's an ex-NXT darling who Darby used to beat in the ratings every week. There was no excuse to continue Jurassic Express' title reign, either. And why did Danielson of all people get choked out in that anarchy match?

4. And really - we need yet MORE acquisitions on an already bloated roster? Nobody even knew or cared who that guy Andrade brought in was. Bivens is also unnecessary. Athena is of course a good one. The women's division still hasn't filled its roster out, but more men at this point is beyond redundant.

*As for the matches themselves* - I actually have to look on Wikipedia. That's how long everything was.

1. Hook looked good in the match, but of course Dorkhausen had to take the win. Why is this team a thing at all? Get Hook away from this geek immediately.

2. I was expecting Wardlow to win. I was not expecting a burial. It felt like a punishment and honestly, MJF deserved it.

3. Hardys vs. Bucks was fine, but it went on too long (this will be a common complaint).

4. Jade vs. Anna Jay wasn't good and should not have been on this card. My friends think Jade is a star. They did not like the contrived finish. Bivens is another unnecessary acquisition.

5. House of Black vs. Death Triangle was fun. But honestly...this faction has to go. It's done nothing for Black. What is it going to do for Julia?

6. Adam Cole vs. Samoa Joe was the expected result. Nothing really to complain about here other than we all agreed Cole is overrated.

7. Baker vs. Soho was OK, but no better than their first match, with a lame ending.

8. The only thing I was looking for with ATT vs. Sammy and co. was how Paige van Zant would do. She delivered. The match was decent enough on its own merits but again, went too long. There is something there with Paige. She better be booked appropriately.

9. Friends agreed that Kyle vs. Darby was the best match of the night, but the wrong man won. There's no excuse for Darby losing here at all.

10. Thunder Rosa vs. Serena Deeb was fine as a wrestling match, but nobody was interested in it. There was no build or personality to it at all. That was the complaint. Get the title off Thunder Rosa ASAP. Honestly at this point Jade should just unify it.

11. JAS vs. BCC and co. could have been a great heap of mayhem, but THAT MUSIC KILLED THE MOOD. Why they left that entrance music on so long, I won't know, but it was incredibly distracting and proved that even now, AEW still has its amateur hour moments. Things got better once Jericho stopped the music, but it was too late to make the match more than good when it should have been off the wall fun.

12. Triple threat tag team match was OK, but the wrong team won.

13. There was a lot of dissatisfaction with Punk vs. Hangman. It felt way too slow. The lack of build didn't help it, either, and no one was really into the latest "Page doubting himself" thing. At least the right person won though. Now maybe the world title can feel important again.

*Conclusion*

It feels like Double or Nothing is the PPV that shows us the overall health of the company.

Double or Nothing 2019, with a much worse roster than this, was a triumph. It signaled the arrival of a new era in the industry. Double or Nothing 2020 was resilience by the young company in the face of adversity and Double or Nothing 2021 was another triumph over that adversity.

Double or Nothing 2022, though, showed us that the bloom is off the rose and the company needs to make some changes. It is too bloated, too fond of certain people it should not be that fond of, too committed to questionable decisions and storylines. The row with MJF was another indication that things are not going as smoothly as they should be at this point.

The response of my friends proves much of what we've been saying here also. My lapsed fan friend was not impressed by this event. The two others that were familiar with AEW are not ready to go back to watching every week.

The show needs a new direction badly. It needs to be more streamlined above all and it needs to stop its obsession with elevating vanilla ex-NXT guys over its organic homegrown talent that made some connections with fans, like Darby. Let's see if it moves in a better direction after this.


----------



## Mr316

Hotdiggity11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531154198645153793
> 
> 
> Khan really needs to detox from the Adderall. Not good long-term for your heart health lol.



Fucking Tony man 😂


----------



## zkorejo

that was funny as hell, the way Tony went nuts: THAT'S FUCKING BULLSHIIT?!"

Punk had to calm him down. But he still kept going.


----------



## 3venflow

Tony was very defensive about the PPV length but man, this was a marathon even by AEW's standards. There's giving value for money and then there's going a bit too far. My FITE streamed ended at somewhere around 4 hours and 40 minutes. It was light outside here in the UK when it finished.

If they'd cut out Anna vs. Jade, Darby vs. Kyle and the intergender trios match, they'd have shaved probably 40+ minutes off the show when all entrances were factored in. Even the Owen finals could've been placed on Dynamites, giving them a selling point.

I think history will remember this PPV quite well though, because the highs were really high and in future, people are going to think less about the mid-show slog and more about what happened early on and late on.

Anarchy in the Arena is the match that surpassed my expectations. I thought it'd be more akin to the forgettable Inner Circle vs. ATT/MOTY Street Fight, but it was like a wrestling version of a summer blockbuster. Just adrenaline-soaked fun from start to finish and one of my favourite matches this year.

The main event was also great, though not on the Danielson vs. Hangman level for me. Punk is a master storyteller, but physically/athletically he is a level below those two. I'm one of Hangman's biggest supporters on this board where he's gotten a lot of flack and think his character work during his reign has been really cool. It's not down to him that his reign wasn't the focal point of the show, he ALWAYS delivered when the bell rang and his character developed match by match. I was low key hoping for him to win this, but have no qualms with the Summer of Punk.

I don't want to hear any Bucks slander for a while after they pulled off a miracle carry job against the Hardys. I was a bit pissed when the Hardys won as I was when KoR won, as I have this defensive mechanism that activates whenever AEW originals lose to 'outsiders'.

Neither Owen final did much for me. The matches were alright, but forgettable. I'm bored of Adam Cole while recognising he has skill. I'm just tired of the push while more visually striking and similarly talented guys have to scrap for TV time. The uber fun House of Black vs. Death Triangle match had three guys (Malakai, PAC, Penta) who I'd be more intrigued to see get his push.

Thunder Rosa vs. Serena Deeb was a very good match by AEW women's standards and one of several good matches lately, along with Hayter vs. Toni and Yuka vs. Riho. Some praised the Ruby vs. Britt match but this was technically several levels above for me and looked like two polished wrestlers working their craft. On the contrary, Jade vs. Anna was horrible on virtually every level, though I like Stokely Hathaway and think he could be gold with the Baddies.

The three-way tag match was fantastic and deserves credit for getting so much crowd interaction in a very tricky position on the card. I'm not that bothered that the champions retained and sort of expected it, as the feud was really Keith Lee/Swerve vs. Team Taz, and they attached the Jurassics to it to give the PPV a title match. I love Hobbs/Starks, but think a team like Mox/Danielson or FTR are ideal next champions.

It's a hard PPV to rate. I'd probably go 7~8/10 based on the highs being very high. It was not as good as the previous three PPVs, but had some memorable stuff you expect when you hand over money. I don't think the storyline cycle leading into this PPV was one of AEW's strongest, with Wardlow vs. MJF obviously being the pick of the bunch. I'm curious to see where they go from here.

My top three matches:

1. Anarchy in the Arena
2. Punk vs. Hangman
3. House of Black vs. Death Triangle


----------



## DRose1994

Wasn’t a bad show, but wasn’t one of their best either. It was far too long and it made matches feel less important, ironically. It felt like the crowd wanted to get through it and weexhausted at points, and I certainly was at home. They could’ve and should’ve trimmed the fat on this one.

Wont go every match but just real quick: The Jurassic Express should NOT have retained. It’s been a brutal run. I didn’t enjoy that Anarchy in the Arena match as much as everyone else apparently. Didn’t care for the Malcolm Bivens debut — hate his mannerisms and tone when speaking — just scream phony. 

I always get nervous when Punk tries too many highflying/aerial maneuvers. I just feel like he’s prone to botching in those scenarios specifically. Anyway, I enjoyed the main event, right guy won. Excited to see what Punk does with the title.

So solid show — I’d say 7.5/10. Again, just too long with a few questionable outcomes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I just finished DON - was a great event

want it on record that i think CM Punk beating Hangman was the wrong move

so sad Hangers lost 

ok... reading the thread now XD


----------



## Tobiyama

Thunder Rosa did what we know she can do. She can put out a quality match. But the match is over. And now it is time to create interesting television. And she will be totally reliant on the heel in her program to produce that. They need to have a plan to get the belt off her quickly. And she can go back to being an occasional challenger that helps the heel champion look strong in ppv matches.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531288326111739904
So if that is correct, we know it did over 115,000 buys, but not whether it was as high as recent PPVs. I'm not sure if they can top All Out 2021.

Even so, a very lucrative and successful night for AEW with their first million dollar gate, a ton of merchandise sales by all accounts (they finally had stuff outside to cope with demand), and good PPV buys.


----------



## Tobiyama

Also, Jade needs to drop that super-finisher. She almost killed Ruby the first time. And this time it just looked too collaborative.


----------



## Whoanma

Hotdiggity11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531154198645153793
> 
> 
> Khan really needs to detox from the Adderall. Not good long-term for your heart health lol.





Mr316 said:


> Fucking Tony man 😂


Punk's like


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Whoanma said:


> Punk's like




"This is why I am straight-edge."


----------



## BMark66

I agree that it was 3 matches too long. That being said I enjoyed all the matches on DON.

My highlights would have to be Wardlow finally being All Elitle, the JAS vs BCC match, and CM Punk vs Hangman. Hangman being conflicted whether to use the belt on Punk was a good ending, I think the feud will continue.

Also really enjoyed the HOB vs Death Triangle match and three way tag match. Only disappointed that Jungle express retained. 

The Rosa vs Deeb match was great. Probably my favorite Rosa match to date. Both women really put on a great technical match.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Hotdiggity11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531154198645153793
> 
> 
> Khan really needs to detox from the Adderall. Not good long-term for your heart health lol.


This reminds me of when he was "yelling" at Omega in 2020 'you have to face him on Dynamite! On Dynamite!! You have to face him! Face him on Dynamite next week!'

Dude has zero base in his voice.

As for this clip it translates in English to the following:

This guy (CM Punk) fought a bunch of no name jobbers since his arrival doing nothing for the promotion but I'm going to act like he has because he's more anti WWE than the average diehard AEW fan. Oh, he also fought MJF. Now he's champ. That's all folks!


----------



## Skermac

all the right people won imo


----------



## Irish Jet

otbr87 said:


> This reminds me of when he was "yelling" at Omega in 2020 'you have to face him on Dynamite! On Dynamite!! You have to face him! Face him on Dynamite next week!'
> 
> Dude has zero base in his voice.


He is either on something he shouldn't be on or in need of something that he isn't on.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’ll hear no Bucks slander on this site

they carried the old fucks to a good match


----------



## redban

The matches on the PPV were great individually, but goodness .. why was this PPV so damn long . I didn't go to sleep until 2AM. The main-event began at midnight.

I liked the MJF / Wardlow match, Bucks vs Hardy's, Ember Moon's debut, Scorpio / Sammy tag match (Paige looks good in the ring), the tag-title triple threat, and the main event. I loved the Anarchy in the Arena match, which was the highlight of the entire show.

Cole vs Joe, the House of Black tag match, the Hook opener, Darby vs Kyle = I'm a little indifferent on how these matches went. Outside of Cole vs Joe, those matches shouldn't have been on the PPV.

I felt they should have had 2 faces (e.g. Darby Allin, Toni Storm) to stand up there with Martha Hart. I also feel that they should have given the winners a trophy or plaque: we have too many belts on the show.

Ruby Soho gave the worst Sharpshooter I've ever seen FYI

Rosa vs Deed were smooth in the ring, but they should have given Deed some false finishes to make her seem more like a difficult challenge for Rosa.

After Anarchy in the Arena, Andrade did some promo, and some other Spanish dude appeared ... who the hell is that other Spanish dude????

As for the main-event, I was pulling for Page, but oh well ... interesting to see where they go with Page now, considering that he kinda cost himself the match by wasting time holding the belt and watching Punk. Notice that they didn't do a handshake at the end: rematch incoming?

Overall .. again, they gave a good show with great matches. But the show was too damn long!!


----------



## Geeee

Dr. Middy said:


> Yes... that is totally the same thing.
> 
> The delusion is real dude.


I feel like I was in a fever dream or like there was a forum glitch where two people's private messages were somehow getting posted in the PPV thread lol


----------



## DammitChrist

Jedah said:


> So I watched the show with a few friends. One of them had never seen AEW before but is a lapsed wrestling fan who watched Mania for Stone Cold's return. Two watched AEW in the past and are lukewarm on it now. Everyone agreed that this event did not set the bar, and maybe it was the mood but I was with them on this - Double or Nothing was the first AEW PPV I've been disappointed with.
> 
> *General thoughts:
> 
> 1. The show was TOO FUCKING LONG.* Everyone agreed that the length of the card and matches detracted from the actual wrestling and spectacle. Taken by themselves, most of the matches were at least good, but because the matches ran on too long on an already bloated card, most of the night just felt like a featureless blob. At least four of those matches did not need to happen. If the show had been an hour shorter, it would have made a world of difference.
> 
> 2. The lack of build was an issue. Again, the only match that felt like it really mattered was MJF vs. Wardlow. Everything else was just there.
> 
> 3. The wrong people went over in most of the matches. I grudgingly accepted Cole would win over Joe, for example. There's no excuse for Darby to have lost to O'Reilly, however. None. He was one of the few people that stood out to these guys, but of course O'Reilly had to win because he's an ex-NXT darling who Darby used to beat in the ratings every week. There was no excuse to continue Jurassic Express' title reign, either. And why did Danielson of all people get choked out in that anarchy match?
> 
> 4. And really - we need yet MORE acquisitions on an already bloated roster? Nobody even knew or cared who that guy Andrade brought in was. Bivens is also unnecessary. Athena is of course a good one. The women's division still hasn't filled its roster out, but more men at this point is beyond redundant.
> 
> *As for the matches themselves* - I actually have to look on Wikipedia. That's how long everything was.
> 
> 1. Hook looked good in the match, but of course Dorkhausen had to take the win. Why is this team a thing at all? Get Hook away from this geek immediately.
> 
> 2. I was expecting Wardlow to win. I was not expecting a burial. It felt like a punishment and honestly, MJF deserved it.
> 
> 3. Hardys vs. Bucks was fine, but it went on too long (this will be a common complaint).
> 
> 4. Jade vs. Anna Jay wasn't good and should not have been on this card. My friends think Jade is a star. They did not like the contrived finish. Bivens is another unnecessary acquisition.
> 
> 5. House of Black vs. Death Triangle was fun. But honestly...this faction has to go. It's done nothing for Black. What is it going to do for Julia?
> 
> 6. Adam Cole vs. Samoa Joe was the expected result. Nothing really to complain about here other than we all agreed Cole is overrated.
> 
> 7. Baker vs. Soho was OK, but no better than their first match, with a lame ending.
> 
> 8. The only thing I was looking for with ATT vs. Sammy and co. was how Paige van Zant would do. She delivered. The match was decent enough on its own merits but again, went too long. There is something there with Paige. She better be booked appropriately.
> 
> 9. Friends agreed that Kyle vs. Darby was the best match of the night, but the wrong man won. There's no excuse for Darby losing here at all.
> 
> 10. Thunder Rosa vs. Serena Deeb was fine as a wrestling match, but nobody was interested in it. There was no build or personality to it at all. That was the complaint. Get the title off Thunder Rosa ASAP. Honestly at this point Jade should just unify it.
> 
> 11. JAS vs. BCC and co. could have been a great heap of mayhem, but THAT MUSIC KILLED THE MOOD. Why they left that entrance music on so long, I won't know, but it was incredibly distracting and proved that even now, AEW still has its amateur hour moments. Things got better once Jericho stopped the music, but it was too late to make the match more than good when it should have been off the wall fun.
> 
> 12. Triple threat tag team match was OK, but the wrong team won.
> 
> 13. There was a lot of dissatisfaction with Punk vs. Hangman. It felt way too slow. The lack of build didn't help it, either, and no one was really into the latest "Page doubting himself" thing. At least the right person won though. Now maybe the world title can feel important again.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> It feels like Double or Nothing is the PPV that shows us the overall health of the company.
> 
> Double or Nothing 2019, with a much worse roster than this, was a triumph. It signaled the arrival of a new era in the industry. Double or Nothing 2020 was resilience by the young company in the face of adversity and Double or Nothing 2021 was another triumph over that adversity.
> 
> Double or Nothing 2022, though, showed us that the bloom is off the rose and the company needs to make some changes. It is too bloated, too fond of certain people it should not be that fond of, too committed to questionable decisions and storylines. The row with MJF was another indication that things are not going as smoothly as they should be at this point.
> 
> The response of my friends proves much of what we've been saying here also. My lapsed fan friend was not impressed by this event. The two others that were familiar with AEW are not ready to go back to watching every week.
> 
> The show needs a new direction badly. It needs to be more streamlined above all and it needs to stop its obsession with elevating vanilla ex-NXT guys over its organic homegrown talent that made some connections with fans, like Darby. Let's see if it moves in a better direction after this.


😂

1. The length of the whole ppv was fine, and the ppv definitely delivered.

2. Kyle O'Reilly deserved to go over, and thankfully he got a big victory on a major ppv.

3. Hook and Danhausen are clearly super over with the crowds, so they should continue committing to this pair.

4. The ex-NXT guys deserve to get a bone thrown to them too instead of being lost in direction for all eternity.

5. The matches generally delivered to some extent, and the crowd still remained hot multiple hours into the show.


----------



## BMark66

DammitChrist said:


> 😂
> 
> 1. The length of the whole ppv was fine, and the ppv definitely delivered.
> 
> 2. Kyle O'Reilly deserved to go over, and thankfully he got a big victory on a major ppv.
> 
> 3. Hook and Danhausen are clearly super over with the crowds, so they should continue committing to this pair.
> 
> 4. The ex-NXT guys deserve to get a bone thrown to them too instead of being lost in direction for all eternity.
> 
> 5. The matches generally delivered to some extent, and the crowd still remained hot multiple hours into the show.


KOR has really impressed me over the last couple of weeks. The guy has great in work ability.


----------



## DammitChrist

BMark66 said:


> KOR has really impressed me over the last couple of weeks. The guy has great in work ability.


Yea, O'Reilly is probably around the top 5 for best (pure) technical wrestlers in AEW atm.

I've been very high on the guy since early 2018 

I NEED to see Kyle O'Reilly vs Bryan Danielson at some point in the future (with at least 15 minutes of wrestling)!


----------



## Sad Panda

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’ll hear no Bucks slander on this site
> 
> they carried the old fucks to a good match


For sure. I was kind of pumped when the Hardy’s came back. But man, watching Jeff in the ring is really unsettling. I’m hoping this is a true retirement tour for them.


----------



## Martyn

Great show, although quite long. I’ve enjoyed past years DON more, but it hold up very well. 

Wardlow moment, Hardys/Bucks, Anarchy in the Arena and the main event we’re the best ones for me and I’ll watch them again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Co-signed the ppv was too long

was no need for Darby v KOR and the mixed Trios. Those are Dynamite matches

also…. There is never a reason for Adam Cole to beat Joe



Sad Panda said:


> For sure. I was kind of pumped when the Hardy’s came back. But man, watching Jeff in the ring is really unsettling. I’m hoping this is a true retirement tour for them.


Jeff doing high-spots makes me look away from my tv cause i don’t want to see a man die

he should change his style


----------



## TripleG

OK, here are my thoughts on the event: 


The show was way too goddamn long. The event was a WrestleMania sized marathon, and that's not a compliment. Fortunately, I enjoyed myself for most of it, but the event was too long and too self indulgent, and could have easily been trimmed in places. Hardys Vs. Bucks could have been shorter, TBS title could have easily been in the Pre Show, the Intergender Match could have been cut in half and put in the preshow, the tag title match could have easily been shorter...there was way too much going long. I get the whole NBA Championship factor, but to me, if its a PPV, people aren't going to split between the two. They'll pick one over the other. 
Building off of that, I saw a lot of the same spots throughout the show. Take a shot every time you saw a superkick. Take a shot every time someone went for the Sharpshooter
There were a lot of botches on this show, which will make the next Botchamania quite a watch. For some reason, nobody on this show seemed to know how to the Sharpshooter or the Texas Cloverleaf. Darby had a scary fall, and Jade Cargill seemed off. 
Hookhausen Vs. Sterling/Nese was a fun preshow match, exactly what it needed to be. Simple, fun, and effectively showing off Hook and Danhausen, the match worked. 
MJF Vs. Wardlow is a hot topic of discussion given the lead in to the PPV and the debate of what's a work and what's not. What I will say is that regardless of the situations behind the scenes, this match was perfect! It was exactly what I wanted it to be: Wardlow FINALLY gets his hands on that little punk, overcomes all of MJF's old school heel tactics, and then puts MJF in his place with a Powerbomb Symphony. It was awesome! MJF does the stretcher job, which will no doubt spark more discussion, and Wardlow gets his AEW contract. This was a perfect payoff all around and one of my favorite parts of the show. With a show loaded with too much action and matches that went too long, the simple story of this one made it stand out as one of the better parts of the show. 
Hardys Vs. Bucks was, overall, good, though it was largely through the efforts of The Bucks and even Brandon Cutler. Matt Hardy looks like he's lost a step and Jeff about 3 or 4. I think Jeff's history of big bumps has finally caught up with him as he looks slower and more out of shape. The Bucks were able to make the match work, but it is clear that The Hardys should think about retiring, especially Jeff. I disagreed with them going over, but hey. 
The TBS Title match showed off the best of Anna Jay and the worst of Jade Cargill. Anna looks like she's gotten better at executing the moves, but Jade's inexperience shined through as she struggled throughout the match, creating a clunky encounter. Stokely Hathaway and Ember Moon's debuts were okay. I think Moon (or Athena, I guess) is a good addition. 
I wish the build up for the Trios Match was better handled, but as is, it got lost in the shuffle. I completely forgot that Black blinded Pac with the black mist. Its a shame because the match was very cool. An action packed mad house that showed off the best of all men involved, and Julia Hart's turn was really well done and a nice surprise after the poor bait and switch they did a couple of weeks back. This worked out so well that it just made me mad that they didn't do a better job promoting the match. As is, it was one of the more exciting matches on the card. 
The Owen Hart Finals Matches were...okay. Joe Vs. Cole was them doing their standard moves to each other with Cole getting the win and Britt Vs. Soho was...fine with Britt getting the win. Personally, I don't think much of Soho, so I was happy to see Britt get the win, and I am over Samoa Joe at this point, so Cole was the better pick for me. The best part of this was Martha getting to give a nice speech to congratulate the winners. That was nice. I like nice. 
The Intergender Match was one of the strangest matches I have ever seen. You had a match with basically all heels except for Kazarian, and it probably went way too long. VanZant is still green, but she brought a little flavor to the proceedings, and Sammy accidentally superkicking Conti after they were making out the whole match was fun, but the whole match was a jumbled mess of ideas. I wish this was cut in half.
Darby Allin Vs. Kyle O'Riley was a nice and simple match to have. They let two guys of clashing styles go out there and have a nice action packed encounter. That one suicide dive from Darby was scary as hell. However, the daredevil style of Darby and Kyle's more technical style created a nice clash that made for one of the more enjoyable matches of the event. 
Rosa Vs. Deeb for the Women's Title is another match that suffered from the lack of a strong build up. They went out there and had a mostly well executed pure technical wrestling match, but the investment just wasn't there. They did their best in less than desirable circumstances, but in the end, the outcome was easy to predict and they didn't have a strong story backing them up. The match was fine, but the ladies were done a disservice too. 
Anarchy in the Arena lived up to its name because this match was a complete mad house! Violent and wild all the way through, this one felt like a war. At times, there was too much action to keep up with, but the insanity of this match made for a fun watch and one of the most enjoyable parts of the show. Having Wild Thing play throughout the match on a loop gave me flashbacks to New Jack (though thankfully it stopped as it would have gotten irritating after a while), I wish there was more of a payoff to the elevator spot because that was a pretty cool set up, but the visual of Kingston walking out bloodied and with a can of gasoline was pretty sweet. The breakdown between BCC and Team Kingston led to their downfall and ended a very enjoyable war. Easily one of the most entertaining parts of the show and it could have closed quite honestly. 
I though the 3 way tag title match was completely fucked. With Bucks/Hardys, the Trios Match, the intergender match, and that absolutely insane Anarchy in the Arena match, I thought this would be the multi-man battle that the fans would be asleep for. Fortunately, the six men involved managed to make it work well enough, especially the three hoss guys adding a different element to the match that made it fun. It went way too long, but for what it was, it was solid. 
Punk Vs. Hangman was a very good main event with a reactive crowd and some big moments. Punk's botch of the Buckshot was something I knew was going to happen when he slipped it up on Dynamite, but hey. The rest of the match was well done and they even did a variation of the Piper/Bret ending for the finish. Punk's victory did not shock me, but we'll see where it goes from there. 
So yeah, Double or Nothing gets a B+ from me but some better pacing and editing could have made it an A. 

Top Five Matches

MJF Vs. Wardlow
House of Black Vs. Death Triangle
Allin Vs. O'Riley
Anarchy in the Asylum
Punk Vs. Hangman


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I just re-watched Anarchy

… that was art


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LifeInCattleClass said:


> also…. There is never a reason for Adam Cole.


Fixed that for you. 😁


----------



## holy

DammitChrist said:


> You missed the MOTN.


I did tune back in halfway haha. It was one of the only matches I wanted to see, so I came back to see if they shut the annoying music off, which thankfully, they did!

I liked parts of the match that I saw, and I may give it a rewatch to see anything special I may have missed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Fixed that for you. 😁


hahaaa!, you are correct xD


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman does the GTS better than Punk.

Can't say Punk does the buckshot lariat better than Hangman.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531319641355825156


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Hangman does the GTS better than Punk.
> 
> Can't say Punk does the buckshot lariat better than Hangman.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531319641355825156


hangman’s gts was legit as fuck

sold me on the false finish 100%


----------



## ThirdMan

Punk should've considered using a different finisher many years ago. Because he's not particularly strong, and can barely get opponents up for the GTS these days, especially if they're on the larger side of things. So it's almost a relief when he's able to make it look like he's _sort_ of connecting with the knee.

And he should never, EVER, attempt a Buckshot Lariat again. That alone would be enough reason to not do a rematch between these two any time soon, to remove that possibility entirely.


----------



## DammitChrist

Getting rid of the GTS is like eliminating a big part of CM Punk's identity in the ring.

It's a perfect finisher for him.

Edit:

Plus, part of the story was that both men in the main event struggled to hit the other's finishers since neither of them were able to master/perfect the execution.

That honestly added to that excellent main event.


----------



## ThirdMan

If you can't execute your finishing move consistently well on a wide variety of opponents of different sizes, it's probably not a "perfect" finisher for you. His submission finisher is fine, and he could easily use the buzzsaw kick against bigger opponents. But whatever, he's old, and is committed to it, so whatever will be, will be.

And while them struggling to hit the other's finishers was certainly built into the story, Punk botching it THAT badly was NOT part of the story. He's just not athletic enough to perform that maneuver. Simple as that.


----------



## deadcool

DammitChrist said:


> Getting rid of the GTS is like eliminating a big part of CM Punk's identity in the ring.
> 
> It's a perfect finisher for him.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Plus, part of the story was that both men in the main event struggled to hit the other's finishers since neither of them were able to master/perfect the execution.
> 
> That honestly added to that excellent main event.


Speaking as a Punk fan, I see that sometimes he has issues executing the GTS on bigger guys. The Anaconda Vice is the better finisher for him as he can execute it on anyone. Can you imagine Punk trying to do the GTS to Luchasaurus or Hobbs or Keith Lee?

It was a great main event, but Punk botching the Buckshot clothesline didn't help. I just wish Hangman hung on to the title a lil while longer.


----------



## ThirdMan




----------



## Tell it like it is

Back from Vegas and that shit was amazing in my book. Not bad for my first AEW event. Sure there was some stuff that I didn't like but whatever. The crowd there was energetic the whole time and it made it awesome.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Just watched the Anarchy match and apart from it being too long (what was that like half an hour?) I thought it was shitloads of fun and very intense in some parts, especially Garcia and Eddie. I loved how ‘Wild Thing’ was playing at the beginning, it was like a crazy bar room brawl. Kinda glad they didn’t play it all the way through, it would’ve driven me insane. The ending was well done with it taking two guys to take out Danielson who was like a rabid animal.

Might watch the rest of it later this week if I can be arsed.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

ThirdMan said:


>



This makes sense since Kane is probably like 6’7 and 280+ pounds. Punk is struggling to hit people much smaller nowadays though.


----------



## Jedah

DammitChrist said:


> 😂
> 
> 1. The length of the whole ppv was fine, and the ppv definitely delivered.
> 
> 2. Kyle O'Reilly deserved to go over, and thankfully he got a big victory on a major ppv.
> 
> 3. Hook and Danhausen are clearly super over with the crowds, so they should continue committing to this pair.
> 
> 4. The ex-NXT guys deserve to get a bone thrown to them too instead of being lost in direction for all eternity.
> 
> 5. The matches generally delivered to some extent, and the crowd still remained hot multiple hours into the show.


OK. You can keep kissing Tony's ass all you want but these are the consensus opinions of three fans who AEW should be able to get but isn't reaching because of these weird proclivities Tony has.

And no, Kyle should not have won at all.


----------



## DammitChrist

Jedah said:


> OK. You can keep kissing Tony's ass all you want but these are the consensus opinions of three fans who AEW should be able to get but isn't reaching because of these weird proclivities Tony has.
> 
> And no, Kyle should not have won at all.


Kyle O'Reilly winning was the right decision since he's an excellent wrestler who's also had 2 bangers on TV recently (with Rey Fenix plus Samoa Joe), and he deserves to cement his status as an upper-midcarder 

It's very reassuring to see workrate wrestlers finally get rewarded for their talent.

Edit:

I'm not even worried about Darby Allin. The guy can easily recover from losses as an underdog babyface.


----------



## PG Punk

The Anarchy match was awful. I was watching it with a friend, and we both agreed it was terrible. Too much going on at once, and it was hard to keep up with what was going on. I'd give it 1/2 star.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Hangman again was stellar in the ring and he absolutely shined in defeat. He was the star of that match IMO. Really impressed with the guy.


----------



## CovidFan

PG Punk said:


> The Anarchy match was awful. I was watching it with a friend, and we both agreed it was terrible. Too much going on at once, and it was hard to keep up with what was going on. I'd give it 1/2 star.


I think it's a legit criticism. At one point I was questioning wtf was going on and what I was watching. But it ended up being very good once there was actually action in the ring and the odd cutaway to whatever was happening elsewhere.


----------



## CM Buck

DammitChrist said:


> Kyle O'Reilly winning was the right decision since he's an excellent wrestler who's also had 2 bangers on TV recently (with Rey Fenix plus Samoa Joe), and he deserves to cement his status as an upper-midcarder
> 
> It's very reassuring to see workrate wrestlers finally get rewarded for their talent.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I'm not even worried about Darby Allin. The guy can easily recover from losses as an underdog babyface.


If Hunter and gabe/jim cornette couldn't make kyle oreilly a megastar I don't think Tony has a shot


----------



## DammitChrist

Firefromthegods said:


> If Hunter and gabe/jim cornette couldn't make kyle oreilly a megastar I don't think Tony has a shot


Kyle O'Reilly doesn't need to be a megastar.

He just needs to be spotlighted in the upper-half of the card where he belongs.

O'Reilly being presented as a tag-team guy who can easily hold his own as an upper-midcarder (in a singles run) is how he should be booked.

I'll never be opposed to seeing O'Reilly get the occasional main event spotlight too.


----------



## CM Buck

DammitChrist said:


> Kyle O'Reilly doesn't need to be a megastar.
> 
> He just needs to be spotlighted in the upper-half of the card where he belongs.
> 
> O'Reilly being presented as a tag-team guy who can easily hold his own as an upper-midcarder (in a singles run) is how he should be booked.
> 
> I'll never be opposed to seeing O'Reilly get the occasional main event spotlight too.


Ah OK good you have reasonable expectations and don't think he has okada potential or anything


----------



## THANOS

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Didn't say it was better than his two with Bryan though? I don't think it was.
> 
> Better than the two matches with Cole, match with Archer, his title win against Omega, and definitely that random one with Dante Martin.


Yes, I can agree to that.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

Not gonna lie, when I clicked on purchase I wasn’t all that excited for a few of the matches on the card and I skipped through A couple. However , I thought it was a solid PPV and worth my 20 quid.

HookHausen was fun and Tony Nese is in the right spot. Smart Mark sterling has been great throughout his whole AEW run.

Wardlow continues to look like a beast and what they do with him now that the feud is done, will be crucial to his longevity as a potential top star.

Hardys/Bucks was ok but is it just me or did Jeff look Fucked up? He’s either really hurting or he was off his box? Matt more than held up his end for the match though. Well done. Bucks and Cutler were great as always.

HOB/Death Triangle. Any combination of these guys whether it’s in singles or tag or trios, can’t have a bad match. Always exciting, with some great spots. Glad we finally got a pay off to the Julia Hart nonsense. Now let’s see where they go with it.

Jade v Anna . Not bad considering but let’s face facts both are as green as goose shit but Jade for me is a future megastar. She’s visibly improving and has charisma by the truckload. Pairing her up with Stoke is a great move and also having a Heel red velvet and Kiera hogan will make for some interesting matches with Kris, Anna and the debutant, Athena. Speaking of which; never a huge fan of the latter, couldn’t cut a promo and only had a fantastic looking finisher in her locker.

Cole v Joe . It was alright with a finish that seemed out of nowhere . That’s about it.

Britt v Ruby. Britt deserved the win and her and Cole as the power couple could be quite an interesting route to go down, especially if it ends all the red dragon elite bollocks.

thought Martha Hart’s speech was lovely and was great to see her happy at wrestling. All the idiots online saying that she hates the business etcwhich is why she won’t let Owen in the wwe hof….. errr No! She probably doesn’t want anything to do with a company that killed her husband and robbed her kids of their father.

anyway, onto My next skips of the evening. Darby/Kyle and Deeb Rosa. Have zero interest in any of those 4.

also skipped the mixed trios. The build has been the shits and I’ve got no desire to watch Sammy, Frankie or Top lip Tay.

the anarchy arena was nuts. A nice change of pace and Eddie looked like the baddest MFer when he stormed down the ramp covered in blood and carrying petrol. Can’t wait to see where the fallout goes and my only quibble is the JAS winning. Unless it leads to Blood and guts with BCC, Eddie and pals winning that .

the three way tag was ok. I was looking forward to this as Starks and Hobbs have been entertaining as hell and even Swerve and Keith the Beef are showing up. Started off slow and felt a bit clunky but really picked up near the end and had a good closing stretch. Thought Christian was gonna heel out on JB.

punker v hanger . Great match and despite punk fucking up the buckshot twice, I think it’s right to get the belt on him. Somewhere down the line he’s dropping it to a returning MJF.

overall, well worth my money with a lot of good age outweighing the bad which was The skipped lot, JR and of course , Aubrey.


----------



## Wolf Mark

DammitChrist said:


> Apparently, I can't even react to posts.
> 
> Anyway, maybe the issue behind that viewpoint is how it's extremely unrealistic to do a ppv full of singles matches when they have a fairly deep tag division, a stacked roster that's made up of numerous factions/alliances, and a scenario where they'd commit to a specific structure for 3+ hours (instead of adding more variety between singles matches + tag matches + 3-way matches, etc. throughout the whole show).


That's why it would be better to cut some of the fat of that roster. Back when the WWF and WCW were feuding, for a while WCW was dominating and it seemed they had all the stars. But then it got so big that they had too many stars that they could do with. Then everybody was a star and couldn't really stand out. Meanwhile when everybody was gone, the WWF had a limited amount of guys and it was easier for them to move and be maleable and do things and the guys stood out more cause it's easier to work with a smaller roster. 

AEW should do away with all the groups and gang matches, even less tag matches. I don't think they should be like the WWE and only focus on one guy(like Roman) but maybe they could focus on 5 o 6 very hot angles and single matches. It should be like the WWF was in the late 90s, the war of attrition. Plainly your best guys gets the attention.


----------



## kentl

Wolf Mark said:


> That's why it would be better to cut some of the fat of that roster. Back when the WWF and WCW were feuding, for a while WCW was dominating and it seemed they had all the stars. But then it got so big that they had too many stars that they could do with. Then everybody was a star and couldn't really stand out. Meanwhile when everybody was gone, the WWF had a limited amount of guys and it was easier for them to move and be maleable and do things and the guys stood out more cause it's easier to work with a smaller roster.
> 
> AEW should do away with all the groups and gang matches, even less tag matches. I don't think they should be like the WWE and only focus on one guy(like Roman) but maybe they could focus on 5 o 6 very hot angles and single matches. It should be like the WWF was in the late 90s, the war of attrition. Plainly your best guys gets the attention.


Ministry of darkness 
The corporate minster 
Dx
Naultion of domination 
Heart foundation 


Wwe was LOADED with teams and groups in the 90s many if them full of those top guys


----------



## 3venflow

DoN 2022 is currently ranked 11th out of AEW's 13 major PPVs on Cagematch. Many of the complaints relate to the length more than the match quality. I know Mookie keeps an eye on Cagematch, so maybe he'll relay that feedback to TK, who was quite defensive about the marathon length.

Of all the PPVs, only All Out 2020 has been deemed mediocre by the average rating, while Revolution 2021 was slightly above average. DoN still has a good rating on there of *7.81*, but below the high standards the company has set on PPV.

Only WM X-7 (*9.59*) has a higher rating than All Out 2021 of every U.S. PPV to have taken place.

1. All Out 2021 - *9.56*
2. Double Or Nothing 2019 - *9.11*
3. Full Gear 2021 - *9.00*
4. Full Gear 2020 - *8.93*
5. Revolution 2022 - *8.90*
6. Double Or Nothing 2021 - *8.80*
7. Revolution 2020 - *8.56*
8. Double Or Nothing 2020 - *8.45*
9. Full Gear 2019 - *8.14*
10. All Out 2019 - *8.08*
11. Double Or Nothing 2022 - *7.81*
12. Revolution 2021 - *6.92*
13. All Out 2020 - *5.85*


----------



## Geert Wilders

3venflow said:


> DoN 2022 is currently ranked 11th out of AEW's 13 major PPVs on Cagematch. Many of the complaints relate to the length more than the match quality. I know Mookie keeps an eye on Cagematch, so maybe he'll relay that feedback to TK, who was quite defensive about the marathon length.
> 
> Of all the PPVs, only All Out 2020 has been deemed mediocre by the average rating, while Revolution 2021 was slightly above average. DoN still has a good rating on there of *7.81*, but below the high standards the company has set on PPV.
> 
> Only WM X-7 (*9.59*) has a higher rating than All Out 2021 of every U.S. PPV to have taken place.
> 
> 1. All Out 2021 - *9.56*
> 2. Double Or Nothing 2019 - *9.11*
> 3. Full Gear 2021 - *9.00*
> 4. Full Gear 2020 - *8.93*
> 5. Revolution 2022 - *8.90*
> 6. Double Or Nothing 2021 - *8.80*
> 7. Revolution 2020 - *8.56*
> 8. Double Or Nothing 2020 - *8.45*
> 9. Full Gear 2019 - *8.14*
> 10. All Out 2019 - *8.08*
> 11. Double Or Nothing 2022 - *7.81*
> 12. Revolution 2021 - *6.92*
> 13. All Out 2020 - *5.85*


TKs defence was it made him more money. I think that’s more important than ratings on some site.

I think we will get longer PPVs permanently tbh. Would make more sense to push to Saturday nights in thst case.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> DoN 2022 is currently ranked 11th out of AEW's 13 major PPVs on Cagematch. Many of the complaints relate to the length more than the match quality. I know Mookie keeps an eye on Cagematch, so maybe he'll relay that feedback to TK, who was quite defensive about the marathon length.
> 
> Of all the PPVs, only All Out 2020 has been deemed mediocre by the average rating, while Revolution 2021 was slightly above average. DoN still has a good rating on there of *7.81*, but below the high standards the company has set on PPV.
> 
> Only WM X-7 (*9.59*) has a higher rating than All Out 2021 of every U.S. PPV to have taken place.
> 
> 1. All Out 2021 - *9.56*
> 2. Double Or Nothing 2019 - *9.11*
> 3. Full Gear 2021 - *9.00*
> 4. Full Gear 2020 - *8.93*
> 5. Revolution 2022 - *8.90*
> 6. Double Or Nothing 2021 - *8.80*
> 7. Revolution 2020 - *8.56*
> 8. Double Or Nothing 2020 - *8.45*
> 9. Full Gear 2019 - *8.14*
> 10. All Out 2019 - *8.08*
> 11. Double Or Nothing 2022 - *7.81*
> 12. Revolution 2021 - *6.92*
> 13. All Out 2020 - *5.85*


This ranking seems fair


----------



## ElTerrible

The big problem with these ratings is that they simply take not into account storytelling/emotional attachment. PWTorch gave MJF/Wardlow less than two stars, when it was easily a five star match based on story-telling, emotional attachment and star-making. It was the perfect match with the perfect outcome based on the story they have told for THREE YEARS.


----------



## BMark66

I enjoyed DON 2022 more than Revolution 2022


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings

Let's be honest, the main event was pretty bad.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Mr. King Of Kings said:


> Let's be honest, the main event was pretty bad.


What was wrong with it?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> DoN 2022 is currently ranked 11th out of AEW's 13 major PPVs on Cagematch. Many of the complaints relate to the length more than the match quality. I know Mookie keeps an eye on Cagematch, so maybe he'll relay that feedback to TK, who was quite defensive about the marathon length.
> 
> Of all the PPVs, only All Out 2020 has been deemed mediocre by the average rating, while Revolution 2021 was slightly above average. DoN still has a good rating on there of *7.81*, but below the high standards the company has set on PPV.
> 
> Only WM X-7 (*9.59*) has a higher rating than All Out 2021 of every U.S. PPV to have taken place.
> 
> 1. All Out 2021 - *9.56*
> 2. Double Or Nothing 2019 - *9.11*
> 3. Full Gear 2021 - *9.00*
> 4. Full Gear 2020 - *8.93*
> 5. Revolution 2022 - *8.90*
> 6. Double Or Nothing 2021 - *8.80*
> 7. Revolution 2020 - *8.56*
> 8. Double Or Nothing 2020 - *8.45*
> 9. Full Gear 2019 - *8.14*
> 10. All Out 2019 - *8.08*
> 11. Double Or Nothing 2022 - *7.81*
> 12. Revolution 2021 - *6.92*
> 13. All Out 2020 - *5.85*


that is quite low IMO

personally I would put it higher - but I can understand the length being a factor

i mean, I also skipped stuff, so it definitely was too long, cause we all know what an AEW dick-eater I am


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings

Jeru The Damaja said:


> What was wrong with it?


Very sloppy in my opinion, especially Punk. I understand why they made him a champion though.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

I tried with the anarchy match and for sure it was creative and some nice spots but it was too confusing, they didnt really follow up on the elevator scene, and the music playing while the match was going on for me was too much, it was good but not great, I'll watch again later maybe and see if I change my mind, wired also seeing d-bry as a hardcore brawler.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Mr. King Of Kings said:


> Very sloppy in my opinion, especially Punk. I understand why they made him a champion though.


It wasn't too bad.

Wasn't match of the night or anything and it's probably the weakest match of Hangman's reign. But I think it done it's job. One of those rare matches where the crowd sort of inadvertently played into the story that the wrestlers portrayed. Punk's used to the split crowds--he doesn't care, he's too confident in himself, he'll do as he pleases. Hangman clearly got rattled and it caused him to question himself. 

Punk's two botches were evident but they improvised by using it as a part of storyline. Punk has been botching a move or two for the past few matches now. Wonder if it'll be used as part of his character development.

Personally, I'd have liked Punk to have officially turn heel. Page doubts himself when it come to using the belt, but I'd hoped that when he did throw it down, at some point Punk picked it up and used it.


----------



## 3venflow

Nice shot of the arena.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

3venflow said:


> Tony was very defensive about the PPV length but man, this was a marathon even by AEW's standards. There's giving value for money and then there's going a bit too far. My FITE streamed ended at somewhere around 4 hours and 40 minutes. It was light outside here in the UK when it finished.
> 
> If they'd cut out Anna vs. Jade, Darby vs. Kyle and the intergender trios match, they'd have shaved probably 40+ minutes off the show when all entrances were factored in. Even the Owen finals could've been placed on Dynamites, giving them a selling point.
> 
> I think history will remember this PPV quite well though, because the highs were really high and in future, people are going to think less about the mid-show slog and more about what happened early on and late on.
> 
> Anarchy in the Arena is the match that surpassed my expectations. I thought it'd be more akin to the forgettable Inner Circle vs. ATT/MOTY Street Fight, but it was like a wrestling version of a summer blockbuster. Just adrenaline-soaked fun from start to finish and one of my favourite matches this year.
> 
> The main event was also great, though not on the Danielson vs. Hangman level for me. Punk is a master storyteller, but physically/athletically he is a level below those two. I'm one of Hangman's biggest supporters on this board where he's gotten a lot of flack and think his character work during his reign has been really cool. It's not down to him that his reign wasn't the focal point of the show, he ALWAYS delivered when the bell rang and his character developed match by match. I was low key hoping for him to win this, but have no qualms with the Summer of Punk.
> 
> I don't want to hear any Bucks slander for a while after they pulled off a miracle carry job against the Hardys. I was a bit pissed when the Hardys won as I was when KoR won, as I have this defensive mechanism that activates whenever AEW originals lose to 'outsiders'.
> 
> Neither Owen final did much for me. The matches were alright, but forgettable. I'm bored of Adam Cole while recognising he has skill. I'm just tired of the push while more visually striking and similarly talented guys have to scrap for TV time. The uber fun House of Black vs. Death Triangle match had three guys (Malakai, PAC, Penta) who I'd be more intrigued to see get his push.
> 
> Thunder Rosa vs. Serena Deeb was a very good match by AEW women's standards and one of several good matches lately, along with Hayter vs. Toni and Yuka vs. Riho. Some praised the Ruby vs. Britt match but this was technically several levels above for me and looked like two polished wrestlers working their craft. On the contrary, Jade vs. Anna was horrible on virtually every level, though I like Stokely Hathaway and think he could be gold with the Baddies.
> 
> The three-way tag match was fantastic and deserves credit for getting so much crowd interaction in a very tricky position on the card. I'm not that bothered that the champions retained and sort of expected it, as the feud was really Keith Lee/Swerve vs. Team Taz, and they attached the Jurassics to it to give the PPV a title match. I love Hobbs/Starks, but think a team like Mox/Danielson or FTR are ideal next champions.
> 
> It's a hard PPV to rate. I'd probably go 7~8/10 based on the highs being very high. It was not as good as the previous three PPVs, but had some memorable stuff you expect when you hand over money. I don't think the storyline cycle leading into this PPV was one of AEW's strongest, with Wardlow vs. MJF obviously being the pick of the bunch. I'm curious to see where they go from here.
> 
> My top three matches:
> 
> 1. Anarchy in the Arena
> 2. Punk vs. Hangman
> 3. House of Black vs. Death Triangle





3venflow said:


> DoN 2022 is currently ranked 11th out of AEW's 13 major PPVs on Cagematch. Many of the complaints relate to the length more than the match quality. I know Mookie keeps an eye on Cagematch, so maybe he'll relay that feedback to TK, who was quite defensive about the marathon length.
> 
> Of all the PPVs, only All Out 2020 has been deemed mediocre by the average rating, while Revolution 2021 was slightly above average. DoN still has a good rating on there of *7.81*, but below the high standards the company has set on PPV.
> 
> Only WM X-7 (*9.59*) has a higher rating than All Out 2021 of every U.S. PPV to have taken place.
> 
> 1. All Out 2021 - *9.56*
> 2. Double Or Nothing 2019 - *9.11*
> 3. Full Gear 2021 - *9.00*
> 4. Full Gear 2020 - *8.93*
> 5. Revolution 2022 - *8.90*
> 6. Double Or Nothing 2021 - *8.80*
> 7. Revolution 2020 - *8.56*
> 8. Double Or Nothing 2020 - *8.45*
> 9. Full Gear 2019 - *8.14*
> 10. All Out 2019 - *8.08*
> 11. Double Or Nothing 2022 - *7.81*
> 12. Revolution 2021 - *6.92*
> 13. All Out 2020 - *5.85*


Using cagematch as feedback?! 

AEW is doomed.


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> Nice shot of the arena.
> 
> View attachment 123548


we should be able to see that during the show. Don’t know why they make the arena so dark.


----------



## Geert Wilders

The crowd is impressive. But where was Jericho brawling and it was tarped?It was by the hard cam.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Mr316 said:


> we should be able to see that during the show. Don’t know why they make the arena so dark.


Yes I agree. They should show their crowds as much as Nitro/Thunder did during its peak. Keeping the camera so tight on the ring during Arthur Ashe was ridiculous.

They had the WCW guy who did the camerawork so I'm not sure what exactly changed. Maybe it's a Khan edict?

Anyway, still crazy to see a non WWE crowd that size as someone who lived through the 2000s. I remember when everyone was impressed with Bound for Glory 2006'a crowd.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> Nice shot of the arena.
> 
> View attachment 123548


Top right is empty.

Company is dying.


----------



## Wolf Mark

kentl said:


> Ministry of darkness
> The corporate minster
> Dx
> Naultion of domination
> Heart foundation
> 
> 
> Wwe was LOADED with teams and groups in the 90s many if them full of those top guys


They had the Hart Foundation and Nation of Domination in 1997 and a few groups like the Los Boriquas and the bikers, etc... By the end of 97, the whole Foundation was gone and dead with Bret leaving. And most of the other groups were disbanded(that is why Bryan Adams showed up on Nitro cause his biker group was nowhere). Then in 1998 it was mostly all Austin and DX and the Nation of Domination with the Rock. They cut out the fat, focused on a few hot acts and it worked. 1998 was the year that made the WWF king of the MNW. In 1999 it was mostly the Corporate Ministry after the Corporation and the Ministry of Darkness fused and then DX died when HHH joined the Corporate Ministry. That's one group. And even that group was gone by the summer of 99. Then in late 99 DX reformed with them acting a lackeys to HHH.


----------



## kentl

Wolf Mark said:


> They had the Hart Foundation and Nation of Domination in 1997 and a few groups like the Los Boriquas and the bikers, etc... By the end of 97, the whole Foundation was gone and dead with Bret leaving. And most of the other groups were disbanded(that is why Bryan Adams showed up on Nitro cause his biker group was nowhere). Then in 1998 it was mostly all Austin and DX and the Nation of Domination with the Rock. They cut out the fat, focused on a few hot acts and it worked. 1998 was the year that made the WWF king of the MNW. In 1999 it was mostly the Corporate Ministry after the Corporation and the Ministry of Darkness fused and then DX died when HHH joined the Corporate Ministry. That's one group. And even that group was gone by the summer of 99. Then in late 99 DX reformed with them acting a lackeys to HHH.


There were a bunch of groups that mixed, split, and feuded through the whole AE is the point. It's one of the most group heavy eras of wrestling for wwe. 
That'd not even all the groups back then I just listed the most famous ones.


----------



## CovidFan

Wolf Mark said:


> . And most of the other groups were disbanded(that is why Bryan Adams showed up on Nitro cause his biker group was nowhere)


Interestingly(?), Bryan Adams left because he demanded main event level money and didn't get it. Of course being friends with Bret, he knew he'd get in WCW if WWF didn't agree to his terms and a lot think he did this because of the screwjob and to get out of WWF. /derail kinda


----------



## Wolf Mark

CovidFan said:


> Interestingly(?), Bryan Adams left because he demanded main event level money and didn't get it. Of course being friends with Bret, he knew he'd get in WCW if WWF didn't agree to his terms and a lot think he did this because of the screwjob and to get out of WWF. /derail kinda


Yea a lot of them eventualy all went to WCW cause the money was good. The only guy I remember that made the reverse move was Bossman.


----------



## Geeee

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea a lot of them eventualy all went to WCW cause the money was good. The only guy I remember that made the reverse move was Bossman.


Jericho, Eddie, Benoit, Big Show.

Let's be real, Bryan Adams was a big guy but he couldn't wrestle or cut a promo and he didn't do much in WCW either, where they put him in a stable (the nWo) and in a tag team (Kronik)


----------



## Wolf Mark

Geeee said:


> Jericho, Eddie, Benoit, Big Show.


Yes but by far and large it went the opposite way. WCW grew an humongous roster. I feel like esp. when the Radicals joined the WWF it was in the later part and the war was basically over by then. 

Let's be real, Bryan Adams was a big guy but he couldn't wrestle or cut a promo and he didn't do much in WCW either, where they put him in a stable (the nWo) and in a tag team (Kronik)
[/QUOTE]

I always liked Bryan Adam, personally. One of the best big men in pro wrestling. I loved when he joined manager Fudgi and he became a cross between a brawler and martial art expert. He had this heart punch for finisher. It was dope


----------



## Prosper

I'm late to the party but good PPV on Sunday!! Wasn't on the level of Revolution, Full Gear or All Out, but the show definitely delivered. The Las Vegas crowd was hot all night and never really died down compared to the Revolution crowd which kind of died in the middle. The shows are just way too long. But as long as it feels like I'm getting my money's worth I'm good with it, especially with there only being 4 per year.

CM Punk winning the AEW World title was an incredible moment. Great match with Hangman Page. Really looking forward to his next feud seeing as AEW doesn't usually do World title rematches except in special cases. CM Punk being at the top will make for some very compelling TV.

Loved the HOB vs Death Triangle match. Julia finally turning was awesome. The MJF/Wardlow match being a squash I doubt was the original plan, but MJF is so good that he can talk his way back into the main event with ease. Wardlow is a fuckin star.

The Owen Cup matches I didn't really care for, but both matches were fine. Great moment with Martha Hart.

Thunder Rosa vs Serena Deeb was a masterclass in women's wrestling. This was probably the MOTN. Athena's debut after the Jade/Anna match was also fire. 

Was hoping for JE to drop the gold to Swerve/Lee, but I'm okay with their reign being extended. 

The JAS/BCC match was fuckin intense. One of the best brawls I have ever seen in wrestling. Loved the music replaying twice 😂😂😂 Eddie Kingston looked like a killer, like something off the Walking Dead lol. Awesome fight that came off as real.

Hardyz vs Bucks was good, didn't really like the Mixed Trios match with PVZ. And fuckin hell, why is Darby Allin losing to KOR? 

All in all it was a good show, but there were about 3-4 matches that did not need to be on the card.

*Overall: 7.5/10*


----------



## omaroo

Prosper said:


> I'm late to the party but good PPV on Sunday!! Wasn't on the level of Revolution, Full Gear or All Out, but the show definitely delivered. The Las Vegas crowd was hot all night and never really died down compared to the Revolution crowd which kind of died in the middle. The shows are just way too long. But as long as it feels like I'm getting my money's worth I'm good with it, especially with there only being 4 per year.
> 
> CM Punk winning the AEW World title was an incredible moment. Great match with Hangman Page. Really looking forward to his next feud seeing as AEW doesn't usually do World title rematches except in special cases. CM Punk being at the top will make for some very compelling TV.
> 
> Loved the HOB vs Death Triangle match. Julia finally turning was awesome. The MJF/Wardlow match being a squash I doubt was the original plan, but MJF is so good that he can talk his way back into the main event with ease. Wardlow is a fuckin star.
> 
> The Owen Cup matches I didn't really care for, but both matches were fine. Great moment with Martha Hart.
> 
> Thunder Rosa vs Serena Deeb was a masterclass in women's wrestling. This was probably the MOTN. Athena's debut after the Jade/Anna match was also fire.
> 
> Was hoping for JE to drop the gold to Swerve/Lee, but I'm okay with their reign being extended.
> 
> The JAS/BCC match was fuckin intense. One of the best brawls I have ever seen in wrestling. Loved the music replaying twice 😂😂😂 Eddie Kingston looked like a killer, like something off the Walking Dead lol. Awesome fight that came off as real.
> 
> Hardyz vs Bucks was good, didn't really like the Mixed Trios match with PVZ. And fuckin hell, why is Darby Allin losing to KOR?
> 
> All in all it was a good show, but there were about 3-4 matches that did not need to be on the card.
> 
> *Overall: 7.5/10*


The push of Cole and KOR former NXT guys is really is pissing me off more and more.

Darby should not have lost to KOR at all. I also sense that Darby isnt that over currently either. Hes poorly booked and has been for a while now.


----------



## Prosper

omaroo said:


> The push of Cole and KOR former NXT guys is really is pissing me off more and more.
> 
> Darby should not have lost to KOR at all. I also sense that Darby isnt that over currently either. Hes poorly booked and has been for a while now.


I'm also not a fan of the UE guys getting so much TV time and prominence either. Now they're on TV again tonight. Adam Cole did not need to win the tourney. He just got out of a World title feud and has been in a match almost every week. Britt didn't need the win either honestly. HOB or Death Triangle aren't booked in anything but the UE guys are all over TV, that's what annoys me the most. 

The Owen Cup winners should have been Statlander and Darby Allin.

Darby winning would have gotten him back on track in a booking sense, but I trust AEW to take care of him, he's still very over given his crowd reactions at DON. And it just made all the sense in the world to have Stalander win, but given her crowd reactions during her standoff with Jade and with her seemingly joining forces with Athena to face the Baddies, I think she'll be fine and should have larger prominence on the show moving forward.


----------



## KiLLtron

What is everyone thoughts on double or nothing? Overall I liked it but thought the show went a little too long.


----------



## CovidFan

Too long. Some matches didn't need to be there (KOR/Darby, both Owen matches) but the last three matches were really good to great so it left a good taste and a positive impression overall.


----------



## redban

I just saw Melzter’z star ratings for DON. He gave 5-stars to the Anarchy in the Arena match. He was tough on the Paige Van Zan tag team match



Danhausen & HOOK vs. Mark Sterling & Tony Nese – 2
MJF vs. Wardlow – 3
Jeff & Matt Hardy vs. Young Bucks – 4
Jade Cargill (c) vs. Anna Jay (AEW TBS Championship) – 1.75
Death Triangle vs. House of Black – 4
Adam Cole vs. Samoa Joe – 3.5
Britt Baker vs. Ruby Soho – 3.5
Ethan Page, Scorpio Sky & Paige VanZant vs. Frankie Kazarian, Sammy Guevara & Tay Conti – 2.25
Darby Allin vs. Kyle O’Reilly – 3.5
Thunder Rosa (c) vs. Serena Deeb (AEW Women’s World Championship) – 4.25
Bryan Danielson, Eddie Kingston, Jon Moxley, Ortiz & Santana vs. Jericho Appreciation Society (Anarchy in the Arena) – 5
Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus (c) vs. Keith Lee & Swerve Strickland vs. Powerhouse Hobbs & Ricky Starks (AEW World Tag Team Championship) – 4.5
Adam Page (c) vs. CM Punk (AEW World Championship) – 4.5


----------



## rollinsnation91

This was surprising. Saw this on my notifications since i subscribed to Corden.
AEW stars on Carpool Karaoke.


----------

